# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  MikroTik MiniPCi cards 802.11n

## smarag

Σήμερα ενημερώθηκα για τις νέες κάρτες στο πρωτόκολλο 802.11n τις MikroTik.

Πρόκειται για τις R2N που είναι 802.11 b/g/n και για την R52N που είναι 802.11 a/b/g/n. 
Επισυνάπτω τα datasheet τους.

Eπισης θα υποστηρίζονται απο το RouterOS μετά τις 29/5.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτά είναι του δε business...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

R52N MANUAL για win http://mikrotikexpert.com/wp-content/up ... 5/r52n.pdf

από τιμή ξέρουμε περίπου τι να υπολογίζουμε;

----------


## spirosco

traptor εισαι για κανα λιννννννννννκ?  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Ήρθε η ώρα…

Έχουμε καμιά ιδέα για το ποτέ θα έρθουν προς Ελλάδα μεριά και για τι τιμές μιλάμε;

----------


## socrates

AWMN I (802.11b)
AWMN II (802.11a)
AWMN III (802.11n)

Είναι να μην γίνει η αρχή μετά θα εξαπλωθεί σαν επιδημία (ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ!)

----------


## JB172

Στη(Ν) πρίζα λέμεεεε...  ::

----------


## 7bpm

AWMN 3G...

----------


## 7bpm

> Eπισης θα υποστηρίζονται απο το RouterOS μετά τις 29/5.


Δηλαδή περιμένουμε και καινούργιο RouterOS version?

----------


## ice

Επ μεσααααααα

----------


## spirosco

Λογικα η 29/5 ειναι και η ημερομηνια κυκλοφοριας του 3.24.

----------


## smarag

Τιμές έχουν ως εξής: 

R2N:25.99 € 
R52N:30.94 €

Η Παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 19%.

Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενημέρωση πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμες απο την MikroTik.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Eπισης θα υποστηρίζονται απο το RouterOS μετά τις 29/5.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή περιμένουμε και καινούργιο RouterOS version?


Ναι και θα είναι Beta Software support.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ναι και θα είναι Beta Software support.


Μια ζωή Beta ειμασταν... μην κλαις...  ::

----------


## Somnius

Αναμενόμενο περίπου κόστος όταν καταφθάσουν στο Ελλαδιστάν?

----------


## 7bpm

Διαβασε παραπανω βρε:




> Τιμές έχουν ως εξής: 
> 
> R2N:25.99 € 
> R52N:30.94 €
> 
> Η Παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 19%.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενημέρωση πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμες απο την MikroTik.

----------


## θανάσης

> Τιμές έχουν ως εξής: 
> 
> R2N:25.99 € 
> R52N:30.94 €
> 
> Η Παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 19%.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενημέρωση πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμες απο την MikroTik.


Πολλή λογικές

----------


## smarag

> Αναμενόμενο περίπου κόστος όταν καταφθάσουν στο Ελλαδιστάν?


Εγραψα παραπάνω ποσο θα πουλούνται εδώ.

----------


## Somnius

Ναι δεν είναι άσχημες, νόμιζα ότι ήταν τιμές όχι ακόμα για Ελλάδα, αλλά τέσπα, αν βγούν Ευρώπη τις φέρνουμε κι εμείς..

Άντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε..

----------


## θανάσης

Θα πρέπει να λύσουμε και το θέμα με την antenna.

----------


## 7bpm

> Θα πρέπει να λύσουμε και το θέμα με την antenna.


Απ’ ότι ξέρω, κάτι ήδη υπάρχει…

----------


## johns

Θέλω 10 τεμ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αναμενόμενο περίπου κόστος όταν καταφθάσουν στο Ελλαδιστάν?


PS read above!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Βρε με φάγατε ζωντανό!!  ::   ::   ::  το είδα.. απλά είχα στραβωθεί από ενθουσιασμό τότε και postαρα..!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μωρέ driver Να έχουμε και από εκεί και πέρα ποιος μας πιάνει. Είπαμε το ένα λινκ το έχουμε έτυμο.. απλά αλλάζουμε κάρτες (ΑΝ δεν κάνουν αυτές που έχουμε) και αναβαθμίζουμε. Open house my place if you like αρχές Ιουνίου να κάνουμε δοκιμές.  ::

----------


## JB172

> Open house my place if you like αρχές Ιουνίου να κάνουμε δοκιμές.


Ετοιμάσου για κόσμο και ντουνιά.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Προϋπόθεση να βγάλετε τα παπούτσια... Οι άλλες τα βγάζετε όλα...  ::

----------


## Somnius

> Προϋπόθεση να βγάλετε τα παπούτσια... ...


Το ίδιο κάνανε στον θάλαμο όταν ήμουν φαντάρος και ψοφίσαμε..  ::

----------


## ice

Μεγιστη αποσταση ξερουμε ?

----------


## spirosco

Χαλαρα, ενα nvak dual feeder χρειαζεται, την νεα καρτουλα, το πιατο παραμενει ως εχει, και προφανως κανα lic για οσους παιζουν με μαιμουδες.

----------


## chrismarine

οι πελάτες σε 802.11 a  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά μην χαίρεστε... υπάρχει και το G... Άλλωστε τα θέλουμε τα 5GHz σώα. Που νομίζεις ότι θα παίξει το n
Γενικά δεν τρελαίνομαι με την ιδέα clients. Περισσότερο θα γουστάραμε να είχαμε δικό μας Freespot Grid

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Eπισης θα υποστηρίζονται απο το RouterOS μετά τις 29/5.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή περιμένουμε και καινούργιο RouterOS version?


Ουσιαστικά αυτό περιμένουμε. Από κάρτες και κεραίες έχουμε.
Όμως δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο αν πετύχει να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα στα λίνκ μας.

----------


## chrismarine

> Καλά μην χαίρεστε... υπάρχει και το G... Άλλωστε τα θέλουμε τα 5GHz σώα. Που νομίζεις ότι θα παίξει το n
> Γενικά δεν τρελαίνομαι με την ιδέα clients. Περισσότερο θα γουστάραμε να είχαμε δικό μας Freespot Grid


πιστεύω πως για να γίνει συνολική αναβάθμιση στους κόμβους κορμού θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε και τους πελάτες ,άλλωστε κόμβοι είναι και αυτοί καθώς κάποιοι συνεισφέρουν στο περιεχόμενο το δικτύου κτλ.
Εξάλλου στο awmn 1 το δυκτιο ήταν εξ ολοκλήρου b ,τότε δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα ,το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε πιστεύω από τους isp με τα wifi router και τις λοιπές τεχνολογίες στα 2,4ghz, ακόμη και τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα εκεί παίζουν. σε γενικες γραμμες πιστευω πως για να υπάρξει συνολικό ενδιαφέρων στην επάνοδο του δικτύου μας θα πρέπει και οι πελάτες να αξίζουν προσοχής καθώς από εκεί ξεκινήσαμε οι περισσότεροι (τι θα τις κάνουμε τις cm9 εεεε ?  ::  )

----------


## nvak

Οι πελάτες θα έχουν Ν στα 2,4  ::  
Απλά θα δυσκολευτούν λίγο με τις κεραίες.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά να παίξει σωστά και τα λέμε....  ::

----------


## lakis

Νομίζω ότι το όλο εγχείρημα έχει γίνει για να αυξήσει τις πωλήσεις της η εν λόγω εταιρεία. Διότι χρονικά δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος για να πάμε προς τα εκεί μόνο αν επιθυμούμε μια μεγαλύτερη δόση ακτινοβολίας.
Επίσης ISP καθιερούσουν τα Ν τότε ίσως να δούμε και βελτιώσεις στην διακίνηση των πληροφοριών λόγω μείωσης του θορύβου.
Ας μη τσιμπάμε.
Έγω πάντως εντυπωσιάστικα από το rouτer με open OS που κοστίζει μόλις 60 ευρά και απαιτεί πολύ λιγώτερη ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση κιας παίζει στα 5GHZ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Xmmm clarify the above  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ουτε'γω καταλαβα τι σχεση ακριβως εχει η καταναλωση με την συχνοτητα  ::  

Ασχετο, αλλα σκεφτομαι απο τωρα τμηματα του δικτυου να παιζουν με Ν σε wrap-οειδη ρουτερακια... aka awmn III -2.3456  ::  

Γι'αυτο σς μεινουμε στους πειραματισμους για αρχη και ας κραταμε μικρα καλαθακια.

----------


## JB172

> Ασχετο, αλλα σκεφτομαι απο τωρα τμηματα του δικτυου να παιζουν με Ν σε wrap-οειδη ρουτερακια... aka awmn III -2.3456


Με GigaBit NIC.  ::

----------


## B52

Εγω πιστευω οτι εισαστε αχαριστοι....  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Σίγουρα όμως θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και την routing πλευρά της υπόθεσης. 

Τι να τα κάνεις τα 100+ Mbps n links όταν αναγκαστικά θα δρομολόγησε μέσα από awmn III -2.3456 ρουτεράκια όπως είπε και ο Σπύρος.  ::

----------


## JB172

Βάλε και ότι πολλοί έχουν 100 Mbit κάρτες δικτύου.
Μέχρι να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο θα υπάρχουν τα μπουριά (aka Trackman  ::  ) και οι μπουρούχες.
Οπότε υπομονή και είδωμεν.
Το μέλλον γαρ εγγύς.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Διορθώστε με.. 

Οι κάρτες με n θα καίνε σχεδόν το διπλάσιο ρεύμα αφού έχουν 2 Tx/Rx ταυτόχρονα.  ::

----------


## JB172

Στα pdf αρχεία που ανέβασε ο smarag στο 1ο post, γράφει για Power Consumption MAX 2.4 Watt,
όταν πχ. οι CM9 έχουν τον κάτωθι πίνακα: http://www.bizsyscon.com/tech_doc/Wistron_Neweb_CM9.htm


```
Wistron CM9 Power Consumption :
                         802.11a     802.11b     802.11g
FTP Tx :                 420mA       430mA 	   410mA
FTP Rx :                 300mA       310mA 	   310mA
Standby mode: 	        260mA       250mA       270mA
Power saving mode:        50mA 	    50mA        50mA
RF Kill :                 40mA        40mA        40mA
```

Οπότε με έναν απλό υπολογισμό για DC circuit,
έχουμε για την CM9 (και με υπολογισμό στο maximum) 420mA για 802.11a

Κατανάλωση σε Watt = Volt * AMPs
3.3 Volts * 0.420 AMPs (aka 420 mA) = 1.386 Watt

Οπότε η R2N και R52N θα καίνε λίγο παραπάνω σε σχέση με μία CM9.
Η διαφορά είναι περίπου στο 1 Watt.

----------


## 7bpm

Καλά, μυρίζομαι και κάνα RB/433AHG να κάνει το ντεμπούτο του σύντομα.

Τι να το κάνεις το RB/600A που ναι μεν έχει Gigabit ports και 4 miniPCI αλλά ο επεξεργαστής του είναι μόνο 266/400MHz?

----------


## Acinonyx

> πιστεύω πως για να γίνει συνολική αναβάθμιση στους κόμβους κορμού θα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε και τους πελάτες ,άλλωστε κόμβοι είναι και αυτοί καθώς κάποιοι συνεισφέρουν στο περιεχόμενο το δικτύου κτλ.
> Εξάλλου στο awmn 1 το δυκτιο ήταν εξ ολοκλήρου b ,τότε δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα ,το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε πιστεύω από τους isp με τα wifi router και τις λοιπές τεχνολογίες στα 2,4ghz, ακόμη και τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα εκεί παίζουν. σε γενικες γραμμες πιστευω πως για να υπάρξει συνολικό ενδιαφέρων στην επάνοδο του δικτύου μας θα πρέπει και οι πελάτες να αξίζουν προσοχής καθώς από εκεί ξεκινήσαμε οι περισσότεροι (τι θα τις κάνουμε τις cm9 εεεε ?  )


Δεν είναι έτσι. Το πρόβλημα ήταν από τους clients. Μετά τη μετάβαση σε 11a έγινε το μπαμ με τα εκτός AWMN. Οι clients εκτός του ότι έκαναν παρεμβολές στα backbone links, είχαν θεωρητικά το ίδιο μέγιστο throughput με κάθε ένα και σε συνδυασμό με την τοπική κίνηση τα μπούκωναν εύκολα.

*Έχει πολύ πλάκα πάντως* που περιμένετε σα θεό τη mikrotik να φέρει το 802.11n και το _AWMN ΙΙΙ_ (άστοχη ονομασία IMHO) ενώ υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό open source driver (ath9k).  ::  Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ενδιαφερθεί κανείς να κάνει δοκιμή με αυτόν... Το θετικό που βλέπω εγώ είναι αυτό ακριβώς που είπε ο smarag - ότι οι κάρτες θα είναι σε προσιτή τιμή - γιατί μέχρι τώρα τις πληρώσαμε χρυσές. Τώρα για τον driver της mikrotik, μάλλον θα βάλει καμία παλιά έκδοση του ath9k καμουφλαρισμένη με το γραφικό περιβάλλον του winbox όπως κάνει και με άλλα πακετάκια της. Κι αυτό το λέω γιατί όσους developers και να έχει είναι αδύνατο να συναγωνιστεί το ρυθμό ανάπτυξη του linux και το ath9k.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά είναι close but...

Δεν το έχω πολεμήσει ως το τέρμα αλλα Να λίγο από εδω. Κατι μου λείπει ή του λείπει δεν ξέρω. Ακομα θεμα με το AP mode σε ΑΝ. Γενικά δεν βλέπω n σε AP



```
02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device 0087
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at a8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
	Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00
	Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1
	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>
	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>
	Kernel driver in use: ath9k
	Kernel modules: ath9k


[email protected]:/home/nettraptor# iw phy phy0 info
Wiphy phy0
	Band 1:
		Frequencies:
			* 2412 MHz [1]
			* 2417 MHz [2]
			* 2422 MHz [3]
			* 2427 MHz [4]
			* 2432 MHz [5]
			* 2437 MHz [6]
			* 2442 MHz [7]
			* 2447 MHz [8]
			* 2452 MHz [9]
			* 2457 MHz [10]
			* 2462 MHz [11]
		Bitrates:
			* 1.0 Mbps
			* 2.0 Mbps
			* 5.5 Mbps
			* 11.0 Mbps
			* 6.0 Mbps
			* 9.0 Mbps
			* 12.0 Mbps
			* 18.0 Mbps
			* 24.0 Mbps
			* 36.0 Mbps
			* 48.0 Mbps
			* 54.0 Mbps
	Band 2:
		Frequencies:
			* 5180 MHz [36] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5200 MHz [40] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5220 MHz [44] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5240 MHz [48] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5260 MHz [52] (disabled)
			* 5280 MHz [56] (disabled)
			* 5300 MHz [60] (disabled)
			* 5320 MHz [64] (disabled)
			* 5745 MHz [149] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5765 MHz [153] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5785 MHz [157] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5805 MHz [161] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
			* 5825 MHz [165] (passive scanning, no IBSS)
		Bitrates:
			* 6.0 Mbps
			* 9.0 Mbps
			* 12.0 Mbps
			* 18.0 Mbps
			* 24.0 Mbps
			* 36.0 Mbps
			* 48.0 Mbps
			* 54.0 Mbps
	Supported interface modes:
		 * IBSS
		 * Station
		 * AP
		 * AP(VLAN)
		 * Monitor
```

Επίσης από ότι διάβασα θέλει Hostap
http://wireless.kernel.org/RTFM-AP.

Care to mess with it?  ::

----------


## socrates

Το αν θα υπάρξει AWMN 3G θα φανεί από το αποτέλεσμα και το τι αποδοχή θα έχει. Αν υπάρξει ανάλογη μετάβαση με αυτή που έγινε στο 802.11a τότε ναι θα μιλάμε εκ του ασφαλούς για AWMN 3G.

Τώρα για θέμα drivers κλπ κανένας δεν εμποδίζει κανέναν να κάνει δοκιμές  :: 

Όποιος στήσει το πρώτο ασύρματο bb link σε 802.11n πάντως θα περάσει στην ιστορία.

----------


## nvak

*Έχει συνδέσει κανεις δύο pc έστω μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο με Ν ?*
Αν ναί, τί ταχύτητες έπιασε ?
Άσχετα με λειτουργικό, κατασκευαστή κλπ.

Δεν έχουμε κάνει τα στοιχειώδη. Απλά περιμένουμε την microtik  ::

----------


## Somnius

Θα ρωτήσω και τον Punisher που είναι δίπλα μου και το Dell του έχει n μήπως το έχει δοκιμάσει πουθενά και ξέρει τις ταχύτητες..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γενικά είναι close but...
> 
> Δεν το έχω πολεμήσει ως το τέρμα αλλα Να λίγο από εδω. Κατι μου λείπει ή του λείπει δεν ξέρω. Ακομα θεμα με το AP mode σε ΑΝ. Γενικά δεν βλέπω n σε AP
> 
> Επίσης από ότι διάβασα θέλει Hostap
> http://wireless.kernel.org/RTFM-AP.
> 
> Care to mess with it?


Τι πρόβλημα σου παρουσιάζει σε AP mode; 

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει κανείς που έχει κανένα ζευγάρι atheros 802.11n ακόμη και 2.4GHz και θα ήθελε να τις δανείσει μήπως καταφέρουμε και φτιάξουμε τίποτα για το επερχόμενο openwrt kamikaze 9.06 ή 7;

----------


## NetTraptor

> *Έχει συνδέσει κανεις δύο pc έστω μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο με Ν ?*
> Αν ναί, τί ταχύτητες έπιασε ?
> Άσχετα με λειτουργικό, κατασκευαστή κλπ.
> 
> Δεν έχουμε κάνει τα στοιχειώδη. Απλά περιμένουμε την microtik


Περί τα 70-110 Mbit. Πολύ χύμα όμως κατάσταση.

----------


## ysam

> ...
> Τώρα για τον driver της mikrotik, μάλλον θα βάλει καμία παλιά έκδοση του ath9k καμουφλαρισμένη με το γραφικό περιβάλλον του winbox όπως κάνει και με άλλα πακετάκια της. Κι αυτό το λέω γιατί όσους developers και να έχει είναι αδύνατο να συναγωνιστεί το ρυθμό ανάπτυξη του linux και το ath9k.


Δεν τα λες καλά..
Δεν θυμάσαι πόσο έκανε το community να βγάλει hardware compression, fast frames κτλ.. 
Δεν θυμάσαι πόσο καιρό πριν και πόσο παραπάνω bandwidth έβγαζε στα λινκς του ο κόσμος.. 
Δεν θυμάσαι πόσο καιρό έκανε να είναι stable. 
Για να μην πω για τα disputes με την Atheros και το closed (binary) driver.. 

Είναι οκ να είσαι biased αλλά ας είσαι και αντικειμενικός if possible.. 

Ναι οκ έχουμε κλειδωθεί εν μέρη με το ROS αλλά αν βγει κάτι καλύτερο σίγουρα θα το υιοθετήσει ο κόσμος.. Τα έχουμε πει αυτά.. Make it better = faster, easiest, more stable, και μετά θα δεις..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τι πρόβλημα σου παρουσιάζει σε AP mode; 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει κανείς που έχει κανένα ζευγάρι atheros 802.11n ακόμη και 2.4GHz και θα ήθελε να τις δανείσει μήπως καταφέρουμε και φτιάξουμε τίποτα για το επερχόμενο openwrt kamikaze 9.06 ή 7;


Γενικά δεν ... παρουσιάζετε  ::  
Δεν βρίσκω άκρη να σου πω. Ακολουθώ διάφορα doc και άκρη δεν βρίσκω. Να σου πω την αλήθεια? Η κάρτα παίζει τέλεια με 2.9.27 + ath9k και δεν κάνει τα κωλύματα που έκανε όταν την πρωτοδοκίμασα. Όλα αυτά σε managed mode. Όταν πας για Master όμως... άλλο τοπίο εντελώς. 


Μπορώ να σου δώσω 2 miniPCIe μαζί με adaptors σε PCIe. Έχω κι άλλες για να παίζω παράλληλα.

----------


## 7bpm

> *Έχει συνδέσει κανεις δύο pc έστω μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο με Ν ?*
> Αν ναί, τί ταχύτητες έπιασε ?
> Άσχετα με λειτουργικό, κατασκευαστή κλπ.
> 
> Δεν έχουμε κάνει τα στοιχειώδη. Απλά περιμένουμε την microtik


Ένα laptop Acer με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα Intel 4965AGN και ένα Dell desktop με κάρτα Netgear WN121T σε Ad Hoc connection, κλειδώνει αρχικά στα 130Mbps και κατά την μεταφορά αρχείου (ταινία 500 Mb) ανεβαίνει στα 170-190Mbps η σύνδεση. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει ρόλο το λειτουργικό αλλά και τα δυο τρέχουν Windows Vista.

----------


## NetTraptor

Προφανώς δεν πάμε για 10πλασιασμό όπως την άλλη φορά, αλλά και 80-100mbit να έχουμε είναι μια βελτίωση θεωρώ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Speak of the devil. Καλός τα δεχτήκαμε.




> Newsletter #018. May 22th, 2009 1/2
> 802.11n support
> Announcing two new MikroTik RouterBOARD products - R52n and R2n that both support wireless 802.11n standard in addition to 802.11abg or 802.11bg (in case of R2n). Finally it’s possible to achieve 200Mbps actual data throughput over wireless links! Starting with v4.0beta3 RouterOS now includes support for these 802.11n cards, that is unlocked by updating your RouterOS license with the new 8 digit SoftID. The process is very simple, click on the Update Key button in Winbox license menu, and 802.11n support will become available and cards will appear in your Interface list. A new key will be generated in our server, put into your account, and also in your router.


http://www.mikrotik.com/pdf/news18.pdf

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχουμε ακόμα κάποια θέματα...

α) Υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα με το rate control, ποιο συγκεκριμένα πρέπει να κάνουμε extend το rate control για να χρησιμοποιεί (και να περιέχει) τα .n rates. Προς το παρόν τα userspace tools θα λένε μόνο μέχρι 54M γιατί ο ath9k έχει δικό του rate control αλγόριθμο (εσωτερικά δηλαδή χρησιμοποιεί κανονικά .n rates αρκεί να το αφήσετε στο auto rate).

β) Είχαμε κάποια προβλήματα με το beaconing αλλά πάνε πολύ καλά και σε λίγο καιρό θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν κανονικά και το AP mode αλλά και το IBSS/Mesh.

γ) Έχει κάποια bugs ο Hostapd που οδηγούν σε μη σωστή λειτουργία αρκετές φορές.

Σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα...

Ο ath5k και ο ath9k σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν και μοιράζονται κώδικα, αν δείτε έχουν μεταφερθεί σε ένα καινούριο directory (μαζί με τον ar9170 που είναι ο driver για τις καινούριες .n usb κάρτες της atheros) και εξελίσσονται συνεχώς και με μεγάλη ταχύτητα. Όσο και αν προσπαθήσει η Mikrotik ΔΕΝ γίνεται να ξεπεράσει τον ath9k, όχι μόνο υποστηρίζεται απ' την Atheros συνεχώς αλλά έχει στο team τον Jouni ο οποίος απλά τα σπάει, δεν παίζει να έχουν προγραμματιστή τέτοιου επιπέδου. Επιπλέον είναι τόσο "κολλημένοι" με το προηγούμενο protocol stack και τον old κώδικα της Atheros που θα τους είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να ακολουθήσουν τις εξελίξεις τόσο στον ath9k όσο και στον ath5k.

Όσο για το άλλο που λέτε για την Mikrotik, συγνώμη αλλά τα fast frames και το compression είναι proprietary features (όπως και το XR) και ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ είχαμε specs για να τα υλοποιήσουμε !!! Μη συγκρίνετε ανόμοια πράγματα, αν είχαμε στη διάθεσή μας το υλικό που έχει η Mikrotik θα είχαμε κάνει παπάδες !!! Απ' τη στιγμή που είχαμε στη διάθεσή μας υλικό και δουλεύοντας εθελοντικά, έχουμε ήδη πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα και ο κώδικάς μας είναι standard καλύτερος απ' τον κώδικα της Mikrotik η οποία μη νομίζετε ότι έχει κάνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Απλά έχει πάρει το HAL της Atheros (αυτό που δίνουν στις εταιρίες), το έχει καθαρίσει λιγάκι και το έχει σπάσει σε modules (το μόνο κάπως ενδιαφέρον που έχουν κάνει είναι μια mini reset function που κάνει restart τις ουρές αντί να κάνει reset όλη την κάρτα σε περίπτωση που κολλήσει η beacon queue). Έχω κάνει decompile τον driver τους και σας διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, τον ίδιο κώδικα έχουμε πλέον στη διάθεσή μας κι εμείς και είναι θέμα χρόνου να βάλουμε και τα proprietary features μέσα (fast frames, compression, turbo κλπ -το XR δεν θα το βάλουμε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα). Απλά έχουμε ιεραρχήσει διαφορετικά τα πράγματα και θέλουμε να έχουμε καλύτερο driver συνολικά, βλέπετε μας ενδιαφέρει ποιο πολύ ο driver να ακολουθεί σωστά τα πρότυπα και η ικανοποίηση του κάθε πικραμένου που θέλει ντε και καλά 10Mbit παραπάνω (που πχ. αν βάλει packet size 1400+ θα πιάσει γύρω στα 30Mbit ούτως η άλλως, χωρίς fast frames) έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Το ότι έχετε κολλήσει ορισμένοι στο ότι ο driver της Mikrotik είναι σωστός επειδή πχ. όλοι τρέχετε ROS και όλοι κάνετε σημαία τα 10 παραπάνω Mbit δε σημαίνει ότι όλος ο κόσμος σκέφτεται έτσι ή ότι αυτό είναι όντως η αλήθεια.

Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει να γίνεται σωστή δουλειά και να έχουμε σωστούς drivers, όχι να ικανοποιήσουμε τα βίτσια του καθενός. Για να μην αρχίσω και χώνω για το δίκτυο που δεν έχει καλά καλά ενιαίο QoS πχ και το routing θέλει ακόμα ΠΟΛΥ δουλειά (να θυμίσω την αηδία που είχε το ROS για routing daemon ? ή μόνο τον driver θυμάστε ?) και κατά τα άλλα μας μάρανε το Mikrotik και τα 10 παραπάνω Mbitια. Πάω να βγάλω link και ακούω διάφορα του στυλ "δεν έχεις Nstreme, βάλε mikrotik να κάνουμε δουλειά", "συγνώμη αλλά αν δεν πάρω routes από εσένα μέχρι τότε θα κόψω το link" και άλλα ωραία από διάφορους που αμφιβάλω αν ενδιαφέρονται καθόλου για το δίκτυο και ότι αυτό πρεσβεύει και τρελαίνομαι !!! Έλεος, κάποτε μας ενδιέφερε να παίζουμε και να μαθαίνουμε και τώρα το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει είναι τα 10 κωλοMbit και το κωλοnstreme, σε λίγο θα παρακαλάω για να βγάλω link και θα έχω και υποχρέωση !!! Τσάμπα τα tutorials, τσάμπα τα workshops, τσάμπα τα fests, οι ώρες support απ' το τηλέφωνο, τα services κλπ, όλα χαμένα, για να πρέπει σήμερα μετά από 5+ χρόνια να παρακαλάω για link !!!

Όταν εμείς ξεκινάγαμε παίδες είχαμε με το ζόρι 11Mbit (βγάζαμε 7) και παρ' όλα αυτά και services περισσότερα στήναμε, και περισσότερο ψαχνόμασταν και το δίκτυο προχώραγε, σχεδόν όλοι οι κόμβοι έτρεχαν services. Δεν χρειαζόταν να παρακαλάμε για link ούτε χρωστάγαμε χάρη, πάνω απ' όλα μας ενδιέφερε το δίκτυο και όχι τα Mbit για τη πάρτη μας. Δώστε μου έναν λόγο γιατί κάποιος να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με την υλοποίηση ενός "πακέτου" για το δίκτυο όταν ότι και να κάνουμε θα πάτε να βάλετε Mikrotik επείδή έχει nstreme ή το x super feature (που στη πραγματικότητα είναι απλά marketing trick). Γιατί να έρθω με τις κάρτες μου και τα .n APs μου και να σας στήσω πχ. ένα 2x2 MIMO link με Linux με δαύτες ? Για να πάτε να βάλετε Mikrotik αύριο-μεθαύριο και να πάει όλη η δουλειά χαμένη ? Ή για να παρακαλάω για να βγάλω link επειδή τρέχω στον κόμβο μου openwrt ? Δεν αξίζει, απλά...

@Nettraptor: κάνε update, τράβα το wireless-testing, το τελευταίο CRDA και το τελευταίο iw + hostapd και θα δεις και τα .n attributes


```
makis mick # iw phy phy0 info
Wiphy phy0
	Band 1:
		HT capabilities: 0x104e
			* 20/40 MHz operation
			* SM PS disabled
			* 40 MHz short GI
			* max A-MSDU len 3839
			* DSSS/CCK 40 MHz
		HT A-MPDU factor: 0x0003 (65535 bytes)
		HT A-MPDU density: 0x0006 (8 usec)
		HT MCS set: ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00
		HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported:
			MCS index 0
			MCS index 1
			MCS index 2
			MCS index 3
			MCS index 4
			MCS index 5
			MCS index 6
			MCS index 7
			MCS index 8
			MCS index 9
			MCS index 10
			MCS index 11
			MCS index 12
			MCS index 13
			MCS index 14
			MCS index 15
		Frequencies:
			* 2412 MHz [1] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2417 MHz [2] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2422 MHz [3] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2427 MHz [4] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2432 MHz [5] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2437 MHz [6] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2442 MHz [7] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2447 MHz [8] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2452 MHz [9] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2457 MHz [10] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2462 MHz [11] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2467 MHz [12] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2472 MHz [13] (23.0 dBm)
			* 2484 MHz [14] (23.0 dBm)
		Bitrates:
			* 1.0 Mbps
			* 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)
			* 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)
			* 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)
			* 6.0 Mbps
			* 9.0 Mbps
			* 12.0 Mbps
			* 18.0 Mbps
			* 24.0 Mbps
			* 36.0 Mbps
			* 48.0 Mbps
			* 54.0 Mbps
	Band 2:
		HT capabilities: 0x104e
			* 20/40 MHz operation
			* SM PS disabled
			* 40 MHz short GI
			* max A-MSDU len 3839
			* DSSS/CCK 40 MHz
		HT A-MPDU factor: 0x0003 (65535 bytes)
		HT A-MPDU density: 0x0006 (8 usec)
		HT MCS set: ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00
		HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported:
			MCS index 0
			MCS index 1
			MCS index 2
			MCS index 3
			MCS index 4
			MCS index 5
			MCS index 6
			MCS index 7
			MCS index 8
			MCS index 9
			MCS index 10
			MCS index 11
			MCS index 12
			MCS index 13
			MCS index 14
			MCS index 15
		Frequencies:
			* 5180 MHz [36] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5200 MHz [40] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5220 MHz [44] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5240 MHz [48] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5260 MHz [52] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5280 MHz [56] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5300 MHz [60] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5320 MHz [64] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5500 MHz [100] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5520 MHz [104] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5540 MHz [108] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5560 MHz [112] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5580 MHz [116] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5600 MHz [120] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5620 MHz [124] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5640 MHz [128] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5660 MHz [132] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5680 MHz [136] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5700 MHz [140] (23.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)
			* 5745 MHz [149] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5765 MHz [153] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5785 MHz [157] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5805 MHz [161] (23.0 dBm)
			* 5825 MHz [165] (23.0 dBm)
		Bitrates:
			* 6.0 Mbps
			* 9.0 Mbps
			* 12.0 Mbps
			* 18.0 Mbps
			* 24.0 Mbps
			* 36.0 Mbps
			* 48.0 Mbps
			* 54.0 Mbps
	max # scan SSIDs: 4
	Supported interface modes:
		 * IBSS
		 * managed
		 * AP
		 * AP/VLAN
		 * monitor
		 * mesh point
```

----------


## acoul

η ενασχόληση με το MikroTik είναι waste of time ... κάτι σαν το τάβλι με τον φραπέ ... για αυτό τραβιέται και φοριέται τόσο πολύ στον τόπο μας !!

----------


## Danimoth

> η ενασχόληση με το MikroTik είναι waste of time ... κάτι σαν το τάβλι με τον φραπέ ... για αυτό τραβιέται και φοριέται τόσο πολύ στον τόπο μας !!


Πιστεύω ότι υποβαθμίζεις το τάβλι!!
[Αν και προσωπικά δεν είμαι φαν]

On a more serious note, το μόνο πράγμα που λείπει κατά τη γνώμη μου από το openwrt για να έχει μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή είναι ένα καλό -και κυρίως functional- GUI.

----------


## papashark

> On a more serious note, το μόνο πράγμα που λείπει κατά τη γνώμη μου από το openwrt για να έχει μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή είναι ένα καλό -και κυρίως functional- GUI.


Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Luci που κάνει δοκιμές ο Acinonyx, φαίνεται αρκετά καλό.

Δεν είναι βέβαια winbox, αλλά μια χαρά χρήση κάνεις.

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> On a more serious note, το μόνο πράγμα που λείπει κατά τη γνώμη μου από το openwrt για να έχει μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή είναι ένα καλό -και κυρίως functional- GUI.
> 
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Luci που κάνει δοκιμές ο Acinonyx, φαίνεται αρκετά καλό.
> 
> Δεν είναι βέβαια winbox, αλλά μια χαρά χρήση κάνεις.


Το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό, και έχω βάλει και x-wrt.
Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς για την έκδοση του acinonyx, αλλά σε όσα δοκίμασα το βασικότερο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν όταν ρύθμιζα τα wireless. Επειδή κανένα από τα δύο GUI δεν έπαιζε σωστά τα έφτιαχνα με κονσόλα. 


My point is, ότι από ότι φαίνεται η μικροτικ έχει αφιερώσει πολύ λιγότερους πόρους στην ποιότητα προγραμματισμού(routing... grrrrrrrrr) σε σχέση με αυτούς που έχει αφιερώσει στο user-friendliness, και από ότι φαίνεται αποδίδει :].



Θυμήθηκα τώρα στο forum της μικροτικ, που έλεγε ο νορμις ότι "είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φτιάξουμε μια έκδοση του winbox για linux"...........  ::

----------


## papashark

> Θυμήθηκα τώρα στο forum της μικροτικ, που έλεγε ο νορμις ότι "είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φτιάξουμε μια έκδοση του winbox για linux"...........


Φυσικά και είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

Το υπ' αριθμόν ΕΝΑ προσόν του ΜΤ είναι αυτό, θες να το χάσουν ?

Εκτός αν στο μέλλον πουλάνε το "παραθυροκούτι" μόνο του  ::

----------


## ysam

Ποιος σύγκρινε ανόμοια πράγματα τώρα.. ? Εγώ μιλάω για τον wireless driver και το γυρίσαμε πάλι στο routing.

Τουλάχιστον σε wireless επίπεδο αλλά και σε άλλα !BGP δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ποιος προγραμματιστής κάνει καλύτερη και πιο σταθερή δουλειά. Το κακό εδώ είναι ότι το community δεν "αγοράζει" τα έξτρα features οπότε χάνει σε πόντους. Στην περίπτωσή μας μάλλον πάλι πρώτη θα βγει με σταθερό driver για δοκίμασε ρε Jo το V4 και πες μας.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Ποιος σύγκρινε ανόμοια πράγματα τώρα.. ? Εγώ μιλάω για τον wireless driver και το γυρίσαμε πάλι στο routing.


Ανόμοια πράγματα είναι ένας driver που γράφεται με specs με έναν driver που γράφεται στα τυφλά...




> Τουλάχιστον σε wireless επίπεδο αλλά και σε άλλα !BGP δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ποιος προγραμματιστής κάνει καλύτερη και πιο σταθερή δουλειά. Το κακό εδώ είναι ότι το community δεν "αγοράζει" τα έξτρα features οπότε χάνει σε πόντους. Στην περίπτωσή μας μάλλον πάλι πρώτη θα βγει με σταθερό driver για δοκίμασε ρε Jo το V4 και πες μας.


Αν ο driver παίζει μόνο μεταξύ Mikrotik δεν έχει νόημα, βέβαια το ξέρω ότι πάλι τα ίδια θα λέτε αλλά γι' αυτό είπα ότι δεν αξίζει στο post μου...

Α και για να είσαι σωστός πρέπει να πεις τι ακριβώς έχει γράψει η Mikrotik, γιατί όλα τα έχει πάρει έτοιμα ! Μόνο το winbox και το σχετικό framework έχουν φτιάξει, όλα τα services είναι open source projects, το κλασικό busybox και τα συναφή και ο ίδιος ο kernel είναι το Linux (κι αν δεις πως διαχειρίζονται το alignment στον driver της ethernet θα φρίξεις -κάνουν get/put_unaligned από τον driver μέχρι το protocol stack !, πάλι καλά που τον driver της Atheros τον έχουν πάρει και αυτόν έτοιμο και του έκαναν μικροαλαγές αλλιώς θα ήταν και αυτός για τα μπάζα), που ακριβώς είναι οι "γαμάτοι" προγραμματιστές γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποιον. Μπορεί να δουλεύει αυτό που φτιάχνει (εξαιρείται ο routing daemon -τώρα να πω την κακία μου αλλά υποτίθεται ότι σε αυτό έπρεπε να είναι experts αφού πουλάνε routers) αλλά "από κάτω" είναι για τα μπάζα.

----------


## geo_stef

εγώ πιστεύω ότι τον αύγουστο θα μιλάμε για ριζική αλλαγή σε όλα τα δίκτυα της ελλάδας. βέβαια αυτό θα γίνει άμα οι τιμές των προϊόντων το επιτρέψουν

----------


## ysam

Δηλαδή εσύ ξέρεις ακριβώς τι έχουν κάνει? 

Εγώ να σου πω τι βλέπω.. Τα αποτελέσματα.. Δεν με νοιάζουν οι λεπτομέρειες. 

Θέλω να δουλεύει και να δουλεύει σωστά και γρήγορα και σταθερά.

Απλά πράγματα.. 

Αν ήμουν προγραμματιστής (που είμαι αλλά όχι στην περίπτωση αυτή) τότε θα κοίταγα και το πόσα IF(=waitstate) έχει το source.. Τώρα στα links δεν το θέλω όχι.. sorry..

----------


## MAuVE

> Όταν εμείς ξεκινάγαμε παίδες είχαμε .....


Είχαμε τον ενθουσιασμό των πρωτοπόρων και αυτό μας ήταν υπερ-αρκετό.

Από την στιγμή που στήθηκε το δίκτυο πλακώσανε οι "σιγουράκηδες" που θέλουν το έτσι και το αλλιώς και τα αλλιώτικα.

Ετσι γινόταν, γίνεται και πάντα θα γίνεται σε κάθε τι νέο Νίκο. 

Απορρέει από ένα μη τόσο γνωστό αξίωμα της Νευτώνιας μηχανικής που μελετάει τις δυνάμεις σιγουριάς.

Να σου συστήσω τώρα να μην παραπονιέσαι; Μάταιο

Εσύ υπόκεισαι στις αρχές της κβαντο-μηχανικής....

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Ο Mick Flemm(++) λέει τα πράγματα όπως ακριβώς είναι! Ο driver που παίζετε όλοι σήμερα στο mikrotik χρησιμοποιεί τόσο παλιό HAL όσο ο madwifi-old (τον θυμάται κανείς; :: !




> Εγώ να σου πω τι βλέπω.. Τα αποτελέσματα.. Δεν με νοιάζουν οι λεπτομέρειες.


Πολύ ωραία λογική, τι να σου πω! Το αποτέλεσμα νοιάζει και όσους βάζουν στατικά routes για να κατεβάσουν πιο γρήγορα torrents. Τώρα, η ζημιά που μπορεί να στο δίκτυο είναι λεπτομέρεια. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το mikrotik. Μακροπρόθεσμα μας έχει κάνει ζημιά και στο μέλλον θα μας κάνει περισσότερη ζημιά. Ποιός, ξέρει που θα ήμασταν αν δεν είχαμε κολλήσει με αυτό. Μπορεί να είχαμε multicast ή IPV6 στο δίκτυο σήμερα. Και μην αρχίσετε να μου λέτε το παραμυθάκι για το πως το δίκτυο δε θα ήταν όσο είναι σήμερα αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό. Είναι σίγουρο ότι αν δεν εμφανιζόταν το mikrotik τότε θα είχαμε αναγκαστεί να υλοποιήσουμε μία πιο ολοκληρωμένη και ευχρηστη λύση για λειτουργικό linux. Μπορεί να είχαμε αναπτύξει το openwrt στα μέτρα μας, όπως κάνουν οι κοινότητες στο εξωτερικό (π.χ. freifunk) όπου η λέξη mikrotik δεν υπάρχει καν στο λεξιλόγιο τους. 



> Θέλω να δουλεύει και να δουλεύει σωστά και γρήγορα και σταθερά.


Και αυτό στο προσφέρει το mikrotik; Χαχαχαχαχαχα! Να σου θυμίσω: ο pptp που δεν παίζει με ασυμμετρίες, το bandwidth test που με "ειδικό πακέτο" έκανε reboot το router, το default policy του snmp που επιτρέπει στο public community να γράφει και να κάνει reboot το router, το l2tp που κρεμάει το μηχάνημα όταν αλλάζει το outgoing interface, το BGP με τους άπειρους timers, την quagga unstable που είχαν (και ακόμη έχουν) για routing daemon η οποία ήταν full στα bugs (δεν λειτουργεί η απόσυρση διαδρομών, σπασμένος μηχανισμός αποτροπής routing loop, κ.α), + πολλά άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν αυτή τη στιγμή. Οπότε μην επικαλείστε τη σταθερότητα γιατί και το mikrotik απο κάτω ένα linux (απαρχαιωμένο) είναι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Και κάτι ακόμη που έθιξε ο Mick Flemm - για το QoS. Για να δείτε πόσο πίσω είσαστε με το μπρίκι. Το QoS που υλοποιεί το OpenWrt στο πακέτο qos-scripts είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά από οποιοδήποτε πιθανό QoS setup του mikrotik. Αυτό γιατί χρησιμοποιεί τον αλγόριθμο HFSC ο οποίος εκτός απο τη δυνατότητα ελέγχου του bandwidth, επιτρέπει και τον *έλεγχο του latency*! Μαλιστα αυτό μπορεί (ως ένα βαθμό) να το κάνει και σε *half duplex* links (όπως τα δικά μας) ρίχνοντας στην ίδια ενδιάμεση συσκευή και τα εξερχομενα και τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα και εφαρμόζοντας το QoS σε αυτή. Το αποτέλσμα είναι ότι δε-πα-να σκίζεις το router με downloads, το latency δεν ανεβαινει ποτέ.  ::

----------


## ysam

Bill μάλλον έχεις κολλήσει στο 2.9.27. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς με όλα αυτά που γράφεις..

Αλήθεια όλοι οι hardcore Linux Freekz γιατί δεν έχετε φτιάξει αυτό το φοβερό gui να βοηθήσετε το community να πάει μπροστά? 

Μα τι λέω.. Εσείς είστε elite δεν κάνετε τέτοιες αηδίες.. gui... sux...

Απλά ακόμα να καταλάβετε ότι δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο.. κολλημένοι με την μπάλα.. Οκ fine with me εγώ δεν προβληματίζομαι.. ότι με βολεύει καλύτερα αυτό παίζω.. Οι άλλοι όμως? Στον κουβά? Γιατί και αυτό έχει ακουστεί.. Μάθε linux και θα δεις.. Με το έτσι θέλω όμως δεν παίζει ρε παιδιά πως να το κάνουμε.. Πρέπει να το έχεις.. Αν δεν το έχεις πρέπει να στρώσετε κώλο να φτιάξετε gui για να τον βοηθήσεις και δεν μιλάμε για τα απαράδεκτα gui που κατά καιρούς έχω χάσει τον χρόνο μου να δω με το OpenWrt.. Sorry αυτά είναι GTP. 

Βάλτε εσείς super duper τεχνολογία. Βάλτε και rate limit στα 500KB/s (που πρόσφατα είδα/ανακάλυψα)..... 

Multicast? Το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Εγώ ναι.. πήρα καινούργιο switch μπας και δεν τα παίζει.. Εσύ? Μήπως θα το βάλεις και σε wrt?

Απλά δεν έχεις ακολουθήσει αυτό που έχεις βάλει παρωπίδες να μην το κοιτάς.. Οκ κανένα πρόβλημα.. αλλά έχεις μείνει στα σάπια μίλα.. δεν φταίω εγώ.. 

No Problemo.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν αξίζει, το ξεκίνησα αν θυμάσαι το gui αλλά στην πορεία το παράτησα γιατί πολύ απλά μου έγινε ξεκάθαρο πως ότι και αν έκανα αν δεν ήταν σαν το winbox και καλύτερο δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς. Δεδομένου ότι είμαι φοιτητής και έχω άλλα 1002 πράγματα να κάνω (+ ότι το winbox είναι αποτέλεσμα αρκετών χρόνων development έμμισθων developers), προτίμησα να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με τον ath5k όπου κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα εκτιμούσαν αυτό που έκανα (πχ. http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux ... 11/2428244), παρά να χάσω το χρόνο μου με τα βίτσια του καθενός, αγαπάω πολύ το δίκτυο αλλά εδώ έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να παρακαλάω για link και να με πετάνε, σου λέω, δώσε μου ΕΝΑ λόγο γιατί να ασχοληθώ...

Όσο για το άλλο που λες, κανένας eliteισμός, ξέρεις πόσες ώρες έχω χάσει να βοηθάω κόσμο με το Linux, ? Ψάξε μία και θα δεις και το tutorial που είχα γράψει και τα workshops που είχαμε κάνει με τον JS και τα πακετάκια του debian και ένα set από scriptάκια που είχα φτιάξει για να είναι ακόμα ποιο εύκολο για κάποιον να στήσει router κλπ, το sample firewall που είχα φτιάξει και διάφορα άλλα (το ίδιο έκαναν και άλλα παιδιά που είχαν βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ όπως ο Achille, o Paravoid, ο Spirosco -που του την έλεγα τότε επειδή έβαζε slack  :: - κλπ). Ίσα-ίσα που όταν βλέπεις πως ο κόσμος ενδιαφέρεται, θέλεις να προσφέρεις περισσότερο. Τώρα αυτό βέβαια έχει αλλάξει, το δίκτυο δεν είναι ποια το ίδιο, ούτε οι άνθρωποι που το απαρτίζουν.

Χαράς στο κουράγιο του Acinonyx και των άλλων παιδιών που συνεχίζουν να ασχολούνται πραγματικά...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Bill μάλλον έχεις κολλήσει στο 2.9.27. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς με όλα αυτά που γράφεις..


Δε νομίζω... Το snmp exploit τουλάχιστον παίζει μια χαρά και σε v3. Ρώτα το spirosco.  :: 




> Αλήθεια όλοι οι hardcore Linux Freekz γιατί δεν έχετε φτιάξει αυτό το φοβερό gui να βοηθήσετε το community να πάει μπροστά? 
> 
> Μα τι λέω.. Εσείς είστε elite δεν κάνετε τέτοιες αηδίες.. gui... sux...


Από αυτό και μόνο που λες φαίνεται πόσο προκατειλημμένος είσαι.  ::  Και με το x-wrt έχουμε ασχοληθεί (εγώ και ο alasondro) και τώρα με το LuCI. Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε ένα εναλλακτικό λειτουργικό για ασύρματο router for the masses. Το θέμα είναι ότι 1-2 κούκοι δε φέρνουν την άνοιξη. Ποιος ωχ-αδερφός θα μπει στη διαδικασία να αφιερώσει χρόνο να μάθει κάτι καινούριο ακόμη και αν αυτό είναι μία διαφορετική ακολουθία point & click; Ελάχιστοι! Οπότε ότι κάνουμε το κάνουμε στο χρόνο μας και για την πάρτη μας με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό.




> Απλά ακόμα να καταλάβετε ότι δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο.. κολλημένοι με την μπάλα.. Οκ fine with me εγώ δεν προβληματίζομαι.. ότι με βολεύει καλύτερα αυτό παίζω.. Οι άλλοι όμως? Στον κουβά? Γιατί και αυτό έχει ακουστεί.. Μάθε linux και θα δεις..


Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετινό κεφάλα όπως λέει και ο Nettraptor. Κολλημένοι είσαστε εσείς με το mikrotik! Κανείς δεν έχει πει "μάθε linux και θα δεις". Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές που διαδίδεις; Θα πρέπει ο χειρισμός του router να είναι όσο πιο έυκολος γίνεται για τον χρήστη και να υπάρχουν οδηγοί για κάθε βήμα και πιθανό setup. Το LuCI είναι μιά χαρά για να στήσεις ένα backbone router και στο μέλλον θα εξελιχθεί ακόμη περισσότερο. Είναι και web based και δεν χρειάζεται καμία εφαρμογή τύπου winbox που παίζει σε μόνο σε windows.




> Αν δεν το έχεις πρέπει να στρώσετε κώλο να φτιάξετε gui για να τον βοηθήσεις και δεν μιλάμε για τα απαράδεκτα gui που κατά καιρούς έχω χάσει τον χρόνο μου να δω με το OpenWrt.. Sorry αυτά είναι GTP.


Αυτή η νοοτροπία είναι που ξενερώνει οποιονδήποτε απο το να αφιερώσει χρόνο. Η νοοτροπία του: "φτιάξε το και τα λέμε. Όταν το φτιάξεις και μου αποδείξεις ότι είναι καλύτερο από το mikrotik, μπορεί να σκεφτώ να το βάλω". Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν δεν υπάρχει feedback, ο ρυθμός ανάπτυξης θα είναι αναγκαστικά χαμηλός.

GTP είναι το mikrotik που παίζετε. Τι να το κάνω το GUI αν οι εφαρμογές από κάτω δεν παίζουν;




> Βάλτε εσείς super duper τεχνολογία. Βάλτε και rate limit στα 500KB/s (που πρόσφατα είδα/ανακάλυψα).....


Α, πολύ ωραία. Έχεις φτάσει στο σημείο να αποδίδεις ακόμη και τα rate limits που βάζουν κάποιοι χρήστες στα non-mikrotik λειτουργικά. Να δω τι άλλο θα ακούσω.  :: 

Για τα NAT που κάνουν κάποιοι mikrotikάδες "κατά λάθος" στο backbone δε λες τίποτα. Για το beta testing που κάνετε στο routing πακέτο για λογαριασμό της mikrotik στις πλάτες των άλλων πάλι δε λές τίποτα.




> Multicast? Το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Εγώ ναι.. πήρα καινούργιο switch μπας και δεν τα παίζει.. Εσύ? Μήπως θα το βάλεις και σε wrt?


Ούτε καν ξέρεις πως λέγεται το λειτουργικό. *Open*Wrt είναι το όνομα. wrt είναι το πρόθεμα των ασύρματων router της linksys.




> Απλά δεν έχεις ακολουθήσει αυτό που έχεις βάλει παρωπίδες να μην το κοιτάς.. Οκ κανένα πρόβλημα.. αλλά έχεις μείνει στα σάπια μίλα.. δεν φταίω εγώ..


Τα σάπια μήλα τα τρώτε τόσο καιρό και λέτε και ευχαριστώ. Τώρα σας πασάρουν και σάπια αχλάδια και θα τα φάτε κι αυτά. Δε φταίω εγώ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Άστο ρε συ, μην ασχολείσαι, εδώ άλλοι παίζουν με TDMA τις atheros (http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view ... ion=186904) και τα παιδιά νομίζουν πως θα δουν ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα από την Mikrotik... Και το καλύτερο GUI να τους φτιάξεις πάλι Mikrotik θα βάλουν, αν δεν είναι φαντεζί με μπιχλιμπίδια και κουμπάκια δε λέει. Πρέπει να είσαι γραφίστας, προγραμματιστής, να κάνεις debug, να κοιτάς όλα τα test cases και γενικώς να είσαι 100 σε 1 και να έχεις και πάνω απ' το κεφάλι σου τον καθένα να σου λέει "το winbox το κάνει καλύτερα". Άμα μπεις στον κόπο πάντως φρόντισε να βάλεις στο GUI εκείνο το γαμάτο bug με το AS path που εξαιτίας του έπεσε το net, να μοιάζει ρε παιδί μου στο winbox όσο γίνεται  ::

----------


## ysam

(το ποσταρω γιατί έκανα ώρα να το γράψω και πάει στο προηγούμενο προς mich) 
Ρε σι Μich κανείς δεν αρνείται να βοηθήσει, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα και το ξέρεις.. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι είσαι μόνος σου στο θέμα gui. Γιατί? Επίσης ήταν και άλλος που έλεγε ότι ξεκίνησε και κάτι είχε φτιάξει και αυτός επίσης άφαντος.. 

Εσύ πήγες να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. 
Ο άλλος επίσης.. 
Δεν ξέρω και ποιος άλλος ακόμα.

Τελικά τι πήραμε? Τα @@ μας. Νόμιζες ότι δεν θα το χρησιμοποιείσει κάποιος.. Ναι οκ δεν είναι λογικό ότι θα περίμενε κάποιος να είναι εύκολο και και και.. Αφού έχει δοκιμάσει το άλλο το καλό. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι φίλε μου project MONO για το δίκτυο.. όπως και ο ath5k/ath9k αυτό έπρεπε να καταλάβει το community. Όχι το δικό μας.. Το άλλο το μεγάλο το Internet εννοώ.. Απορώ κιόλας.. 

Απλά ξέρεις τι είναι, να σου πω.. Δεν είναι ακόμα καν ο driver έτοιμος εμείς θα φτιάξουμε gui? Αυτό σκέφτονται όλοι οι devs και όχι μόνο.. Ακόμα και εσύ. Ας φτιάξουμε πρώτα το driver και μετά ας φτιάξουμε και τα HiFi. 

Από την άλλη όχθη φαντάσου όμως ότι δεν θα είχαν προϊόν αν δεν έφτιαχναν το gui. Στην ουσία αυτό πουλάνε.. Όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα...  ::  Δεν είναι high tech οι drivers δεν πειράζει με τον καιρό θα τα φτιάξουμε, ας έχουμε όμως προϊόν πρώτα..

20 euro για ωραίο πακετάρισμα θα μου πεις? Ναι αμέ.. Μια χαρούλα θα σου πω.. Ξεκολλήσαμε από τα wireless και πήγαμε στις υπηρεσίες.. 

Τώρα θέλουμε περισσότερο b/w, that's life.. Θα το βρούμε με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο. 
Πάλι δοκιμές.. Πάλι κάπου θα καταλήξουμε. Μπορούμε να περιμένουμε? Πας καλά ρε Έλληνες είμαστε.. Το θέλω εδώ και τώρα.. Κάρτες, s/w, dual pol. κεραίες.. όλα..

ΤΩΡΑ όμως όχι μετά.. Μετά πέταξε το πουλάκι..

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Οι άλλοι όμως? Στον κουβά? Γιατί και αυτό έχει ακουστεί.. Μάθε linux και θα δεις.. Με το έτσι θέλω όμως δεν παίζει ρε παιδιά πως να το κάνουμε..


Δεν έχεις ακούσει το "βάλε mikrotik/nstreme γιατί αλλιώς δεν έχει link" γι αυτό το λες αυτό... Το Mikrotik ήταν αυτό που μας επέβαλαν Ysam, μέχρι τότε τρέχαμε μια χαρά το δίκτυο με Linuxάκια παντού...

----------


## ysam

Λοιπόν Bill,

Για να δεις την διαφορά μας.. Δεν θες να καταλάβεις ότι κατά 90% το λειτουργικό που παίζω είναι linux και κάποια αρκετά και ανάλογα την περίπτωση flavors.

Δεν είμαι κολλημένος λοιπόν απλά αυτό που βολεύει, το ξαναείπα, παίζω.. 

Το wrt πήγαινε προς acoul αλλά το μάσησες δεν φταίω εγώ..

Τώρα αν μας νοιάζει τι έχει από κάτω.. όχι φίλε δεν μας νοιάζει το λέμε καθαρά. Έτσι και αλλιώς linux είναι το από κάτω.. Είναι παλιό? Δεν πειράζει ρε φίλε δουλεύει.. Αυτό θέλουμε.. 

Τώρα για τα rate limit στο είπα γιατί παρότι ήταν 500ΚΒ/s ήταν πολύ σταθερό οπότε απλά μου επιβεβαίωσες ότι μπορεί να είναι και high tech HFSC με αυτό τον τρόπο.. Είναι δικό σου η κάποιου μέσα στο AS confed σας? Μπορεί μπορεί και όχι.. Η ουσία είναι ότι υπάρχει. Δεν νομίζεις?

Δεν το απέκλεισες κιόλας οπότε... Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε backup in a timely manner !!! Το βλέπει κάποιος αυτό η ακόμα παίζει?

Άιντε ξεκαβαλάτε.. 

PS. Θα δοκιμάσω άμεσα το LuCi και θα σου πω.. Απλά ξέρεις μέχρι σήμερα αγνοούσα την ύπαρξή του.. Προφανώς κάποιος δεν έκανε τον κόπο να το παρουσιάσει όπως θα έπρεπε.. Elite και αυτό? <- (Αυτό γιατί σπάζεται εδώ και χρόνια ο Mich με αυτή τη λέξη..  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## ysam

> Δεν έχεις ακούσει το "βάλε mikrotik/nstreme γιατί αλλιώς δεν έχει link" γι αυτό το λες αυτό... Το Mikrotik ήταν αυτό που μας επέβαλαν Ysam, μέχρι τότε τρέχαμε μια χαρά το δίκτυο με Linuxάκια παντού...


Όχι ρε φίλε.. δεν είναι αυτό... κατεβάσαμε τα κουτιά από τις ταράτσες και βάλαμε κάτι thin όταν είδαμε ότι παίζει καλά.. Βασικό και μην το ξεχνάς.. Λιγότερο ρεύμα.. εύκολο.. -> POE και φυσικά και πιο σταθερό.. για wireless μιλάω.. 

Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις μαβλακίες που έκανε το Hostap.. Το bus.. το pci 1.2 εννοώ.. Τα ξέχασες αυτά...

Μετά ήρθε το Nstreme.. Ήρθε και το turbo.. Ήρθαν και τα extra κανάλια..  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Τελικά τι πήραμε? Τα @@ μας. Νόμιζες ότι δεν θα το χρησιμοποιείσει κάποιος.. Ναι οκ δεν είναι λογικό ότι θα περίμενε κάποιος να είναι εύκολο και και και.. Αφού έχει δοκιμάσει το άλλο το καλό. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι φίλε μου project MONO για το δίκτυο.. όπως και ο ath5k/ath9k αυτό έπρεπε να καταλάβει το community. Όχι το δικό μας.. Το άλλο το μεγάλο το Internet εννοώ.. Απορώ κιόλας.. 
> 
> Απλά ξέρεις τι είναι, να σου πω.. Δεν είναι ακόμα καν ο driver έτοιμος εμείς θα φτιάξουμε gui? Αυτό σκέφτονται όλοι οι devs και όχι μόνο.. Ακόμα και εσύ. Ας φτιάξουμε πρώτα το driver και μετά ας φτιάξουμε και τα HiFi.


Η ubnt σκάει 100.000euros για να τις φτιάξουν GUI, αυτό και μόνο λέει πολλά για το τι διαδικασία είναι και τι όγκος δουλειάς. Για να ξεκινήσεις κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να υπάρχει δυναμική από κάτω και να έχεις full πώρωση, αμα είσαι ξενερωμένος και ακούς τα διάφορα που ακούγονται κατά καιρούς ε γάμα το. Δεν θέλουν πολύ οι drivers για να φτάσουν σε ένα σημείο που θα είναι αξιόπιστοι για τα βασικά, τον επόμενο μήνα είναι το wireless summit (να δω πάλι που θα βρω τα φράγκα να πάω, τεσπα) και θα μπουν οι βάσεις για τις επερχόμενες αλλαγές στο userspace κλπ.




> Τώρα θέλουμε περισσότερο b/w, that's life.. Θα το βρούμε με τον ένα η τον άλλο τρόπο. 
> Πάλι δοκιμές.. Πάλι κάπου θα καταλήξουμε. Μπορούμε να περιμένουμε? Πας καλά ρε Έλληνες είμαστε.. Το θέλω εδώ και τώρα.. Κάρτες, s/w, dual pol. κεραίες.. όλα..
> 
> ΤΩΡΑ όμως όχι μετά.. Μετά πέταξε το πουλάκι..


Αν δεν μπορείτε να περιμένετε παίξτε με το Linuxάκι λίγο και θα έχετε .n support ΤΩΡΑ (τουλάχιστον τα βασικά για να δείτε διαφορά στη ταχύτητα). Εγώ πάντως δεν πρόκειται να μπω στη διαδικασία γιατί όπως σου είπα δεν έχω πλέον κανένα λόγο να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με τον "πειραματισμό" στο awmn τη στιγμή που το ίδιο το δίκτυο δεν ενδιαφέρεται...




> Ρε σι Μich κανείς δεν αρνείται να βοηθήσει, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα και το ξέρεις..


http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=51

Node 51...
5 χρόνια μετά, 0 links




> Όχι ρε φίλε.. δεν είναι αυτό... κατεβάσαμε τα κουτιά από τις ταράτσες και βάλαμε κάτι thin όταν είδαμε ότι παίζει καλά.. Βασικό και μην το ξεχνάς.. Λιγότερο ρεύμα.. εύκολο.. -> POE και φυσικά και πιο σταθερό.. για wireless μιλάω..
> 
> Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις μαβλακίες που έκανε το Hostap.. Το bus.. το pci 1.2 εννοώ.. Τα ξέχασες αυτά...
> 
> Μετά ήρθε το Nstreme.. Ήρθε και το turbo.. Ήρθαν και τα extra κανάλια..


...no nstreme/mikrotik, no party. Πλέον για να βγάλεις link πρέπει να είσαι μεγαλοκόμβος και να "δίνεις routes" (το άκουσα και αυτό) και δεν τρέχει κανένα ταρατσοpc επάνω, ένα ομορφούλι cambria τρέχει (που είναι ότι ποιο γαμάτο κυκλοφορεί και το πλήρωσα χρυσάφι για να είναι stable ο κομβος). Επίσης απ' ότι θυμάμαι όταν ξεκινάγαμε με το Mikrotik, σε x86 το τρέχαμε κανονικά, πολύ αργότερα ήρθαν τα embedded. Θυμάμαι τις μαλακίες με το hostap, θυμάμαι και τα σκηνικά που έπεφτε το link κάθε 5 λεπτά και βαράγαμε reset και άλλα ωραία (τρώγαμε τα μούτρα μας με τις πρώτες εκδόσεις τότε  :: ) αλλά δεν υπήρχε κάτι άλλο που να έπαιζε τότε, σύγκρινε εκείνη την εποχή όπου απ' τη μία υπήρχε το linux και απ' την άλλη ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, και τώρα που το linux έχει εξελιχθεί απείρως και η άλλη πλευρά πουλάει αρχαία ιστορία με όμορφο περιτύλιγμα (turo btw υπήρχε απ' τον madwifi-old το 2003, όπως και xr νομίζω τα fastframes/compression/nstreme ήρθαν μετά).

Γιάννη ξέρω ότι δεν είσαι κολλημένος και θυμάμαι και τις εποχές που είχαμε link και παρόλο που δεν ήταν στα καλύτερά του το κρατάγαμε για να γουστάρουμε. Τώρα τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει δυστυχώς και δε λέω ότι φταις εσύ αλλά σίγουρα αυτή η νοοτροποία "τα θέλω όλα στο χέρι" έχει αλλάξει το χαρακτήρα του δικτύου. Παλιά ρε φίλε κάναμε χαβαλέ και μαθαίναμε, τώρα πρέπει να ζητάμε και τα ρέστα που έχουμε linux. Αυτό είναι που με τσαντίζει και ξενερώνω.

Ειλικρινά αν ήταν άλλες οι συνθήκες θα έσκαγα αύριο στο HAMFest (θα έρθω μάλλον) και θα το ξεπετάγαμε το .n link με linuxάκια χαλαρά αλλά ρε φίλε μου κάθεται πολύ άσχημα η όλη φάση.

----------


## ysam

Sorry αλλά εγώ linux έχω.. Πειράζει που το distro που έχω λέγεται RouterOS?

Prove me wrong..  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχεις Linux αρκετών χρόνων που του λείπουν άπειρα features + έναν binary driver για τις Atheros + διάφορα open source utils (η distro σου όπως λες) + ένα όμορφο gui για windows.

Anyway, αν έχεις μια .n atheros και ένα laptopάκι/board για να παίξουμε, έλα αύριο να σε prove wrong  ::  αλλά να ξέρεις ότι οι δυο μας, ο Acinonyx και άλλοι 2-3 είναι που θα ενδιαφερθούν, οι υπόλοιποι τα θέλουν στο χέρι και τουλάχιστον όσο με αφορά δεν θα κάτσω να κάνω το πακετάρισμα ικανοποιώντας τα βίτσια του κάθε πικραμένου.

----------


## 7bpm

Βρε γιατί τσακώνεστε; 

Τώρα και το ΜikroTik τρέχει και OpenWRT...!  :: 

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=32419&p=559021#p559021

----------


## NetTraptor

Here is the thing... με AR5008

[attachment=0:391tdsvv]MTn01.jpg[/attachment:391tdsvv]
[attachment=1:391tdsvv]MTn02.jpg[/attachment:391tdsvv]
[attachment=2:391tdsvv]MTn03.jpg[/attachment:391tdsvv]
[attachment=3:391tdsvv]MTn04.jpg[/attachment:391tdsvv]

----------


## commando

Ποσες σελιδες χρειαζονται για να φανει παλι το αυτονοητο.
1 Η Μικροτικ τον εχει μεγαλυτερο.
2 Ο,τι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.
3 Ο τσαμπας πεθανε.

----------


## acoul

> Ποσες σελιδες χρειαζονται για να φανει παλι το αυτονοητο.
> 1 Η Μικροτικ τον εχει μεγαλυτερο.
> 2 Ο,τι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.
> 3 Ο τσαμπας πεθανε.


βασικά είναι όπως με τις πατάτες που όταν τις χάριζαν κανείς δεν τις έπαιρνε. έπρεπε να βάλουν φρουρούς να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια για να τις βουτήξουν ... !!!

αν το linux στοίχιζε 200 Ευρώ και το έδιναν cracked/warez όλοι θα έπεφταν πάνω του ... είναι το σύνδρομο πατάτας πως να το κάνουμε ...

τέλος το να βάζει μπρίκι κάποιος που δεν ξεχωρίζει το PC από το HiFi stereo το καταλαβαίνω και τι να κάνουμε ... το να βάζει μπρίκι κάποιος που το παίζει γνώστης, unix επαγγελματίας, power user κλπ. εκεί είναι που τρελαίνομαι αφού βλέπω στην πράξη το: *στην Ελλάδα είσαι ότι δηλώσεις*.

αν ξέρεις --> το βάζεις και παίζεις, σωστά, καλά και σταθερά, και βλέπεις το φως, τον κώδικα και τα συναφή, ένα πράμα σαν το matrix και ότι δεν σου αρέσει, μπορείς να παρέμβεις. δεν περιμένεις να στο φτιάξει όποτε και αν η εταιρία ... διαφορετικά καταναλώνεις τα κουμπάκια και έχεις πλήρη άγνοια για τον κόσμο του κώδικα, της ανάπτυξης κλπ. είσαι απλώς καταναλωτής χρήστης, οπότε την ταμπελίτσα του power user την αφήνεις σε κάποιον που να την αξίζει <-- εσύ είσαι απλά ένας power (l)user με φουσκωμένο βιογραφικό !!!

για να προσλάβεις έναν unix admin σήμερα θα πρέπει να τον βάλεις να δουλέψει σε ένα PC χωρίς ποντίκι. αν δεν τα καταφέρει --> άνθρακας ο θησαυρός !!

το πιο αστείο είναι η MicroSoft στα σχολεία. μας μαθαίνει χρόνια τώρα πως να πατάμε κουμπάκια !! <-- ΑxBαx ένα πράμα

----------


## MAuVE

> Ήρθαν και τα extra κανάλια..


Ιδίως αυτά. 

Στην έκδοση 5 θα πουλάνε και "φούντα".

Και κάθεστε και ασχολείσθε με τους αλήτες.

----------


## ysam

Νίκο έτσι είναι ο κόσμος.. Είναι επιλογή του καθενός να είναι παράνομος.. Είναι επιλογή του καθενός να είναι χρήστης ναρκωτικών. 

Τα προϊόντα υπάρχουν όλα, απλά πρέπει να τα αγοράσεις.. Φαντάζεσαι να έλεγαν οι έμποροι ένθεν και ένθεν ότι δεν πουλάνε τέτοια πράγματα? Πόσα καλά θα ήταν τότε ε? Ουτοπία..

Άλεξ με εσένα θα τα πούμε στο field..

----------


## andreas

ο καλος κοσμος περνει κοκα... οι αλλοι περνουν ηρωινη
 ::   ::  

Παει η μπαντα, θα την σκισουμε και αυτην  ::   ::   :: 

Mick Flemm, μπορει να εχει απειρα features κτλ αλλα για να φτιαξω ενα λινκ πρεπει να θυμαμαι 60 εντολες, να κανω troubleshooting 2 ωρες και τελικα να παρω τα ιδια (ή πεσε λιγο καλυτερα αποτελεσματα) απο τα 30 click των 5 λεπτων σε ενα mikrotik.

Γραψτε ενα καλο GUI περιβαλλον, user friendly & σταθερο και απλα η mikrotik δεν θα παρει αλλα $$ στο επομενο upgrade που πλησιαζει....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
>  Ήρθαν και τα extra κανάλια.. 
> 
> 
> Ιδίως αυτά. 
> 
> Στην έκδοση 5 θα πουλάνε και "φούντα".
> 
> Και κάθεστε και ασχολείσθε με τους αλήτες.


Χαχα! Βεβαια.. Που το βάζεις αυτό; Ποιος θα δεχτεί να αλλάξει το mikrotik και να χάσει τα παράνομα κανάλια;  ::

----------


## ysam

Ναι σωστά ποιος θα δεχτεί να αλλάξει country στα settings της κάρτα του.. τσκ τσκ έλα ρε bill περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από εσένα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ναι σωστά ποιος θα δεχτεί να αλλάξει country στα settings της κάρτα του.. τσκ τσκ έλα ρε bill περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από εσένα.


Δε το έπιασα αυτό.. Ποιό country code σου ανοίγει όλα τα κανάλια από τα 4 έως τα 6GHz??

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Ναι σωστά ποιος θα δεχτεί να αλλάξει country στα settings της κάρτα του.. τσκ τσκ έλα ρε bill περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από εσένα.
> 
> 
> Δε το έπιασα αυτό.. Ποιό country code σου ανοίγει όλα τα κανάλια από τα 4 έως τα 6GHz??


μπορει να μην ανοιγει ολα , ανοιγει τα περισσοτερα παντος και ειναι αρκετα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Ποια είναι τα περισσότερα και ποια τα λιγότερα; Υπάρχει η χαμηλή μπάντα 5.18-5.32 και η υψηλή 5.5-5.7. Κάθε φορά μπορείς να έχεις μία - όχι και τις 2 μαζί.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπορείτε να φτιάξετε δικιά σας regulatory db, να την κάνετε self sign και να κάνετε register ότι κανάλια θέλετε (αν δεις το προηγούμενο post μου που έχω ένα dump απ' το iw έχω ανοιχτά όλα τα standard κανάλια -το έχω για debug βέβαια γιατί διαφωνώ με αυτό το μπάχαλο !!!)

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Here is the thing... με AR5008
> 
> [attachment=0:396co50w]MTn01.jpg[/attachment:396co50w]
> [attachment=1:396co50w]MTn02.jpg[/attachment:396co50w]
> [attachment=2:396co50w]MTn03.jpg[/attachment:396co50w]
> [attachment=3:396co50w]MTn04.jpg[/attachment:396co50w]



Το Guard Interval βάλτο short, το υποστηρίζουν οι κάρτες...

----------


## papashark

> Άστο ρε συ, μην ασχολείσαι, εδώ άλλοι παίζουν με TDMA τις atheros (http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view ... ion=186904) και τα παιδιά νομίζουν πως θα δουν ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα από την Mikrotik... Και το καλύτερο GUI να τους φτιάξεις πάλι Mikrotik θα βάλουν, αν δεν είναι φαντεζί με μπιχλιμπίδια και κουμπάκια δε λέει. Πρέπει να είσαι γραφίστας, προγραμματιστής, να κάνεις debug, να κοιτάς όλα τα test cases και γενικώς να είσαι 100 σε 1 και να έχεις και πάνω απ' το κεφάλι σου τον καθένα να σου λέει "το winbox το κάνει καλύτερα". Άμα μπεις στον κόπο πάντως φρόντισε να βάλεις στο GUI εκείνο το γαμάτο bug με το AS path που εξαιτίας του έπεσε το net, να μοιάζει ρε παιδί μου στο winbox όσο γίνεται



Το πρόβλημα με τους περισσότερους developers του ανοιχτού λογισμικού, είναι στον τρόπο σκέψεις τους.

Αντί να κάτσουν να σκεφτούν το πως σκέφτεται ο πολύς ο κόσμος, το τι θέλει ο πολύς ο κόσμος, κολλάνε στην τεχνική σκέψει, και ασχολούνται άλλοτε με την βελτιστοποίηση του "πυρήνα" της εκάστοτε εφαρμογής, και άλλοτε με ουτοπίες.

Ο πολύς κόσμος Μick, θέλει να κάνει την δουλειά του εύκολα, και εκει προτιμάει ένα εύκολο μεν, αλλά buggy, περιορισμένο, μη-τσάμπα, software/λειτουργικό, από το super duper, bug free, state of the art, geeks only OS.....

Θέλουμε το λογισμικό του δρομολογητή μας να μας υπηρετεί, και όχι εμείς να υπηρετούμε το λογισμικό  ::  

Οταν η ανοιχτή κοινότητα θα σκέφτεται το πως θα ικανοποιήσει αυτό που θέλει η ευρεία μάζα, τότε θα βγαίνουν προγράμματα και λειτουργικά όπως το ubuntu, στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, μέχρι τότε θα βγάζει debian slackware, και άλλα προγράμματα, που θα παρακαλάς να παίζει καλά το εκάστοτε webadmin, ειδάλλως τον ήπιες !

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


δες στη Βραζιλια απο που μεχρι που εχει ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Δε το έπιασα αυτό.. Ποιό country code σου ανοίγει όλα τα κανάλια από τα 4 έως τα 6GHz??


Somalia

----------


## Danimoth

coutrycode = 0x1ff

----------


## lambrosk

Μετα απο πολύ καιρό έριξα και γω μια ματιά εδω και ερωτώ...
έγινε κάνα λινκ με n με συστοιχία 3,5 ή παραπάνω κεραιών? έχουμε αποτελέσματα?
έχουμε κοντινά καθαρής οπτικής λινκάκια για να δοκιμαστούν αρχικά αυτά?
βοηθάει αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολυ ποιο μικρές κατα μέρους κατευθυντικές κεραίες και πολλές?
Για να καταλάβετε την σκέψη μου... αν βάζαμε σε ενα κοντινό λινκ 3 μικρά πιατάκια (40εκ) κατακορυφα το ένα κάτω απο το άλλο θα βλέπαμε απόδοση της τάξης του 80%+ ενος 1,20μ πιάτου?
δηλ.πρακτικά θα μπορέσουμε να σπάσουμε το μέγεθος σε κομμάτια και να κερδίσουμε σε ταχύτητα καθαρά και πρακτικά πολλαπλάσια?

----------


## Mick Flemm

@papashark: Ότι και να φτιάξουμε, όσο όμορφο και καλό είναι, πάλι το Mikrotik θα χρησιμοποιήσετε. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα στο δικό σας τρόπο σκέψης και όχι στον δικό μας. Δηλαδή όταν είχαμε Linuxάκια πόσο "τραγική" ήταν η κατάσταση ???

----------


## 7bpm

> Ότι και να φτιάξουμε, όσο όμορφο και καλό είναι, πάλι το Mikrotik θα χρησιμοποιήσετε.


Μπα, μην το λες. Το τσαμπέ πολλοί το αγάπησαν…

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
>  Ότι και να φτιάξουμε, όσο όμορφο και καλό είναι, πάλι το Mikrotik θα χρησιμοποιήσετε.
> 
> 
> Μπα, μην το λες. Το τσαμπέ πολλοί το αγάπησαν…


τα έχουμε μπερδέψει κάπου. δεν είναι ακριβώς τσαμπέ, είναι ελεύθερο και ανοικτό με συγκεκριμένη άδεια χρήσης. μπορείς να το αποκτήσεις χωρίς να πληρώσεις και είσαι νόμιμος με το κεφάλι ψηλά και τα συναφή --> αν και στο Ελλαδιστάν το κούτελο δεν μας πολυαπασχολεί τελευταία και είναι πολύ κρίμα! αυτό που πολύ αγάπησαν είναι το τσαμπέ την στιγμή που υπάρχει κόστος βλέπε warez & cracks

επίσης το πρόβλημα με το ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να υπάρχουν μίζες και λαδώματα και αυτό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα είναι ανήκουστο και ανεπίτρεπτο !!

το ελεύθερο λογισμικό έχει σαν στόχο την ανάπτυξη και τις ίσες ευκαιρίες για όλους. βασίζεται στην ευαισθητοποίηση και συνεισφορά όσων το χρησιμοποιούν. υπάρχει οικονομικό μοντέλο στήριξης του ελεύθερου λογισμικού το οποίο βασίζεται καθαρά σε αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια και όχι μοντέλα χρηματιστηρίου που ως γνωστόν δημιουργούν τις περιβόητες φούσκες με καταστρεπτικές συνέπειες για την αγορά και την ανάπτυξη.

@ysam: on the field = AWMN εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει αξιοκρατία στην Ελληνική αγορά γκουχ γκουχ --> για το εξωτερικό: any time any place !!

----------


## papashark

> @papashark: Ότι και να φτιάξουμε, όσο όμορφο και καλό είναι, πάλι το Mikrotik θα χρησιμοποιήσετε. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα στο δικό σας τρόπο σκέψης και όχι στον δικό μας. Δηλαδή όταν είχαμε Linuxάκια πόσο "τραγική" ήταν η κατάσταση ???


Κάνεις λάθος Μick.

Πολύς κόσμος σήμερα δουλεύει το ΜΤ κυρίως για την ευκολία του, την σταθερότητα του (πλην του routing), και την απλότητα του.

Δηλαδή άνθρωποι όπως ο Spirosco που ήταν o leader της προσπάθειας σε Slackware, γύρισαν σε MT κυρίως για τους drivers των 5γίγα, και παρέμεινε (πιστεύω, μην βάζω και λόγια στο στόμα του), για την ευκολία.

Σκέψου πόσοι έχουν εδώ μέσα υπηρεσίες στημένες σε διάφορα linux distro, αλλά διατηρούν τον κόμβο τους σε ΜΤ.

Αν υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχα εύχρηστο, σταθερό και απλό, πολύ θα γύρναγαν σε εκείνο.

Μην σου πω ότι πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι το θέμα με τα fast frames που έχει αναφέρει ο acoul ότι δεν βαραίνουν τον ρούτερ, και μπορεί να μετακόμιζα πίσω σε κάποιο τέτοιο distro, αν είχε ένα βατό user interface, και φυσικά αν ο acoul ήταν αξιόπιστος σε αυτά που λέει, γιατί προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτά που γράφει.

Και για να είμαι ακριβής, δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη σε όλους εσάς που είστε φανατικοί είτε με το ΜΤ, είτε με τις διάφορες λύσεις linux/OpenWRT based.....

----------


## 7bpm

@acoul: Όταν έγραψα παραπάνω για τσαμπέ δεν το είπα για να υποτιμήσω κάτι. Ίσα – ίσα για το ότι είναι ελεύθερο και προπαντός free το εννοούσα. 

Και ποιος δεν θα ήθελε με 5 – 10 clicks να βγάζει links των 30, 40, 80 και 100+ (σε περίπτωση που θα δουλέψει σωστά το n) Mbps, χωρίς να καταλήγει σε μαϊμούδισιες ή ακόμα χειρότερα των 60 – 80 ευρώ λύσεις. Που και πάλι χρειάζεται να “σπάει” βάζοντας extra πακέτα Quagga γιατί δεν δουλεύει σωστά το BGP.

----------


## grigoris

τη βρηκα εδω.. http://e-wifi.gr/WiFi-24GHz-80211-n/TP- ... bps-80211n
εχει το AR5416-AC1A

----------


## papashark

> τη βρηκα εδω.. http://e-wifi.gr/WiFi-24GHz-80211-n/TP- ... bps-80211n
> εχει το AR5416-AC1A


1) Δεν παίζει στους 5γίγα αλλά μόνο στους 2.4
2) Δεν ξέρεις αν θα τις δει κανονικά το ΜΤ

Θα πάρεις ένα ζευγαράκι να τις δοκιμάσεις να μας πεις ? Φθηνές είναι. Είναι βέβαια και άχρηστες, γιατί δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να παίξει ΒΒ λίνκ στους 2.4 σε απόσταση πάνω από 100μέτρα  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Γενικώς έχετε υπόψη ότι το AR5416 έχει προβλήματα σαν chip, προτιμήστε τα AR9xxx...

----------


## NetTraptor

AR5416 is a No go!

----------


## 7bpm

Μήπως ξέρει κανένας εάν η SR71-15 της Ubiquiti δουλεύει στο ΜΤ v.4 ?

To ίδιο Atheros chipset φοράει με τις R52n της Mikrotik.
[attachment=0:b4tagzgv]sr71_15_ds.png[/attachment:b4tagzgv]
[attachment=1:b4tagzgv]sr71_15_ds.pdf[/attachment:b4tagzgv]

----------


## 7bpm

[attachment=0:2muzhtxa]802.11n-speed-mikrotik.png[/attachment:2muzhtxa]
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> [attachment=0:3cxkz9vm]802.11n-speed-mikrotik.png[/attachment:3cxkz9vm]


Ελα Σταύρο, δώσε πλήρη στοιχεία !  :: 

Απόσταση, κεραίες, CPU που έτρωγε εκείνη την ώρα, κλπ  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Δεν το έκανα εγώ. Βρήκα αρκετά sites τριγύρω ψάχνοντας για να βρω άλλες συμβατές Ν κάρτες για το μπρίκι.

http://www.air-stream.org.au/blog/omega ... -and-cards

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/802.11n_Setup_Guide

----------


## smarag

αναμένω μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα να παραλάβω τις πρώτες R52N.

----------


## spirosco

Για να ετοιμαζομαστε σιγα-σιγα  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> 


Σήμα ~ -30 δεν είναι τρομερά ισχυρό? Επίσης να παρατηρήσω ότι είναι udp και όχι tcp :].

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 7bpm
> 
>   
> 
> 
> Σήμα ~ -30 δεν είναι τρομερά ισχυρό? Επίσης να παρατηρήσω ότι είναι udp και όχι tcp :].


Προφανώς η δοκιμή θα ήταν δίπλα δίπλα.

----------


## 7bpm

Μωρέ κάρτες υπάρχουν, με τα feeders τι γίνετε? 

Έχουμε κανένα νέο? Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα, χρειάζονται ακόμα εξέλιξη?

----------


## spirosco

nvak λεγονται  ::

----------


## nvak

> [attachment=0:10ak0uhj]802.11n-speed-mikrotik.png[/attachment:10ak0uhj]


 Υπ' όψιν ότι η δοκιμή είναι στούς 2,4 και όχι στούς 5.

----------


## 7bpm

> nvak λεγονται


Το made by nvak είναι αυτονόητο. 

Είναι κομπλέ όμως ή χρειάζονται ακόμα fine tuning?

----------


## 7bpm

BTW. Έκανα πριν από καμιά εβδομάδα upgrade ένα από τα RBs μου σε v.4b3 και σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι δεν μπορείς να το κανείς downgrade σε v.3

----------


## nvak

> Μωρέ κάρτες υπάρχουν, με τα feeders τι γίνετε? 
> 
> Έχουμε κανένα νέο? Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα, χρειάζονται ακόμα εξέλιξη?


Θα δοκιμάσουμε πρώτα εκείνα που έφτιαξα: viewtopic.php?f=24&t=17787&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
αν πάνε καλά, θα προσπαθήσουμε και σε κάτι πιό απλό μιάς και λογικά το Ν δεν θέλει μεγάλη απομόνωση ανάμεσα στα δύο μονόπολα.

Αν δεν πάνε καλά, θα κρατήσουμε το Ν για να αναβαθμίσουμε τους client  ::

----------


## smarag

> BTW. Έκανα πριν από καμιά εβδομάδα upgrade ένα από τα RBs μου σε v.4b3 και σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι δεν μπορείς να το κανείς downgrade σε v.3


Σταύρο,

Για να κάνεις Downgrade πας στο System - Packages και εκεί αφου έχεις βάλει τα αρχεία για το v.3 επιλέγεις Downgrade αν παρόλα αυτά δεν το κάνει δοκίμασε με netinstall δέν χάνεις το Licence και λογικά θα του περάσεις έκ νέου το v.3 κανονικά, παρε backup πριν κάνεις ότιδήποτε!

----------


## 7bpm

Τελικά μόνο με NetInstall δούλεψε.

Με downgrade έκανε restart αλλά δεν έκανε την εγκατάσταση και απλά τα αρχεία παράμεναν μέσα στο Files.?!?!

----------


## smarag

> Τελικά μόνο με NetInstall δούλεψε.
> 
> Με downgrade έκανε restart αλλά δεν έκανε την εγκατάσταση και απλά τα αρχεία παράμεναν μέσα στο Files.?!?!


Εχασες το config σου ή το είχες ???

----------


## spirosco

Λοιπον, το v4 ειναι mikrolinux/quagga/bind κλπ ready, που ειναι οι καρτες και τα feeders ειπαμε??  ::  

b52, πλησιαζει η στιγμη που φοβοσουν...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

xexexe  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Το BGP του v.4b3 δεν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς φαντάζομαι…  ::

----------


## mojiro

τι ζουζουνιά έκανες ορέ;

----------


## nvak

> Λοιπον, το v4 ειναι mikrolinux/quagga/bind κλπ ready, που ειναι οι καρτες και τα feeders ειπαμε??


Όλα εδώ είναι, εδώ και κάμποσους μήνες. 
Μόλις ο Ιωσήφ ξεμπερδέψει με τις σαββατιάτικες αγγαρείες ξεκινάμε.  ::

----------


## ysam

Ακόμα??  ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

read

----------


## spirosco

> τι ζουζουνιά έκανες ορέ;


Ισχυει οτι συζητουσαμε τις προαλες, δηλαδη v3 system == v4 system  ::  
Το μονο που χρειασθηκε περα απο την ενημερωση της σωστης εκδοσης στα πακετα, ηταν να κανω upgrade στο 4 απο το 3.20, οπου και Δεν κανει verify τα πακετα  :: 

@Νικολα καβατζωσε μου 4 feeders please και θα σου ρθω με sms συντομα  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> τι ζουζουνιά έκανες ορέ;
> 
> 
> Ισχυει οτι συζητουσαμε τις προαλες, δηλαδη v3 system == v4 system  
> Το μονο που χρειασθηκε περα απο την ενημερωση της σωστης εκδοσης στα πακετα, ηταν να κανω upgrade στο 4 απο το 3.20, οπου και Δεν κανει verify τα πακετα 
> 
> @Νικολα καβατζωσε μου 4 feeders please και θα σου ρθω με sms συντομα


Ναι, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πλεον downgrade στην 3.20, τι θα γίνει στο επόμενο upgrade?

----------


## 7bpm

> Ισχυει οτι συζητουσαμε τις προαλες, δηλαδη v3 system == v4 system  
> Το μονο που χρειασθηκε περα απο την ενημερωση της σωστης εκδοσης στα πακετα, ηταν να κανω upgrade στο 4 απο το 3.20, οπου και Δεν κανει verify τα πακετα


Βαλε βρε τα Microlinux πακετα στο site σου να τα παρουμε και εμεις...  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Ποιος σου ειπε εσενα καλε μου οτι δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε downgrade?  :: 

1. downgrade @ 3.20 χωρις mikrolinux οπως ειχα γραψει εδω, και επαναφορα του προηγουμενου license οπως εξηγειται εδω,
2. και τελος upgrade @ 4.x με mikrolinux ολα οπως λεει εδω, και προσαρμογη του νεου license οπως λεει εδω

Εννοειται πως το downgrade χρειαζεται για να κατεβει κανεις σε εκδοση που δεν κανει "ελεγχο" πακετων, αρα αυτο που δεν μπορουμε σιγουρα να κανουμε αυτη τη στιγμη, ειναι upgrade απο 3.22 και ανω σε 4.χ.
Απο 3.20 ομως και κατω ανεβαινεις σε οτι εκδοση θες.

Τελος η 4 ειναι beta ακομη και εχει νοημα να τη δοκιμασει καποιος που θα παιξει και με κανα νεο feature. Διαφορετικα δεν υπαρχει λογος να κανει κανεις αλογιστα ακομη μεταβαση σε αυτη.
Προσωπικα θα τη χρησιμοποιησω μονο σε ενα rb433ah που σκοπευω να δοκιμασω 2 νινακια σε συνδιασμο με 2 ethernet σε bonding.
Το επομενο upgrade θα ειναι οταν γυρισει σε κανονικο release ή οταν χαλασουν παλι κατι και το ξαναφτιαξουν σε καποια μεταγενεστερη εκδοση  :: 

@Σταυρο dont worry, θα τα ανεβασω, απλα πριν βγαλω κατι "εξω" θελω να βεβαιωθω πως δεν θα ταλαιπωρω ασκοπα τον κοσμο  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> BTW. Έκανα πριν από καμιά εβδομάδα upgrade ένα από τα RBs μου σε v.4b3 και σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι δεν μπορείς να το κανείς downgrade σε v.3


Αναφερόμουν σε αυτό  :: . Νόμιζα ότι δεν γίνεται downgrade από 4 σε 3, αλλά αφού γίνεται gg.

----------


## spirosco

Πρεπει να κανε καμμια josephia μαλλον γιατι οι λετονοι λενε ολα καλα  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> @Σταυρο dont worry, θα τα ανεβασω, απλα πριν βγαλω κατι "εξω" θελω να βεβαιωθω πως δεν θα ταλαιπωρω ασκοπα τον κοσμο


Μωρέ βγάλτε εσύ και δεν θα σου την πέσουμε εάν μας ταλαιπωρήσεις. 

Μην ανησυχείς, χειρότερα από το BGP του v4b3 δεν παίζει με τίποτα να 'ναι. 

Μιλάμε δεν κάνει κούκου καθόλου το routing τους. Είναι να απορείς που θέλουνε και drivers για N.

----------


## spirosco

Ready for all platforms: ftp://ftp.mikrolinux.awmn/4.0/packages/

----------


## 7bpm

Πολύ ωραίος και με γρήγορο response. 

Εγώ σε 433ah θέλω να το βάλω αλλά για εναν έναν φίλο, σε x86 τον ταλαιπωρεί όλο το απόγευμα να βγάλει ένα νινί βόλτα…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Ένα απο τα πρώτα print screen στο nvak-Wolfpack  ::

----------


## mojiro

ουαααααα...!

με nStreme?

----------


## nvak

> ουαααααα...!
> 
> με nStreme?


Αυτό καταργήθηκε  ::

----------


## spirosco

λολ

Η mikrotik λεει πως το nstreme ειναι ακομη unstable, αλλα θα το σιαξουν στο μελλον.

Ελα λεμε τα νινια  :: 

Edit. Θελουμε και tcp test!

----------


## JB172

Άρχισαν τα όργανα.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Η mikrotik λεει πως το nstreme ειναι ακομη unstable, αλλα θα το σιαξουν στο μελλον.



ΘΑ βάλουν και Nstreme ?!?!?!

Δηλαδή τα πόσα θα φτάσουμε ?

Θα αρχίσουμε τα "άμα δεν πιάσει τα 400Mbit το λινκ, μην to βγάλεις ?"  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ένα απο τα πρώτα print screen στο nvak-Wolfpack


Νίκο, τι CPU σήκωνε το 433 ? (και ήταν 433ΑΗ ?)

----------


## spirosco

Βασικα τωρα θα πρεπει να μπαινει και σηματακι οπως αυτο που αφορα την γονικη συναινεση, αλλα θα αφορα τον Αλεξ και την πιεση του  ::  

Παντως συμφωνα με οσα αναφερονται στο forum της mikrotik, το 433ah μαλλον θα σηκωνει κανα-δυο τετοια links, και αν παιξει κανεις σε bond τις 2 απο τις 3 ethernet τοτε προσπερναει καπως και το bottleneck των 100mbit.
Σε test που εκανα σε ενα 433ah με 2 ethernet σε bond, πηρα μεχρι και 200mbit tcp send απο το 433 στο pc μου.

Βγαζουμε τα υπολογιστηρια τωρα και αρχιζουμε να μετραμε...  ::

----------


## mojiro

θέλω το επόμενο screenshot να είναι από τον senius ή από τον trackman  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σας μπριζωνει...  ::  Σε TCP Μας κάνει λάδια αλλά το ψάχνουμε λίγο ακόμα. Θεωρώ ότι το επιθυμητό 80-100 το έχουμε με λίγη προσπάθεια. Το άνωθεν είναι με wide channels ενώ το χωρίς πάει περίπου 120Mbit. Είναι το νέο μας παιχνίδι στο λινκ με τον Nvak Και θα μας παιδέψει λιγάκι σαν το a να βρούμε τα Optimal settings όπως και το optimal hardware.

Άρχισαν τα όργανα αληθώς!

Να και το ποιο ζουμερό κομμάτι από το documentation στο MT wiki



Configurable options, in depth.

* *ht-extension-channel* (above-control | below-control | disabled) 

The current 802.11n draft supports a method of channel bonding for both 2.4Ghz and 5.Ghz systems. There is 1 20Mhz channel defined as the "control channel" while the secondary channel can then be set to sit above or below the control channel. Seeing as 2.4Ghz only has 3 'usable' channels (1,6,11) its recommended to use this on a 5Ghz where there are more available channels.

* *ht-rxchains* (0,1,2 - any combination of these)
* *ht-txchains* (0,1,2 - any combination of these) 

Which antenna connector to use for TX or RX. You can use one of these or multiple (depending on your antenna configuration). On MikroTik R2n and R52n card there are 2 antenna connectors and to use both of them ht-tx/rx-chains should be set to 0,1.

* *ht-ampdu-priorities* (0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 - any combination of these) 

A-MPDU (Aggregated Mac Protocol Data Unit) allows the transmissions of multiple ethernet frames to a single location as burst of up to 64kbytes This is performed on the hardware itself.

* *ht-guard-interval* (any | long) 

In 802.11n the OFDM Guard interval (GI) is decreased from 800ns to 400ns, without any futher info I am assuming that the 'any' is the new 400ns timing and 'long' is the old 800ns

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Ένα απο τα πρώτα print screen στο nvak-Wolfpack 
> 
> 
> Νίκο, τι CPU σήκωνε το 433 ? (και ήταν 433ΑΗ ?)


Κάπου 33-40% στό bwtest.

Οι κάρτες δεν είναι της mikrotik. 
Είναι και οι δύο Arheros, μία mini pci express και μία mini pci απο παλιά αγορά.
Μένουν να γίνουν και δοκιμές σε επίπεδο RF (πολώσεις, κανάλια feeders κλπ) 
Είναι έξοπλισμένο και το λινκ nvak-bliz. Εκεί μάλλον θα βάλλουμε τις Atheros της Mikrotik.

Μόλις τελειώσει ο Ιωσήφ, μπορεί να δίνει πρόσβαση στούς ρούτερ κατόπιν αιτήσεως, για να παίξουν και άλλα παιδάκια  ::

----------


## nc

> Οι κάρτες δεν είναι της mikrotik. 
> Είναι και οι δύο Atheros, μία mini pci express και μία mini pci απο παλιά αγορά.


Οι κάρτες είναι AR5BXB72 (AR5008 chipset) generic design (παρτίδα για laptop της Apple).




> Μένουν να γίνουν και δοκιμές σε επίπεδο RF (πολώσεις, κανάλια feeders κλπ) 
> Είναι εξοπλισμένο και το λινκ nvak-bliz. Εκεί μάλλον θα βάλουμε τις Atheros της Mikrotik.


Ο bliz έχει (εδώ και πολύ καιρό) μια ίδια (mini pci express μαζί με pci--> pci-e adapter).

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε αλλά τα 100Μbitakia έχουν αρχίσει να μην με χαλάνε καθόλου.

Νομίζω ότι μπορουμε να σηματοδοτήσουμε αυτή την εξέλιξη με το super classic paranoid πάντα επίκαιρο video όλων των εποχών ... Σίγουρα έχει γίνει έμβλημα της προσπάθειας καθώς και επίσημο προωθητικό υλικό της ομάδας Ni 

I give you the Knights who say N  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

[attachment=0:11bpnozu]R52N.JPG[/attachment:11bpnozu]

----------


## geo_stef

αυτές η κάρτες είναι συμβατές με τον 4απλο (rb-14)??? ρωτάω γιατί απο ότι διάβασα θέλουν αρκετό ρεύμα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για βάλε μερικές στην σούβλα να δούμε αν κάνουν την διαφορά  ::

----------


## nvak

> αυτές η κάρτες είναι συμβατές με τον 4απλο (rb-14)??? ρωτάω γιατί απο ότι διάβασα θέλουν αρκετό ρεύμα.


Εγώ την έβαλα επάνω μαζί με άλλες τρείς cm9. Αν καεί τίποτα, θα ενημερώσω.  ::

----------


## smarag

> αυτές η κάρτες είναι συμβατές με τον 4απλο (rb-14)??? ρωτάω γιατί απο ότι διάβασα θέλουν αρκετό ρεύμα.


Λογικά θα παίζουν δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Αλλώστε εγώ στο παρελθόν είχα πάνω σε 4πλο sr2 και sr5 αντίστοιχα και δέν είχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geo_stef
> 
> αυτές η κάρτες είναι συμβατές με τον 4απλο (rb-14)??? ρωτάω γιατί απο ότι διάβασα θέλουν αρκετό ρεύμα.
> 
> 
> Λογικά θα παίζουν δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Αλλώστε εγώ στο παρελθόν είχα πάνω σε 4πλο sr2 και sr5 αντίστοιχα και δέν είχε πρόβλημα.


2 SR2 & 2 SR5 ?

Αυτοσχέδιος φούρνος μικροκυμάτων ?

 ::   ::

----------


## geo_stef

απο ότι έχω διαβάσει ο 4απλος δεν σηκώνει sr & xr

----------


## Danimoth

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε αλλά τα 100Μbitakia έχουν αρχίσει να μην με χαλάνε καθόλου.


++

----------


## senius

> θέλω το επόμενο screenshot να είναι από τον senius ή από τον trackman


Ανάλογα.

Το μενού έχει πολλά.

Επιλέγεις και διαλέγεις, αρκεί να έχεις υπομονή.  ::  

**************
Α. Ποιοτικό και μόνιμο traffic, b.b κορμός, αν αποδεικνύετε καθημερινά και για χρόνια, οτι έκδοση mikrotik και να έχεις.

B. Traffic, μόνο και μόνο, όταν λιντσάρεις και λες ότι είσαι κάποιος και όλες τις άλλες στιγμές να καις τσάμπα ρεύμα, νομίζοντας ότι προσφέρεις, βαση της mikrotik.

*Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.*

Καλορίζικο το Ν.
 ::

----------


## Trackman

Σιφι ξεκαλούπωνε για νι!!!

----------


## tritsako

Έχει δοκιμαστεί 802.11n σε MT v3.13 ή πρέπει να ειναι σε v4?

Δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό στο thread.

----------


## JB172

Από v4 και άνω.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Σιφι ξεκαλούπωνε για νι!!!


Φτου σου ρε ήδη routarei το nvak-wolfpack  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Πέμπτη 11 Ιουνίου 2009 – πρώτο 802.11n link στο AWMN.

Γράφτηκε στην Ιστορία.  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

παιδιά super και καλό το N να δούμε πόσο σύντομα θα γυρίσουμε ούλοι μας αν και τα 100plus είναι κίνητρο τρελό 

κόστος αλλαγής ανα iface? σκέφτομαι τον κόμβο dti και alex τα μαλια τους θα τραβάνε χεχεχε
να δούμε και πόσοι θα ακολουθήσουμε 
πάντως θα φέρει στανταρ νέο κόσμο στο δίκτυο και επιτέλους να αναβαθμίσουμε και τους clients σε g να βρουν και αυτοί την υγειά τους 


καλή αρχή  :: 


ps να πω και την κακιουλα μου πάνω που πήγανε να πάρουνε τα πάνω τους τα embeded βλέπω να τον ξαναπινουνε 
άντε τα ρουτερια πίσω στις ταράτσες λέμε χεχεχεχεεχεχεχε

----------


## tritsako

> Έχει δοκιμαστεί 802.11n σε MT v3.13 ή πρέπει να ειναι σε v4?
> 
> Δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό στο thread.





> Έχει δοκιμαστεί 802.11n σε MT v3.13 ή πρέπει να ειναι σε v4?
> 
> Δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό στο thread.


Ευχαριστώ. Μήπως κάποιος έχει συγκεντρώσει τις "προδιαγραφικές" ανάγκες;

Τύπος MiniPCI = R52N ή R2N ή ;
Τύπος Feeder ;
Mikrotik version;
Ποιες συχνότητες πρέπει να "παίζουν" στην Ελλάδα;
RB433 / RB433AH / RB600 κλπ.;
Άλλο;


Αυτά μπορούν να βοηθήσουν και άλλους για την μετάβαση.

----------


## mojiro

ζητήται δίπολο από Stella...

----------


## spirosco

Λοιπον, οσο αφορα το routeros, υποστηριξη για Ν ειπαμε υπαρχει απο την εκδοση 4 και πανω. Η 3 δεν το υποστηριζει.
Οι συχνοτητες ειναι αυτες που ισχυουν ηδη για τους 2.4 και 5 ghz, αφου σε αυτες τις μπαντες παιζει.
Ολα τα routerboard υποστηριζουν τις εν λογω minipci ή τουλαχιστον τις r2n & r52n.
r52n = 2.4 & 5 ghz
r2n = 2.4 ghz
Για κεραια χρειαζεσαι ενα feeder με δυο μονοπολα. Προς το παρον δοκιμαζονται καποιες υλοποιησεις και συντομα θα δουμε λογικα το πρωτο release  :: 

@gd, σε δοκιμη -περα αυτων που εχουν ηδη γραφτει στο forum της mikrotik- ειδα 200mbit udp forward traffic να περνα απο ενα 433ah, πρακτικα οσο ηταν και το φυσικο limit του link ή του bonding.
Με δεδομενο οτι σε tcp περιμενουμε απο 80 ως 150 mbit στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, με ενα 433ah καλυπτεις 2 linkakia.
So, no cat, no damage  ::

----------


## socrates

Ποιο είναι το isolation που θα ήταν ικανοποιητικό για εμάς σε μια xpol υλοποίηση; 

Στο inet έχω βρει αυτή την κεραία...
http://en.jirous.com/antenna-5ghz/jrc-29-duplex



> *the highest isolation! 53 dB*


Μας δίνει το gain που θέλουμε όμως ανεβάζει πάρα πολύ το κόστος.

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικο το link! Αντί να λειτουργείτε όμως κλειστά και ανταγωνιστικά, καλό θα ήταν να δίνατε οποιαδήποτε τεχνική λεπτομέρεια της υλοποίησης ώστε να μπορούν να βοηθήσουν κι άλλοι.

----------


## spirosco

Tα 29db gain ειναι για μικρες-μεσες αποστασεις, για πανω απο 5km 80αρι και βαλε με διπλο feeder ειναι μονοδρομος, αλλιως δεν νομιζω να αρεσει και τοσο στις καρτες το μεγαλο tx.
Τωρα και να ισχυει η αποριψη που διαφημιζουν, ειναι πρακτικα πολυ μεγαλη και αρα μαλλον αχρηστη σε εμας. Τα 30db αποριψη νομιζω πως ειναι υπεραρκετα (34 δινει η PAC στα δικα της dual prime focus).

----------


## nvak

Όσον αφορά τις δοκιμές, περιμένω να σηκώσω και το link nvak-bliz που είναι πιό μακρυνό, με καλύτερη οπτική επαφή.
Στο υπάρχον, έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα η ποιότητα.
Αναγκάστηκα να φιλοξενήσω την κάρτα του Ν μόνη της σε ένα pc, γιατί με τις άλλες 7 που έχω, δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο για δοκιμές.

Έχω φτιάξει δύο σετ feeder. Ένα με απομόνωση και ένα χωρίς.
Το λίνκ σηκώθηκε με τα feeder που είχαν μεγάλη απομόνωση και στίς δύο πλευρές.
Δοκίμασα απο την δική μου πλευρά το feeder με την μικρή απομόνωση και δεν παρατήρησα διαφορά.

Για όποιον βιάζεται να αρχίσει δοκιμές, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τα υπάρχοντα feeder, 
αφού τους προσθέσει ένα ακόμα μονόπολο, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πρώτο, κάθετα. 

Παρατήρησα ότι η ακριβής πόλωση του feeder δεν επηρεάζει. 
Όπως και να στο στρίψεις, δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα.

Από ότι φαίνεται δεν θα μας έρθει ακριβά η μετάβαση. 
Κάρτα + καλώδιο + μετατροπή στο feeder θα χρειασθούμε.

Επίσης πρέπει να κάνει κάθε κάρτα atheros με Ν και a. 
Δεν παρατήρησα διαφορά σ' αυτές που είχα, με τις καινούργιες της Mikrotik.
Άντε και σε debian σύντομα  ::

----------


## enaon

> Όσον αφορά τις δοκιμές, περιμένω να σηκώσω και το link nvak-bliz που είναι πιό μακρυνό, με καλύτερη οπτική επαφή.


Πριν λίγο παρήγγειλα 2 καρτούλες r52n από τον Σταύρο, και πήρα και ένα dual polarity feeder για να βάλω σε ένα prime focus πιάτο της pacific. Έχω και το δικό σου feeder απο πέρυσι, οπότε θα μπορέσουμε να συγκρίνουμε τον συνδυασμό πιάτου με δικό σου feeder, με ένα εργοστασιακό prime focus. Αν δεν πάει κάτι στραβά, το σκ θα τα έχω έτοιμα.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Όσον αφορά τις δοκιμές, περιμένω να σηκώσω και το link nvak-bliz που είναι πιό μακρυνό, με καλύτερη οπτική επαφή.
> 
> 
> Πριν λίγο παρήγγειλα 2 καρτούλες r52n από τον Σταύρο, και πήρα και ένα dual polarity feeder για να βάλω σε ένα prime focus πιάτο της pacific. Έχω και το δικό σου feeder απο πέρυσι, οπότε θα μπορέσουμε να συγκρίνουμε τον συνδυασμό πιάτου με δικό σου feeder, με ένα εργοστασιακό prime focus. Αν δεν πάει κάτι στραβά, το σκ θα τα έχω έτοιμα.


Θα έχεις αυτή για δοκιμές ?  ::  
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=411

Πέρνα να πάρεις και το απλό feeder.

----------


## enaon

είχα πάρει πέρυσι 2 prime focus, ένα 32 και ένα 29. Το 32 το έβαλα στα κεραμίδια του 6003, και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κατεβάσω για δοκιμή, αλλά έχω το 29 εύκαιρο, οπότε πήρα διπλό feeder για αυτό. Φαντάζομαι θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε συγκριτικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά αν νομίζετε ότι το 32 είναι μονόδρομος για να έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, προλαβαίνω να αλλάξω την παραγγελία.

----------


## spirosco

> Για όποιον βιάζεται να αρχίσει δοκιμές, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τα υπάρχοντα feeder, 
> αφού τους προσθέσει ένα ακόμα μονόπολο, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πρώτο, κάθετα.


Καπως ετσι λες Νικο?

----------


## ysam

Αν εξέχουν τα βιδάκια από μέσα μάλλον δεν θα είναι καλό..

----------


## nikpanGR

Εχω 2 διπλα feeder του nvac (απο αυτά πού έφτιαξε για δοκιμή).Δυστυχώς λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω δοκιμές.Νvac ακούς?

----------


## nikolas_350

Φύση ανήσυχος και περίεργος όπως είμαι και μην έχοντας τα κατάλληλα μέσα για πραγματικές μετρήσεις, για άλλη μια φορά κατάφυγα στο supernec για ανάλυση του διπλού feeder. 
Με το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας και απολαβής σε δευτερεύουσας σημασίας, έριξα το βάρος των μετρήσεων στα σημαντικότερα VSWR & impedance. 

Η εξομοίωση έγινε για συχνότητες 5-6 GHz σε βήμα των 100 MHz. Οι διαστάσεις έχουν τηρηθεί με ακρίβεια όπως είχε ανακοινώσει ο nvak πριν ένα χρόνο. 
Στο εμπρός μονόπολο οι τιμές δείχνουν ιδανικές. 
Στο πίσω μονόπολο δείχνει να επηρεάζετε από το μεγάλο βάθος του σωλήνα και τα νούμερα να εκτοξεύονται σε αφύσικες τιμές. 
Αφαιρώντας την μπροστινή διάταξη το πρόβλημα παραμένει άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα αλληλοεπηρεασμού. 
Με μεταβολή στο μήκος του μονόπολου έφερνε βελτίωση στην μια και επιδείνωση στην άλλη τιμή.* 
Μόνο με μικρή αύξηση στο πάχος του πίσω μονόπολου σε 3-4 mm δείχνει να έρχονται σε πιο φυσιολογικές τιμές το vswr. 
Επίσης δεν έχουμε αλλοίωση στα χαρακτηριστικά εάν αυξήσουμε το πάχος και στο εμπρός μονόπολο. 
Δεν ξέρω κατά ποσό το θεωρητικό μοντέλο αντιστοιχεί στο πραγματικό και αν η διαφορά θα είναι μετρήσιμη, αλλά μιας και μιλάμε για την πιο ανώδυνη μεταβολή ίσως αξίζει τον κόπο της δοκιμής από εσάς που έχετε ήδη σετάκια σε Ν. 

Το επόμενο που θέλω να δοκιμάσω είναι ο βαθμός απόρριψης από την μια πόλωση στη άλλη βάζοντας το ένα μονόπολο σε ρόλο λήψης. 
Επίσης από την μικρή μας συλλογή με εμπορικές υλοποιήσεις παρατηρώ πως δεν δίνουν τόσο μεγάλη προσοχή στην απομόνωση και θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό που πρότεινε ο nvak με τα δίπολα στο ίδιο ύψος (σαν αυτά της anteni )


*Εδώ φαίνεται πώς ξέρανε απόλυτα και το πώς και το τί έκαναν αυτοί που το σχεδίασαν.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Για όποιον βιάζεται να αρχίσει δοκιμές, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τα υπάρχοντα feeder, 
> αφού τους προσθέσει ένα ακόμα μονόπολο, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πρώτο, κάθετα.
> 
> 
> Καπως ετσι λες Νικο?


Ναί έτσι. 



> Εχω 2 διπλα feeder του nvac (απο αυτά πού έφτιαξε για δοκιμή).Δυστυχώς λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω δοκιμές.Νvac ακούς?


Δώστα στον Σπύρο που τον βλέπω ορεξάτο, να τα συγκρίνει με τα απλά που θα φτιάξει.

----------


## 7bpm

> Δώστα στον Σπύρο που τον βλέπω ορεξάτο, να τα συγκρίνει με τα απλά που θα φτιάξει.


Τα πρόλαβαν άλλοι…  ::

----------


## socrates

Ας δει κάποιος και αυτό....
http://www.i4wifi.cz/Default.asp?cls=stoitem&stiid=558

----------


## nikpanGR

jb172 - dazzyrubby τα εχει αυριο...για δοκιμή....οκ nvac?(αν και εκτος συλλόγου,ειμαι πάντα εδω...)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μπράβο παιδιά !!!

----------


## ysam

> nvac


Επιμένεις βλέπω.. NVAK είναι, NVAK. N-V-A-K. με Κ.

----------


## NetTraptor

::  Tip:

Κλείστε _"disabled"_ το Periodic Calibration από την καρτέλα Advanced. Προκαλεί αδικαιολόγητα disconnect κάθε 1 λεπτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Φύση ανήσυχος και περίεργος όπως είμαι και μην έχοντας τα κατάλληλα μέσα για πραγματικές μετρήσεις, για άλλη μια φορά κατάφυγα στο supernec για ανάλυση του διπλού feeder. 
> Με το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας και απολαβής σε δευτερεύουσας σημασίας, έριξα το βάρος των μετρήσεων στα σημαντικότερα VSWR & impedance. 
> 
> Η εξομοίωση έγινε για συχνότητες 5-6 GHz σε βήμα των 100 MHz. Οι διαστάσεις έχουν τηρηθεί με ακρίβεια όπως είχε ανακοινώσει ο nvak πριν ένα χρόνο. 
> Στο εμπρός μονόπολο οι τιμές δείχνουν ιδανικές. 
> Στο πίσω μονόπολο δείχνει να επηρεάζετε από το μεγάλο βάθος του σωλήνα και τα νούμερα να εκτοξεύονται σε αφύσικες τιμές. 
> Αφαιρώντας την μπροστινή διάταξη το πρόβλημα παραμένει άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα αλληλοεπηρεασμού. 
> Με μεταβολή στο μήκος του μονόπολου έφερνε βελτίωση στην μια και επιδείνωση στην άλλη τιμή.* 
> Μόνο με μικρή αύξηση στο πάχος του πίσω μονόπολου σε 3-4 mm δείχνει να έρχονται σε πιο φυσιολογικές τιμές το vswr. 
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον εξομοιώσεις. Μερικές ερωτήσεις για να καταλαβαίνουμε:

α) ποιο είναι το σχέδιο που εξομοίωσες; Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πολλά και έχουμε χάσει τη μπάλα
β) ποιο θεωρείς το μπροστά και ποιο το πίσω μονόπολο;

----------


## nvak

> jb172 - dazzyrubby τα εχει αυριο...για δοκιμή....οκ nvac?(αν και εκτος συλλόγου,ειμαι πάντα εδω...)


OK ! Τα συγκεκριμένα έχουν δυνατότητα να παίξεις με τους βραχυκυκλωτήρες για να βρείς την ιδανική θέση. 
Αν δεν βαριένται ας κάνουν μερικές δοκιμές.

Σωκράτη τα τσέχικα είναι άπαιχτα σαν κατασκευή.

----------


## nvak

> α) ποιο είναι το σχέδιο που εξομοίωσες; Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πολλά και έχουμε χάσει τη μπάλα
> β) ποιο θεωρείς το μπροστά και ποιο το πίσω μονόπολο;


Mάλλον εννοεί αυτό:
viewtopic.php?t=17787&p=506886#p506886

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έχω φτιάξει δύο σετ feeder. Ένα με απομόνωση και ένα χωρίς.
> Το λίνκ σηκώθηκε με τα feeder που είχαν μεγάλη απομόνωση και στίς δύο πλευρές.
> Δοκίμασα απο την δική μου πλευρά το feeder με την μικρή απομόνωση και δεν παρατήρησα διαφορά.
> 
> Για όποιον βιάζεται να αρχίσει δοκιμές, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τα υπάρχοντα feeder, 
> αφού τους προσθέσει ένα ακόμα μονόπολο, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πρώτο, κάθετα. 
> 
> Παρατήρησα ότι η ακριβής πόλωση του feeder δεν επηρεάζει. 
> Όπως και να στο στρίψεις, δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα.
> ...


Σκεφτόμαι το εξης:

Το 802.11n δεν χρειάζεται απομόνωση αλλά χωρική διαφορά για να ενεργοποιηθεί η χωρική πολυπλεξία. Με δεδομένο αυτό, αλλά και το ότι η απόδοση φυσικά μεγιστοποιείται όταν τα δύο μονόπολα κάνουν λήψη και από τα 2 data streams (π.χ. MIMO 2x2:2) με το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό SNR, υπάρχει περίπτωση η διαφορά πόλωσης των 90 μοιρών να μας κάνει περισσότερη ζημιά παρά καλό. Θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε και την περίπτωση τα δύο μονόπολα να είναι σε ίδια πόλωση. Αν η δοκιμή δείξει ότι δεν ενεργοποιούν την χωρική πολυπλεξία, τότε θα πρέπει να βρούμε κάποια "χρυσή τομή", δηλαδή τη διαφορά πολώσεως μεταξύ 0 και 90 μοιρών όπου η χωρική πολυπλεξία ενεργοποιείται αλλά ταυτόχρονα δε έχουμε ιδιαίτερη εξασθένιση. Για αυτό ίσως χρειαστεί να κατασκευαστεί ένα feeder με ρυθμιζόμενη γωνία πολώσεως. Μία ιδέα για την κατασκευή αυτή είναι ο κυλινδρικός κυματοδηγός να αποτελείται από δύο κομμάτια τα οποία θα κούμπωναν με κάποιο τρόπο μεταξύ τους και θα γύριζαν ελεύθερα το ένα μέσα στο άλλο.

----------


## spirosco

Λοιπον, σε bw tests με τροποποιημενο κλασσικο feeder με δυο μονοπολα με διαφορα 90 μοιρες απο τη μια μερια, και 2 κλασσικα feeder απο την αλλη με αποσταση 10 ποντων μεταξυ τους, ειδα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα που ειχα και οταν δοκιμασα με 2 + 2 ruberakia σε καθετη πολωση.
PC mtik απο την μια και 433ah απο την αλλη σε αποσταση 6 μετρων με tx = 0.
Εν ολοιγης δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει θεμα με την απομονωση σε κλασσικων διαστασεων τροποποιημενο feeder.

Καθε πλευρα μπορουσε να στειλει 200mbit σε udp packets, και 80mbit σε tcp, παντα χωρις nstreme γιατι ειναι πολυ ασταθες ακομη, και με το extension channel ενεργοποιημενο -aka 40mhz.
Τα ccq επαιζαν απο 80 ως 100% και το ping αν και χαμηλο, εκανε καποια spikes αδικαιολογητα.

Ομως χρειαζεται να γινουν σωστες δοκιμες σε outdoor link με καθαρη freshnel για να αρχισουμε να αποκταμε καποιο reference επιτελους γιατι σε indoor λειτουργια ο δεκτης λαμβανει θεους και δαιμονες απο τις ανακλασεις (ισως γι'αυτο το nstreme να συμπεριφερεται πιο προβλεψιμα στο outdoor nvak-wolfpack), κι επειτα να δουμε και τι θα κανουν οι λετονοι με την ευσταθεια του nstreme.

Σε αντιθεση με αυτα που υποσχεται το Ν για indoor χρηση, αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι σε outdoor μπορει να αποδειχθει πολυ απαιτητικο οσο αφορα την freshnel, τουλαχιστον για να αποδωσει καλα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Λοιπον, σε bw tests με τροποποιημενο κλασσικο feeder με δυο μονοπολα με διαφορα 90 μοιρες απο τη μια μερια, και 2 κλασσικα feeder απο την αλλη με αποσταση 10 ποντων μεταξυ τους, ειδα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα που ειχα και οταν δοκιμασα με 2 + 2 ruberakia σε καθετη πολωση.
> PC mtik απο την μια και 433ah απο την αλλη σε αποσταση 6 μετρων με tx = 0.
> Εν ολοιγης δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει θεμα με την απομονωση σε κλασσικων διαστασεων τροποποιημενο feeder.
> 
> Καθε πλευρα μπορουσε να στειλει 200mbit σε udp packets, και 80mbit σε tcp, παντα χωρις nstreme γιατι ειναι πολυ ασταθες ακομη, και με το extension channel ενεργοποιημενο -aka 40mhz.
> Τα ccq επαιζαν απο 80 ως 100% και το ping αν και χαμηλο, εκανε καποια spikes αδικαιολογητα.
> 
> Ομως χρειαζεται να γινουν σωστες δοκιμες σε outdoor link με καθαρη freshnel για να αρχισουμε να αποκταμε καποιο reference επιτελους γιατι σε indoor λειτουργια ο δεκτης λαμβανει θεους και δαιμονες απο τις ανακλασεις (ισως γι'αυτο το nstreme να συμπεριφερεται πιο προβλεψιμα στο outdoor nvak-wolfpack), κι επειτα να δουμε και τι θα κανουν οι λετονοι με την ευσταθεια του nstreme.
> 
> Σε αντιθεση με αυτα που υποσχεται το Ν για indoor χρηση, αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι σε outdoor μπορει να αποδειχθει πολυ απαιτητικο οσο αφορα την freshnel, τουλαχιστον για να αποδωσει καλα.


Νομίζω ότι οι δοκιμές indoor δεν είναι αντικειμενικές λόγο του multipath και του υψηλό SNR...

----------


## spirosco

Αυτο πιστευω κι εγω, αλλα ο προβληματισμος μου δεν βασιζεται στα αποτελεσματα της indoor χρησης αλλα σε αυτα που αναμενουμε να παρουμε σε outdoor.

Γι'αυτο εγραψα πως χρειαζομαστε ενα reference της προκοπης τουλαχιστον σε RF επιπεδο. Τοτε θα ξερουμε τι ψαρια μπορουμε να πιασουμε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το μοντέλο που σχεδίασα είναι από το post viewtopic.php?p=506886#p506886 το pdf download/file.php?id=23323
Εμπρός μονόπολο θεωρώ αυτό που είναι προς την χοάνη. Στο τέλος του feeder δεν έχω βάλει πάτο (τάπα) και είναι ανοικτό όπως στης photo του nvak ( στο pdf δείχνει να υπάρχει τάπα)
Πάντα στην διάθεση σας εάν μπορώ να φανώ κάπου χρήσιμος.

----------


## 7bpm

> Το μοντέλο που σχεδίασα είναι από το post http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 86#p506886 το pdf http://www.awmn.net/forum/download/file.php?id=23323
> Εμπρός μονόπολο θεωρώ αυτό που είναι προς την χοάνη. Στο τέλος του feeder δεν έχω βάλει πάτο (τάπα) και είναι ανοικτό όπως στης photo του nvak ( στο pdf δείχνει να υπάρχει τάπα)
> Πάντα στην διάθεση σας εάν μπορώ να φανώ κάπου χρήσιμος.


Μήπως θα μπορούσες να κάνεις και μια εξομοίωση χρησιμοποιώντας το υπάρχον feeder με ένα ακόμα μονόπολο στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πρώτο, κάθετα στις 90 μοίρες;

Σαν αυτό στην photo που πόσταρε ο Spirosco παραπάνω. (http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...rt=180#p561141)

----------


## nikolas_350

Το έχω ήδη κάνει αλλά θέλω λίγε δοκιμές ακόμα για να το φιξάρω.
Οι πρώτες μετρήσεις πάντως έδειξαν πώς η παρουσία δεύτερου μονόπολου ανεβάζει αισθητά τα στάσιμα, ακόμα και με αύξηση του πάχους του μονόπολου έχουμε τιμές 3,4 στο vswr 
Επειδή όμως το έκανα βιαστικά, βασίστηκα σε παλαιότερο μοντέλο και δεν είδα εάν χρησιμοποίησα τη προτεινόμενη απόσταση από τον πάτο & λοιπές διαστάσεις.

add:
Έγινε μια μικρή αναθεώρηση στης διαστάσεις σύμφωνα με το viewtopic.php?p=506398#p506398
Εδώ το μονόπολο προτείνεται στα 5 mm.

----------


## MAuVE

> Με δεδομένο αυτό, αλλά και το ότι η απόδοση φυσικά μεγιστοποιείται όταν τα δύο μονόπολα κάνουν λήψη και από τα 2 data streams (π.χ. MIMO 2x2:2) με το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό SNR, υπάρχει περίπτωση η διαφορά πόλωσης των 90 μοιρών να μας κάνει περισσότερη ζημιά παρά καλό. Θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε και την περίπτωση τα δύο μονόπολα να είναι σε ίδια πόλωση.


Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο δεν θα συμφωνήσω Βασίλη.

Ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει να επιλύσει στο ΜΙΜΟ 2x2 σύστημα δύο μιγαδικών εξισώσεων με δύο αγνώστους (τα δύο data streams που εξεπέμφθησαν).

Χρειάζεται λοιπόν πληροφορίες τόσο ως προς το όρισμα των μιγάδων όσο και ως προς την φάση.

Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απομόνωση (χωρίς να προστίθεται αβεβαιότητα λόγω προσέγγισης της χαμηλότερης στάθμης κάθε δέκτου στα επίπεδα των παρεμβολών και του θορύβου) τόσο ακριβέστερη θα είναι η επίλυση και αντίστοιχα το επιτυγχανόμενο Bandwidth.

Αυτό που θέλει ψάξιμο, και μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει ο Σπύρος, είναι η διεύρυνση της χωρικής διαφοράς χρησιμοποιώντας καλώδια διαφορετικού μήκους στην σύνδεση των δύο κεραιών με τους αντίστοιχους δέκτες.

----------


## ysam

Σίγουρα τα μήκη είναι διαφορετικά, το θέμα είναι πόσο να είναι? x2? x3? x1.5? Κάτι άλλο?

----------


## MAuVE

> Σίγουρα τα μήκη είναι διαφορετικά, το θέμα είναι πόσο να είναι? x2? x3? x1.5? Κάτι άλλο?


Θα ξεκινούσα από την συχνότητα εναλλαγής των συμβόλων κάθε υποφέρουσας του OFDM.

Θα επέλεγα μήκη καλωδίων τέτοια ώστε η συνολική διαφορά κάθε δρόμου (άθροισμα διαφορών και των δύο πλευρών του λινκ) να είναι τέτοια που επί την ταχύτητα διάδοσης του ομοαξονικού καλωδίου να δίνει διαφορά φάσης 90 μοιρών (λ/4 στο symbol rate της κάθε υποφέρουσας).

Επιδιωκόμενο αποτέλεσμα: Το μέγιστο eye height του ενός data stream να συμπίπτει με το zero crossing του άλλου και τούμπαλιν.

Κάποιο καλό παιδί ας κάνει τους υπολογισμούς.

Συμπλήρωση: Στον υπολογισμό μπαίνει και η χωρική διαφορά των μονόπολων στα feeders η οποία όμως μπορεί να μηδενιστεί αν τα feeders είναι σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας του Σπύρου (που καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει) ή είναι δύο σαν τα υπόλοιπα nvak, τσέχικα κ.λ.π. όπου το κάθε κανάλι είναι μπρός-πίσω μονόπολο και όχι μπρος-μπρος και πίσω-πίσω αντίστοιχα, οπότε θα πρέπει να προστεθεί η καθυστέρηση βάσει της ταχύτητας διάδοσης εντός του κυματοδηγού.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πράγματι, ο δέκτης επιλύει ένα σύστημα 2 εξισώσεων. Δεν είναι όμως η απομόνωση αυτή που εξασφαλίζει τη διαφορετικότητα των χωρικών υπογραφών των 2 εκπομπών αλλά οι διαφορές σε φάση, ισχύ, κλπ. δηλαδή τα χαρακτηριστικά της διαφορικής λήψης. Αντιθέτως, θέλουμε και τα δυο μονόπολα να λαμβάνουν και τις δύο εκπομπές όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα ώστε να έχουμε ξεκάθαρα σύμβολα. Το ζήτημα είναι: μπορούμε μέσα στο ίδιο κυλινδρικό κυματοδηγό να έχουμε διαφορετικά χωρικά χαρακτηριστικά για κάθε εκπομπή/λήψη;

Επίσης τα διαφορετικά μήκη καλωδίου σε κάθε μονόπολο δε θα βοηθήσουν καθόλου. Η χωρική υπογραφή και των δύο εκπομπών θα αλλάξει γιατί θα αλλάξει η φάση, αλλά δε θα φέρει μεγαλύτερη διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ τους που εμείς επιθυμούμε για να λειτουργήσει η πολυπλεξία.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν είναι όμως η απομόνωση αυτή που εξασφαλίζει τη διαφορετικότητα των χωρικών υπογραφών των 2 εκπομπών αλλά οι διαφορές σε φάση, ισχύ, κλπ. δηλαδή τα χαρακτηριστικά της διαφορικής λήψης.


Βασίλη,

Με απογοητεύεις....

Η απομόνωση δεν δημιουργεί διαφορά στην λαμβανόμενη ισχύ του ιδίου πομπού από τους δύο δέκτες;

Σκέψου το

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Δεν είναι όμως η απομόνωση αυτή που εξασφαλίζει τη διαφορετικότητα των χωρικών υπογραφών των 2 εκπομπών αλλά οι διαφορές σε φάση, ισχύ, κλπ. δηλαδή τα χαρακτηριστικά της διαφορικής λήψης.
> 
> 
> Βασίλη,
> 
> Με απογοητεύεις....
> 
> ...


Νομίζω, όχι απαραίτητα. Ανάποδα, δε θα μπορούσαν δύο απομονωμένες κεραίες να λαμβάνουν την ίδια ισχύ από ένα πομπό;

----------


## MAuVE

> Νομίζω, όχι απαραίτητα. Ανάποδα, δε θα μπορούσαν δύο απομονωμένες κεραίες να λαμβάνουν την ίδια ισχύ από ένα πομπό;


Βεβαίως, αλλά τότε το σύστημα θα είχε μόνο θεωρητική λύση, ΟΧΙ πρακτική.

Ας θυμηθούμε την Άλγεβρα των γυμνασιακών μας χρόνων:

Έχουμε δύο πομπούς που εκπέμπουν Τ1 και Τ2 και δύο δέκτες που λάμβάνουν: 

R1 = k1*T1 + k2*T2
R2 = k3*T1 + k4*T2

Tx, Rx, kx είναι ανύσματα αλλά ας υποθέσουμε εδώ ότι λύνουμε μόνο ως προς το όρισμα.

Ο κάθε δέκτης θέλει να "μαντέψει" το Τx του συνδυάζοντας πληροφορίες από R1 και R2.

Λύνοντας το παραπάνω σύστημα βλέπουμε πχ ότι:

Τ2 =(k3*R1-k1*R2)/(k2*k3 -k1*k4)

Παρατηρούμε λοιπόν ότι αν k3-> 0 (δηλαδή ο δέκτης 2 δεν λαμβάνει καθόλου σήμα από τον πομπό 1) το Τ2 προέκυψε αμέσως και χωρίς καμία πράξη 

Τ2= R2/k4

Αν τώρα k1=k3 και k2=k4 (δηλαδή οι δύο δέκτες λαμβάνουν το ίδιο σήμα από τους δύο πομπούς) τότε το Τ2 μεταπίπτει σε μία αόριστη έκφραση πηλίκου διαίρεσης μηδενός δια μηδενός.

Και σε όλα τα ανωτέρω έχουμε, για λόγους απλοποίησης, αγνοήσει την συνύπαρξη θορύβου και παρασιτικών εκπομπών που αφήνουν "υπόλοιπα" στις εξισώσεις μέσα στα οποία οι σχεδόν μηδενικοί αριθμητής και παρονομαστής θα χαθούν.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και με την διαφορά φάσης που θα βοηθήσει να υπολογιστεί το φανταστικό μέρος των kx.

Γνωρίζοντας τέλος τους συντελεστές kx οι Τχ προκύπτουν από τους Rx με απλή αντιστροφή των πινάκων.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έχουμε δύο πομπούς που εκπέμπουν Τ1 και Τ2 και δύο δέκτες που λάμβάνουν: 
> 
> R1 = k1*T1 + k2*T2
> R2 = k3*T1 + k4*T2
> 
> Tx, Rx, kx είναι ανύσματα αλλά ας υποθέσουμε εδώ ότι λύνουμε μόνο ως προς το όρισμα.
> 
> Ο κάθε δέκτης θέλει να "μαντέψει" το Τx του συνδυάζοντας πληροφορίες από R1 και R2.
> 
> ...


Μπράβο. Απέδειξες αυτό που έλεγα πριν. Ότι ακόμη και με τέλεια απομόνωση, υπάρχει περίπτωση το σύστημα να μη λύνεται.

Στη περίπτωση που τα T προκύπτουν χωρίς πράξεις, η χωρική πολυπλεξία δε χρειάζεται καν. Θα έχεις τις δύο εκπομπές ατόφιες σε κάθε δέκτη. Θα είναι σαν να έχεις δηλαδή 2 ταυτόχρονα link (τέλεια απομόνωση).

----------


## MAuVE

> Μπράβο. Απέδειξες αυτό που έλεγα πριν. Ότι ακόμη και με τέλεια απομόνωση, υπάρχει περίπτωση το σύστημα να μη λύνεται.
> 
> Στη περίπτωση που τα T προκύπτουν χωρίς πράξεις, η χωρική πολυπλεξία δε χρειάζεται καν. Θα έχεις τις δύο εκπομπές ατόφιες σε κάθε δέκτη. Θα είναι σαν να έχεις δηλαδή 2 ταυτόχρονα link (τέλεια απομόνωση).


Σ' έχασα.

Στην θεωρητική περίπτωση της "τέλειας" απομόνωσης ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καν σύστημα για να λυθεί.

Δυστυχώς όμως, "τέλεια" απομόνωση δεν συναντάται στην ασύρματη μετάδοση.

Θες να ενώσεις τους πομπούς με τους δέκτες μέσω δύο ομοαξονικών καλωδίων αντί δια του αέρα/κενού ;

Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις την ίδια συχνότητα, έχοντας χωρική "απλεξία", χωρίς να πολυσκοτίζεσαι.

Αν όμως θέλεις να κάνεις το ίδιο στον αέρα/κενό τότε πρέπει να φροντίσεις το "κοκταιλ" που φτάνει στην κεραία του κάθε δέκτη να είναι διαφορετικό.

Στις Line-of-Sight ζεύξεις και μάλιστα απόστασης μερικών χιλιομέτρων* η διαφορά στις πολώσεις είναι το μόνο εργαλείο.

* Σε κοντινές αποστάσεις, της τάξης των μέτρων, ακόμη και λίγα εκατοστά να διαφέρουν οι δύο δρόμοι, η διαφορά στην απόσβεση είναι αξιοποιήσιμη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Μπράβο. Απέδειξες αυτό που έλεγα πριν. Ότι ακόμη και με τέλεια απομόνωση, υπάρχει περίπτωση το σύστημα να μη λύνεται.
> 
> Στη περίπτωση που τα T προκύπτουν χωρίς πράξεις, η χωρική πολυπλεξία δε χρειάζεται καν. Θα έχεις τις δύο εκπομπές ατόφιες σε κάθε δέκτη. Θα είναι σαν να έχεις δηλαδή 2 ταυτόχρονα link (τέλεια απομόνωση).
> 
> 
> Σ' έχασα.
> 
> ...


Τι σχέση έχει το σύστημα με την απομόνωση των μονοπόλων;;;  ::  

Εσύ έφερες το παράδειγμα ότι ο ένας δέκτης δε λαμβάνει καθόλου τον ένα πομπό και εγώ έφερα ένα αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα για να σου δείξω ότι σε αυτή την αδύνατη περίπτωση δε θα χρειαζόμασταν καν πολυπλεξία αφού τα κανάλια θα μποροσαν να είναι ανεξάρτητα!

Λοιπόν, φαίνεται πως έχεις διαφορετικό ορισμό για τη λέξη "απομόνωση": απομόνωση είναι η μία κεραία να μην λαμβάνει την εκπομπή της άλλης - όχι η μία κεραία να μη λαμβάνει αυτό που λαμβάνει η άλλη. Θα φέρω ένα απλό παράδειγμα για να γίνω κατανοητός: Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δύο άνθρωποι (δέκτες) στέκονται δίπλα δίπλα, και μεταξύ τους τους χωρίζει ένα τοίχος (απομόνωση). Ο ένας ΔΕ μπορεί να δει (λάβει) τον άλλο άρα είναι απομονομένοι οπτικά. Απέναντί τους σε απόσταση 100 μέτρων ανάβει μία πηγή φωτός (πομπός) π.χ. ένας προβολέας. Οι δύο άνθρωποι βλέπουν τον προβολέα με την ίδια ένταση (και φάση) γιατί βρίσκονται σχεδόν στο ίδιο σημείο και γύρω γύρω δεν υπάρχουν καθρέφτες. Η απομόνωση που έχουν μεταξύ τους, δεν επηρεάζει τον τρόπο που βλέπουν το φως. Είναι άσχετη! Για σένα τι είναι η απομόνωση;

Αυτό που γράφω από την αρχή, είναι πολύ απλό. Λέω ότι ότι η ισχύς του σήματος που θα λάβει το ένα μονόπολο λήψης από το κάθετα πολωμένο σε αυτό μονόπολο εκπομπής θα είναι εξασθενημένο κατά 20dB τουλάχιστον και μπορεί τελικά να μην αξιοποιήσιμο από τον δέκτη. Γι'αυτό το λόγο λέω ότι προφανώς υπάρχει μία χρυσή τομή όπου η εξασθένιση δεν είναι μεγάλη αλλά και η διαφορά πολώσεων είναι αρκετή ώστε να λειτουργεί η χωρική πολυπλεξία και να έχουμε μέγιστη απόδοση στο link.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτό που γράφω από την αρχή, είναι πολύ απλό. Λέω ότι ότι η ισχύς του σήματος που θα λάβει το ένα μονόπολο λήψης από το κάθετα πολωμένο σε αυτό μονόπολο εκπομπής θα είναι εξασθενημένο κατά 20dB τουλάχιστον και μπορεί τελικά να μην αξιοποιήσιμο από τον δέκτη. Γι'αυτό το λόγο λέω ότι προφανώς υπάρχει μία χρυσή τομή όπου η εξασθένιση δεν είναι μεγάλη αλλά και η διαφορά πολώσεων είναι αρκετή ώστε να λειτουργεί η χωρική πολυπλεξία και να έχουμε μέγιστη απόδοση στο link.


Ας αφήσουμε την ορολογία γιατί έχω καταλάβει πολύ καλά και από την αρχή ότι λες το παραπάνω, με το οποίο όμως διαφωνώ.

Τα 20 dB εξασθένησης δεν είναι πολλά, ούτε παίζει και κανένα ρόλο να τα μετράς από πάνω προς τα κάτω (20dB λιγότερα από το ισχυρότερο=επιθυμητό σήμα)

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να βρίσκονται αρκετά πιο πάνω από το θόρυβο και τις παρασιτικές λήψεις ώστε κατά την επίλυση να αφαιρεθούν και να μην μείνουν στο ασυσχέτιστο "υπόλοιπο"

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ας αφήσουμε την ορολογία γιατί έχω καταλάβει πολύ καλά και από την αρχή ότι λες το παραπάνω, με το οποίο όμως διαφωνώ.


Σε τι διαφωνείς; Γιατί έχεις πει χίλια-δύο πράγματα. Στον ορισμό της απομόνωσης ή στο ότι πρέπει το σήμα να φτάνει με αρκετή ισχύ και στις δύο κεραίες; Θα μας πεις τι είναι απομόνωση τελικά για να ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό το θέμα;




> Τα 20 dB εξασθένησης δεν είναι πολλά, ούτε παίζει και κανένα ρόλο να τα μετράς από πάνω προς τα κάτω (20dB λιγότερα από το ισχυρότερο=επιθυμητό σήμα)


Δεν υπάρχει πολύ/λίγο.. Υπάρχει καλύτερο/χειρότερο. 20dB εξασθένιση μπορεί να μην είναι πολλά, αλλά 15dB π.χ. μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα από 20. Καλύτερα εγώ εννοώ να έχω μεγαλύτερο ρυθμό με τη μικρότερη δυνατή ισχύ. Αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο;




> Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να βρίσκονται αρκετά πιο πάνω από το θόρυβο και τις παρασιτικές λήψεις ώστε κατά την επίλυση να αφαιρεθούν και να μην μείνουν στο ασυσχέτιστο "υπόλοιπο"


Το "αρκετά πιο πάνω" δε μου λέει τίποτα. Θα πρέπει και να είναι αρκετά πάνω από το θόρυβο αλλά και να έχει αρκετή χωρική διαφορά. Στην περίπτωση μας (μονόπολα στο ίδιο κυμματοδηγό) φαίνεται πως τα δύο αυτά είναι αντιστρόφως "ανάλογα". Γι'αυτό λέω ότι η μέγιστη απόδοση μπορεί να επιτυγχάνεται κάπου ανάμεσα.

----------


## nvak

Αυτό που εμένα με ενδιαφέρει είναι :
α) και οι δύο κεραίες εκπέμουν και λαμβάνουν ταυτόχρονα. Αυτό δεν απαιτεί να υπάρχει μεγάλη απομόνωση ανάμεσα στα δύο μονόπολα γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η εκπομπή του ενός να μπουκώση την λήψη του άλλου. Αυτό απλοποιεί την κατασκευή του feeder.

β) Καλό είναι εκείνο το feeder που εκπέμπει πιό καλά πολωμένο σήμα ώστε το απέναντι feeder να ξεχωρίζει τις δύο πολώσεις καλύτερα. Εδώ πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε τα δύο είδη ανακλαστήρα στα feeder, δηλαδή τον εγκάρσιο βραχυκυκλωτήρα και τον πάτο αν δίνουν κάποια διαφορά στην καθαρότητα της πόλωσης.( τον ορθογώνιο κυμματοδηγό δεν τον συζητάμε λόγω κόστους )

Από την πράξη είδα ότι δεν χρειάζεται ταύτιση στίς πολικότητες ανάμεσα στα δύο feeder. Δηλαδή μέ το ένα feeder σε V-H και το άλλο στίς 45 μοίρες δεν άλλαζε κάτι. Ο δέκτης ήταν σε θέση να ξεχωρίσει τα δύο σήματα.

Πάντως το Ν σε μακρυνά λινκ με διπλό feeder δουλεύει μιά χαρά. 
Μένουν μερικές δοκιμές ακόμη να καταλήξουμε στην φτηνότερη και βέλτιστη υλοποίηση feeder.

----------


## nvak

....

----------


## MAuVE

Τελευταίο μήνυμά μου πάνω στο θέμα γιατί δεν βλέπω η ανταλλαγή απόψεων να γίνεται σε καλό πνεύμα.



> Σε τι διαφωνείς; "


Διαφωνώ με αυτό που έγραψες: 
"υπάρχει περίπτωση η διαφορά πόλωσης των 90 μοιρών να μας κάνει περισσότερη ζημιά παρά καλό".
Πιστεύω ότι η διαφορά στην πόλωση κάνει μόνον καλό.




> Γιατί έχεις πει χίλια-δύο πράγματα. Στον ορισμό της απομόνωσης ή στο ότι πρέπει το σήμα να φτάνει με αρκετή ισχύ και στις δύο κεραίες; Θα μας πεις τι είναι απομόνωση τελικά για να ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό το θέμα;


Απομόνωση αποτελούν τα τεχνικά μέτρα που λαμβάνονται για την μείωση της ευαισθησίας μίας κεραίας λήψης ευρισκόμενης μέσα στο πεδίο άλλης κεραίας εκπομπής έναντι της τελευταίας. Κλασσικό μέτρο το "σταύρωμα" των πολώσεων.
Όπως παρατήρησε και πιό πάνω ο nvak στο n και οι δύο πομποί και οι αντίστοιχοι δέκτες λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα, οπότε δεν υφίσταται θέμα απομόνωσης των δύο μονόπολων που βρίσκονται μέσα στο ίδιο feeder γιατί κάνουν την ***ίδια*** δουλειά κατά τον ίδιο χρόνο. 
Η απομόνωση προφανώς αναφέρεται στην κεραία λήψης #1 σχετικά με την κεραία πομπού #2 και την κεραία λήψης #2 σχετικά με την κεραία πομπού #1 αντίστοιχα.

Επειδή δεν σε έχω για τόσο "επιπόλαιο" ώστε να μην έχεις προσέξει την παραπάνω συνθήκη και να μιλάς για την περίπτωση που στο κάθε feeder συνυπάρχουν ταυτόχρονα εκπομπή και λήψη, σταματάω εδώ.

Οι Γερμανοί έχουν μία παροιμία: Ένα πείραμα αξίζεί όσο η γνώμη 10 ειδικών.

Ας δοκιμάσει ο nvak με ίδια πόλωση και ας μας πεί τι συμπέρασμα βγαίνει.

----------


## MAuVE

> Από την πράξη είδα ότι δεν χρειάζεται ταύτιση στίς πολικότητες ανάμεσα στα δύο feeder. Δηλαδή μέ το ένα feeder σε V-H και το άλλο στίς 45 μοίρες δεν άλλαζε κάτι. Ο δέκτης ήταν σε θέση να ξεχωρίσει τα δύο σήματα.


Δοκίμασες να κατεβάσεις ισχύ ώστε να δείς πιό σχήμα "αντέχει" περισσότερο;

Δοκίμασες με ευθυγραμμισμένες πολώσεις να δείς αν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ μπρος-πίσω και μπρος-πισω ζευγών μονόπολων έναντι των μπρος-μπρος και πίσω-πίσω;

Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, όταν η διαφορά στην φάση είναι θεωρητικά μηδέν και δυο offset spacings αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τελευταίο μήνυμά μου πάνω στο θέμα γιατί δεν βλέπω η ανταλλαγή απόψεων να γίνεται σε καλό πνεύμα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Σε τι διαφωνείς; "
> ...


Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή ώστε να δημιουργήσουμε διαφορές στις χωρικές υπογραφές των 2 εκπομπών παρά μόνο από την πόλωση. Αλλά προσθέτω ότι αρκεί να μην εξασθενεί το σήμα πολύ. 20 dB δεν είναι και μικρή εξασθένιση.. Δεν είναι η απομόνωση αυτό που επιδιώκουμε. Η απομόνωση είναι ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια της διαφοράς στην πόλωση που αναγκαστικά προκαλούμε.

----------


## MAuVE

To keep the antenna array to have high efficiency and low correlation and coupling, one way
is to use space diversity to separate antenna, which is commonly used in 802.11n terminal.
Another way is to use polarization diversity, to use orthogonal polarization diversity
branches to realize the independent channels

Το λινκ: http://www.ap.ide.titech.ac.jp/publicat ... himiya.pdf

----------


## enaon

Έκανα λίγες δοκιμές και εγώ, τα πράγματα δεν είναι περίφημα, αλλά δεν είναι και χάλια.

Τα δεδομένα είναι τα εξής. (περίπου 6 χιλιόμετρα απόσταση, min tx )
Ένα PIII 733 με 2 r52n, μία σε ένα 86άρι fracaro με feeder nvak, και μία σε ένα pacwireless prime focus (το μικρό). Το fracaro είναι συνδεμένο με 2 τρίμετρα έτοιμα καλώδια, το prime focus με 2 καλώδια μέτρου. Τα pigtails είναι καινούργια. 
Έκανα τράμπα τα καλώδια από το ένα πιάτο στο άλλο αφού στόχευσα, και επιβεβαίωσα ότι τα σετ κάρτα-pigtails-καλώδια δεν έχουν μετρίσιμες διαφορές. 

Στο fracaro δοκίμασα δύο εκδόσεις feeder του nvak, το απλό με τα βύσματα στο ίδιο επίπεδο και το παλιότερο με τις τρυπούλες. Δεν είδα διαφορές νομίζω, αν και το καλό feeder δεν μπόρεσα να το βάλω πολύ σωστά στο πιάτο μάλλον. Είχα περίπου -70 και με τα δύο feeder.
Με το pacwireless η σύνδεση κέρδιζει 4-5 μονάδες, που δέν βγάζει νόημα γιατί δέν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει.
Με πείραγμα στις ρυθμίσεις του link, κατάφερα να δώ 115 mbit έλα και 85 mbit πήγαινε σε tcp. Σε udp είδα και 200 mbit. Όλα αυτά μέσα σε μεγάλη αστάθεια.

Μία αλλαγή καναλιού, και χωρίς να χάσω πάνω από 1-2 μονάδες στο σήμα, έχανα 50-60 mbit. Στις αλλαγές από ΗΤ40-7 σε ΗΤ40-8 κλπ, αν το σήμα δεν ήταν αρκετό, έπεφτε εντελώς η σύνδεση. Γενικά η σύνδεση πέφτει συχνά όταν ζορίζετε και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι από όλα φταίει. 

Δεν μπόρεσαν να μετρήσω την διαφορά στην απομόνωση γιατί στις r52n η επιλογή κεραίας α ή β, δεν κάνει τίποτα ακόμα και σε 802.11 a mode.

Το λινκ αυτό, φέρνει περίπου -60 με cm9, ενώ φέρνει -70 με r52n, σε 802.11a και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ίδια.

Θέλει πολλές δοκιμές ακόμα, νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο στα σίγουρα. Ο Νίκος θα ετοιμάσει ένα set feeders με τα μονόπολα τοποθετημένα στις 60 περίπου αντί στις 90 μοίρες διαφορά, ώστε να δούμε την θεωρία του Βασίλη.

Το μηχάνημα είναι στο 10.2.13.165, αδμιν κενό, το απεναντι άκρο για τεστ είναι το 10.2.13.110

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μία αλλαγή καναλιού, και χωρίς να χάσω πάνω από 1-2 μονάδες στο σήμα, έχανα 50-60 mbit. Στις αλλαγές από ΗΤ40-7 σε ΗΤ40-8 κλπ, αν το σήμα δεν ήταν αρκετό, έπεφτε εντελώς η σύνδεση. Γενικά η σύνδεση πέφτει συχνά όταν ζορίζετε και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι από όλα φταίει.


Το έγραψα Παραπάνω. Το periodic calibration δεν παίζει και κάνει περισσότερη ζημιά από ότι καλό.
Επίσης καλό είναι να κλειδώνεις τα N data rates. Φαίνεται σαν να "ψάχνει" με τις ώρες να βρει τα ιδανικά!

----------


## Acinonyx

Το paper από όπου πήρες το απόσπασμα υποθέτει indoor περιβάλλον όπου υπάρχει ήδη multipath και η πόλωση δε παίζει πολύ ρόλο (θα φτάσει τυχαία ούτως ή άλλως στις κεραίες). Στην δικιά μας περίπτωση αυτό δεν ισχύει γιατί έχουμε ελάχιστο multipath.




> Polarization diversity is different from space diversity. It is based on the concept that in high multipath evironments, the signal from a portable received at the base station has varying polarization. The mechanism of decorrelation for the different polarizations is the multipath reflections encountered by signal traveling between the portable and base station.
> ...
> But polarization diversity iscompletely effective only in high multipath environments.
> ...
> However, when high multipath environments do not exist, the performance of the polarization- diversity antennas may not be as good as thespace-diversity system. Polarization diversity is a useful technique in the proper environment, where the neccessary multipath is present
> 
> *Introduction to Smart Antennas, Constantine A Balanis, Panayiotis I Ioannides*

----------


## ysam

Λοιπόν μετά από αμέτρητες δοκιμές το λινκ είναι stable στα 115Mbps rec/send και 70/50 both με nstreme ενεργοποιημένο και best fit με max packet 3900. Επίσης φυσικά με δεύτερο κανάλι ενεργοποιημένο και τα periodic calibration disabled. Από τις ταχύτητες όλες του a/g OFF και μόνο το mcs-0 και mcs-12 και στις δύο πλευρές. Στο mcs-13 βγαίνουν περίπου 150Mbps αλλά δεν είναι σταθερό.

Οι στάθμες είναι περίπου στο -62db both sides. To noise ως γνωστόν δεν παίζει σωστά αφού σε ότι λινκ και ότι συχνότητα έχουμε δει, λέει -117db που απλά δεν υπάρχει. 

Το celeron 750 που έχει από την πλευρά του Σωτήρη απλά τα παίζει εντελώς και μάλλον αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που κολλάμε στα 115-117Mbps.

Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για tcp test και όχι udp γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.. (Μάλλον έχει αλλά για άλλες εφαρμογές, βλέπε Voice/Video). Σίγουρα όμως εκεί μιλάμε για περισσότερα από 150Mbps. 

Αν δεν πειραχτεί κάτι από τις ρυθμίσεις όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μπει και να κάνει δοκιμές B/W Test.

----------


## zabounis

τα pings όταν το link είναι τσίτα πως πάνε ?

π.χ. στο 802.11a όταν τραφικάρει γύρω στα 28-35 mbit τα pings κρτατιούνται γύρω στα 18-35 ms.

Στο n όταν το τερμάτίζεις (θεωρητικά) πόσο παίζουν τα pings?

----------


## 7bpm

> Στο n όταν το τερμάτίζεις (θεωρητικά) πόσο παίζουν τα pings?


Average 26ms βλέπω εγώ. 

To link είναι στα 16km, με Nstreme ενεργοποιημένο, best fit με max packet 3900, χωρίς δεύτερο κανάλι ΟΝ (HT Extension Channel= Disabled), Periodic Calibration Disabled, όλες οι ταχύτητες του a/b/g OFF, μόνο το MCS-0 και MCS-13 και στις 2 πλευρές, 

Οι δυο κόμβοι φύρανε RB433AH με κάρτες R52N, πιάτο 100αρι και feeder Nvak (το μεγάλο με 2 μονόπολα στις 90 μοίρες και τους 4 ανακλαστήρες ανά μονόπολο)

----------


## MAuVE

> Ένα PIII 733 με 2 r52n, μία σε ένα 86άρι fracaro με feeder nvak, και μία σε ένα pacwireless prime focus (το μικρό). Το fracaro είναι συνδεμένο με 2 τρίμετρα έτοιμα καλώδια, το prime focus με 2 καλώδια μέτρου.


Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με διαφορετικά μήκη καλωδίου στις δύο κεραίες ;




> Δεν μπόρεσαν να μετρήσω την διαφορά στην απομόνωση γιατί στις r52n η επιλογή κεραίας α ή β, δεν κάνει τίποτα ακόμα και σε 802.11 a mode


Αν σου δίνει την ισχύ του σήματος για τους δύο δέκτες _ξεχωριστά_ πάρε μετρήσεις και στην συνέχεια αφαίρεσε το ένα καλώδιο από την απέναντι πλευρά του λινκ.
Ο δέκτης που θα συνεχίζει να λαμβάνει την ίδια πόλωση δεν πρέπει να δεχθεί σχεδόν καθόλου μείωση σήματος (λογαριθμική άθροιση 0 +(-20)dB ~ 0dB), ενώ ο άλλος θα δει από μείον 10 και άνω.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Ένα PIII 733 με 2 r52n, μία σε ένα 86άρι fracaro με feeder nvak, και μία σε ένα pacwireless prime focus (το μικρό). Το fracaro είναι συνδεμένο με 2 τρίμετρα έτοιμα καλώδια, το prime focus με 2 καλώδια μέτρου.
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με διαφορετικά μήκη καλωδίου στις δύο κεραίες ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εγώ να βάλω ένα δεκάμετρο και ένα τρίμετρο στο link με wolfpack.

Δεν δίνει ισχύ σήματος για κάθε δέκτη αλλά ένα γενικό. 
Η ένδειξη ισχύος σήματος δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.
αλλάζει δραματικά με την ύπαρξη ή όχι trafic και με τις ρυθμίσεις.

π.χ. στο λίνκ nvak - bliz στήθηκαν δύο κεραίες απο μεριά bliz. 
H μία το κλασικό πιάτο με τα δικά μας feeder που απο όσο μέχρι σήμερα ξέρουμε απο συγκρίσεις με γνωστές κεραίες, δινουν 32db 
και η άλλη μία των 29dbi prime focus 60cm pacific wireless με dual pole feeder . 
Το περίεργο είναι ότι το μικροτίκ σε Ν, δίνει στο prime focus, 4-5 db καλύτερο σήμα απο την δική μας λύση.

Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα πως υπολογίζεται, τι αντιπροσωπεύει και απο τι επηρεάζεται το σήμα που δείχνει το mikrotik.
Χρειάζονται αρκετά πειράματα και ίσως αρκετά λίνκ ακόμη, μέχρι να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα.

----------


## enaon

Πάντως πράγματι με τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανε ο ysam ( τις οποίες έχασα γιατί είχα κάνει backup το mikrotik του nvak και όχι το δικό μου κατά λάθος, οπότε αν μπορείς Γιάννη δες τα πάλι) η σύνδεση είναι σταθερή και γρήγορη. Είναι125mbit/115mbit χωρίς αστάθειες, με λιγότερο απο 10ms delay στα 125mbit.

edit: το piii733 νομίζω δέν είναι bottleneck, τώρα πχ που έβαλα το MCS13, το send είναι καρφωμένο στα 145 mbit.

----------


## ysam

Όχι για πολύ αν δεις μετά από λίγο κάνει σκαμπανεβάσματα.. δες και την cpu σου.

Λοιπόν έτοιμος είσαι από πλευράς σου.. Μάλλον παίζεις ακόμα με τις ρυθμίσεις όμως.  ::

----------


## enaon

ναι δίκιο έχεις μάλλον, του nvak το μηχανάκι είναι πολύ πιό άνετο. Πρέπει να βάλω ένα καλύτερο για να έχει νόημα αυτό που βλέπουμε..

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά το periodic calibration μη το κάνετε disable, δεν ξέρω αν ο driver της Mikrotik για τις .n της Atheros είναι για τα μπάζα και κάνει βλακείες αλλά το periodic calibration είναι απαραίτητο για την περιοδική διόρθωση του constellation (Ι/Q calibration) και τη σωστή μέτρηση του noise floor/signal strength, την διόρθωση του gain (με τις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας η κάρτα πρέπει να προσαρμόζεται) κλπ. Επίσης αν ο αλγόριθμος για το rate control τον πίνει τότε έχουμε πρόβλημα γιατί επηρεάζει και άλλες λειτουργίες...

----------


## MAuVE

> Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εγώ να βάλω ένα δεκάμετρο και ένα τρίμετρο στο link με wolfpack.


Αναμένουμε συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## ysam

> Παιδιά το periodic calibration μη το κάνετε disable, δεν ξέρω αν ο driver της Mikrotik για τις .n της Atheros είναι για τα μπάζα και κάνει βλακείες αλλά το periodic calibration είναι απαραίτητο για την περιοδική διόρθωση του constellation (Ι/Q calibration) και τη σωστή μέτρηση του noise floor/signal strength, την διόρθωση του gain (με τις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας η κάρτα πρέπει να προσαρμόζεται) κλπ. Επίσης αν ο αλγόριθμος για το rate control τον πίνει τότε έχουμε πρόβλημα γιατί επηρεάζει και άλλες λειτουργίες...


Σε επόμενο version γιατί σε αυτό έχει λάθος data για το signal/noise. Οπότε κάνοντάς το disable και επειδή ακόμα δεν είμαστε στην Σαχάρα, παίζει  :: 

Είπαν σε επόμενο version θα έχουν και περισσότερα data για το noise/signal strength κτλ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω εγώ να βάλω ένα δεκάμετρο και ένα τρίμετρο στο link με wolfpack.
> 
> 
> Αναμένουμε συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα.


Δεν θα δεις καμία διαφορά από τώρα διότι ήδη εχω ένα καλώδιο μακρύ... περίπου 6-7 μέτρα και ένα 3-4 νομίζω από την μεριά του wolfpack. Είναι φυσικό να να βάζαμε το υπάρχον + άλλο ένα το οποίο ποτέ δεν θα ήταν ακριβώς το ίδιο μήκος. Νομίζω Mauve το ψειρίζουμε πολύ παραπάνω από ότι χρειάζεται ίσως και σε λάθος κατεύθυνση. Ακριβώς το ίδιο κάναμε και με το a μέχρι που μια μέρα έπεσε ένα feeder από μια ταράτσα, το ξαναβάλανε στην θέση του και έπαιζε  ::  

Η δική μου άποψη έως τώρα είναι ότι έχουμε έναν driver που ναι μεν παίζει αποδεκτά αλλά είναι στα σπάργανα και πολλά πράγματα δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως πρέπει (σίγουρα παίζει όμως και έχουν κάνει δουλίτσα). Έχοντας αυτό κατά νου έχουμε εξαρχής ένα ασταθές σύστημα για να κανουμε "σοβαρές" μετρήσεις. Relax it will come to you. Για τώρα μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε να σηκώνουμε λινκ και να πειραματιζόμαστε όλοι ή αν μη τι άλλο να εκμεταλλευθούμε τα 80-100 Mbit Που δίνει σταθερά στα περισσότερα λινκ (στα 20ΜΗz Please). Take the roofs and play...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν θα δεις καμία διαφορά από τώρα διότι ήδη εχω ένα καλώδιο μακρύ... περίπου 6-7 μέτρα και ένα 3-4 νομίζω από την μεριά του wolfpack.


Τότε, για λόγους σύγκρισης, θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις ίσα καλώδια από την μεριά του wolfpack.

----------


## ysam

χαχχαχα πάρτα τώρα την πάτησες..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Λοιπόν.. 

Αφού τα παιδιά έπαιξαν με τα feeder/πιάτα κτλ (θα γράψει ο Σωτήρης μετά) και αφού αλλάχτηκε το board σε ένα πιο γρήγορο 1200άρι P4 τελικά το λινκ πήρε τα απάνω του. 

Έτσι λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.. 

- Καταρχήν μοιάζει να χρειάζεται λίγο power παραπάνω και οι στάθμες να είναι κοντά στο -61. Αυτό ελπίζω σε επόμενο version να αλλάξει. 
- Πετύχαμε με mcs 14 ένα πολύ σταθερό link.
- Την έξτρα σταθερότητα εκτός από τα πιάτα/feeders την έκανε το disable csma στο nstreme. Εκτός από αυτό χαλάρωσε και η cpu λίγο. 

Το αποτέλεσμα σε B/W test είναι να έχουμε.

1> Send η Receive στα 155Mbps-160Mbps τόσο σταθερά όσο κανένα άλλο λινκ. Πραγματικά δεν έχω δει τέτοιο πράγμα. 

2> ΒΟΤΗ στα 95Μbps επίσης πάρα πολύ σταθερό. 

Τα ccq έιναι στα 98% με 100% συνέχεια (Αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν σταθερό έτσι και αλλιώς)

Είπα στον Σωτήρη να τα κλειδώσει και να κατέβει αλλά θα κάνει και άλλες δοκιμές.. Δεν του έφτασε το συμμετρικό 100Mbps καλώδιο του αχάριστου..  ::   ::  

Εχμμμ.. Σέλω και εγώωωωωωωω

----------


## enaon

Ένα ελαττωματικό pigtail και μία όχι τέλεια στόχευση και βιασύνη από την πλευρά μου, ήταν εκείνα που έκαναν το nvak feeder να μοιάζει ανέτοιμο. 

Προσπάθησα να καταλάβω πρακτικά αν η απομόνωση βελτιώνει σε κάτι το λινκ. Έχοντας δύο πιάτα, έστειλα την μία έξοδο της κάρτας στο οριζόντιο του ενός πιάτου, και την άλλη στο κάθετο του δεύτερου πιάτου. Έτσι είχα πολύ καλύτερη απομόνωση από ότι έχοντας διπλό feeder σε ένα πιάτο, αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι ( πέρα από το ότι μου έβγαζε περίεργα νούμερα, οπότε εντόπισα το προβληματικό pigtail).

Στην συνέχεια προσπάθησα να κάνω μία δοκιμή της θεωρίας του Βασίλη. Έχοντας την μία έξοδο στο οριζόντιο feeder του ενός πιάτου, άρχισα να κουνάω το feeder του άλλου πιάτου το οποίο ήταν κάθετο και να το φέρνω προς τον ορίζοντα. Η πολυπλεξία συνέχισε να λειτουργεί, μέχρι και τις 45 μοίρες σίγουρα όχι χειρότερα, μέχρι που το λινκ κατέρρευσε 10 μοίρες περίπου πριν φτάσει το feeder στην οριζόντια πόλωση. Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι πράγματι η θεωρία του βασίλη έχει βάση, μίας και υπάρχει μάλλον περιθώριο να μαζέψουμε χαμένο σήμα. Ίσως να γλυτώσουμε μερικά από αυτά τα 20, αν είναι τόσα, χαμένα db. 

Εβαλα πάλι το fracaro με το feeder nvak το οποίο πλέον μετά την στόχευση και την αλλαγή pigtail δίνει 1-2μονάδες καλύτερο σήμα από το primefocus, που είναι φυσιολογικό, sorry για το μπέρδεμα. Το feeder ακόμα και στην πιο απλή του μορφή μοιάζει έτοιμο. 

Μετά, θεωρώντας ότι ο Βασίλης σκέφτηκε σωστά ότι τα 20db εξασθένησης ανάμεσα στις πολώσεις ουσιαστικά είναι σήμα που χάνουμε, αφού από κάθε μονόπολο πρέπει να ακούμε επαρκώς και τα δύο απέναντι για να δουλέψει καλά, τοποθέτησα το feeder στις -45/+45 μοίρες από τον κάθετο άξονα, ώστε κάθε μονόπολο να ακούει τα απέναντί του που είναι τοποθετημένα στις 0/+90 μοίρες το ίδιο καλά, χάνοντας λίγο απο το καλό απέναντι, κερδίζοντας απο το κακό. Αυτό βελτίωσε αισθητά το λινκ, όχι στα νούμερα που ανέφερε στο σήμα το οπόιο δεν άλλαξε αισθητά, αλλά διότι κλειδώσε σταθερά στο mcs14. Περίστρεψα το feeder πάλι στη κανονική του θέση, και στο 14 έχανε το διπλό κανάλι 1-2 φορές κάθε λεπτό. 

Κάπου ενδιάμεσα ο Γιάννης άρχισε να ζουπάει κουμπάκια, και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που γράφει από πάνω. Είναι τρομακτικό, την πρώτη φορά που ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα για το awmn έβαλα 802.11b και είχα 3.5mbit και ήμουν απίστευτα χαρούμενος, ήταν ασύλληπτα γρήγορο, καμία σχέση με τα 64kbits της isdn που είχαμε τότε. Μετά πήγαμε στο α, πιάσαμε τρελά νούμερα και είπαμε οκ τέλος, τι να το κάνεις άλλο. Μετά βγάλανε τα high definition και μας έσπασαν τα νευρά οι άτιμοι, και τώρα κατέβηκα με 150mbit με το n. Τι άλλο θα δούμε  :: 

Νομίζω ότι είμαστε έτοιμοι για το επόμενο βημα, που είναι βοουυυυρ για n. Αν δοκιμάσουμε και feeder που να έχουν μεταβλητή γωνία ανάμεσα στα μονόπολα, θα είμαστε έτοιμοι εντελώς νομίζω.

----------


## 7bpm

> Αν δοκιμάσουμε και feeder που να έχουν μεταβλητή γωνία ανάμεσα στα μονόπολα, θα είμαστε έτοιμοι εντελώς νομίζω.


What about τα κλασικά Nvak feeders αλλά με τα 2 μονόπολα στις 90 μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο;

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Αν δοκιμάσουμε και feeder που να έχουν μεταβλητή γωνία ανάμεσα στα μονόπολα, θα είμαστε έτοιμοι εντελώς νομίζω.
> 
> 
> What about τα κλασικά Nvak feeders αλλά με τα 2 μονόπολα στις 90 μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο;


για αυτο θα εχουμε απαντηση αυριο Η τη τεταρτη το πρωι ...

----------


## Winner

Well done παίδες! Θα προσπαθήσω να ακολουθήσω κι εγώ σύντομα στις δοκιμές.  ::  

Ένα tip για να κερδίσετε έστω και στις δοκιμές CPU: Κλείστε το connection tracking από την καρτέλα connections του firewall.
Μας βλέπω να το ακολουθούμε γενικότερα στα bb μας αυτό στο μέλλον γιατί πρέπει να κερδίζει πολλά mbps στο routing.
Δυστυχώς αν θέλουμε NAT ή filtering βέβαια πρέπει να το έχουμε ανοιχτό.  ::

----------


## ysam

Σωστός ο Νίκος! Γενικός θα πρέπει να απομονώσουμε το Core Router από το Εdge. Τα core δεν πρέπει να κάνουν nat / conn tracking κτλ.. αν θέλουμε να παράγουμε τα μέγιστα από τον router μας.

Βέβαια αυτοί που έχουν super routers με κάτι P4 2.4+ δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχούν ακόμα  :: 

Για εμάς με τα embedded / SBC όμως είναι must.

----------


## fengi1

Aν μπορουσε το πισω μερος τους feeder να περιστρεφεται θα ηταν δυνατον να εχεις διαφορετικη γωνια στο δευτερο μονοπολο.
Εχω ενα απο τα feeder του geosid εδω . Θα το δοκιμασω πως μπορει να γινει.

----------


## nikolas_350

Επειδή βλέπω πως για την φάση των δοκιμών για θέμα ευκολίας προτιμάται το δεύτερο μοντέλο feeder που είναι εύκολο να μετατραπεί από τα ήδη υπάρχοντα, έπαιξα λίγο με της διαστάσεις του.
Με το μήκος του μονόπολου στα 12 mm, πάχος 2-3 mm και απόσταση από την πάτο στα 25 mm, τουλάχιστον στο θεωρητικό μοντέλο απέδωσε σχεδόν ιδανικές μετρήσεις & απολαβή 11.5 -12.5 στης νομικές συχνότητες (10-12,5 db σε όλη την μπάντα 5-6 Ghz) 
Έχοντας πάρει 2 κιτ από τον nvak, τα 3 mm επιπλέον απόσταση από τον πάτο πιθανών να μπορούμε να τα ξεκλέψουμε εάν δεν τερματίσουμε την τάπα κατά την εφαρμογή της προσέχοντας πάντα στο να είναι κάθετη στο feeder. 
Γραφηματάκια το απόγευμα .

Να βάλω μπροστά για δοκιμή σε V 45’ ή εάν πρακτικά ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους ή δεν χωράνε τα βύσματα σε V 90+45=135’ ?

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Αν δοκιμάσουμε και feeder που να έχουν μεταβλητή γωνία ανάμεσα στα μονόπολα, θα είμαστε έτοιμοι εντελώς νομίζω.
> 
> 
> What about τα κλασικά Nvak feeders αλλά με τα 2 μονόπολα στις 90 μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο;


Τέτοιο είναι το feeder που δοκιμάζει ο Σωτήρης. 2 μονόπολα στις 90 μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο  ::  
Θα φτιάξω και ένα ζευγάρι στίς 60 μοίρες για να τα συγκρίνουμε. 




> Aν μπορουσε το πισω μερος τους feeder να περιστρεφεται θα ηταν δυνατον να εχεις διαφορετικη γωνια στο δευτερο μονοπολο.
> Εχω ενα απο τα feeder του geosid εδω . Θα το δοκιμασω πως μπορει να γινει.


Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Αν τα μονόπολα δεν είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο αναγκαστικά πάς στίς 90 μοίρες λόγω του ανακλαστήρα του μπροστινού  ::  

Θα ετοιμάσω μερικούς Ntype με την βάση και το μονόπολο γιατί προβλέπω μετατροπές μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. 




> Βέβαια αυτοί που έχουν super routers με κάτι P4 2.4+ δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχούν ακόμα 
> 
> Για εμάς με τα embedded / SBC όμως είναι must.


Εγώ πάντως πήρα χθές τα παρακάτω για την ταράτσα: 
http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?prod ... catalog=20
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.559970
Τα διάλεξα για χαμηλή κατανάλωση και πολλά σλοτ μιάς και σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω και τις pci express καρτούλες.

----------


## grigoris

> Εγώ πάντως πήρα χθές τα παρακάτω για την ταράτσα: 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?prod ... catalog=20
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.559970
> Τα διάλεξα για χαμηλή κατανάλωση και πολλά σλοτ μιάς και σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω και τις pci express καρτούλες.


Eιναι πληρως αναγνωρισιμα αυτα απο το mikrotik? To εχεις τσεκαρει?

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Εγώ πάντως πήρα χθές τα παρακάτω για την ταράτσα: 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?prod ... catalog=20
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.559970
> Τα διάλεξα για χαμηλή κατανάλωση και πολλά σλοτ μιάς και σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω και τις pci express καρτούλες.
> 
> 
> Eιναι πληρως αναγνωρισιμα αυτα απο το mikrotik? To εχεις τσεκαρει?


Δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Εγώ πάντως πήρα χθές τα παρακάτω για την ταράτσα: 
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?prod ... catalog=20
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.559970
> Τα διάλεξα για χαμηλή κατανάλωση και πολλά σλοτ μιάς και σκοπεύω να χρησιμοποιήσω και τις pci express καρτούλες.
> 
> 
> Eιναι πληρως αναγνωρισιμα αυτα απο το mikrotik? To εχεις τσεκαρει?


Σε 3.22 που το δοκίμασα είναι. Κατανάλωση 60 Watt χωρίς RF κάρτες.

----------


## MAuVE

> τοποθέτησα το feeder στις -45/+45 μοίρες από τον κάθετο άξονα, ώστε κάθε μονόπολο να ακούει τα απέναντί του που είναι τοποθετημένα στις 0/+90


Στην επόμενη δοκιμή μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και τις 4 διαγώνιες θέσεις σε μία πλήρη περιστροφή(+45, +135, + 225, +315 μοίρες);

Με το feeder που έχει τα δύο μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο, όπως λέει ο nvak.

Τα καλώδια είναι ισομήκη και από τις δύο πλευρές;

----------


## enaon

Ναι τα καλώδια έχουν ίδιο μήκος. Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα αυτό που λές, και θα προσπαθήσω να δοκιμάσω και αλλαγή μήκους στα καλώδια, αλλά είναι πρωτόγονος ο τρόπος που λαμβάνουμε αποτελέσματα, διότι δεν ξέρω πώς μετράει το σήμα και μένει μόνο το troughput που δίνει πραγματικά συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## geosid

αυριο θα φτιαξω 2 φιντερ ακομα και θα τα κανω δοκιμη σε καποιο ποιο κοντινο λινκ μπας και παρουμε καμια ιδεα με το τι γινεται

----------


## nvak

Τα δύο 45 μοιρών είναι έτοιμα. Θα δοκιμασθούν άμεσα.

Ετοίμασα και ένα απο τα παλιά, στίς 90 μοίρες, με βραχυκυκλωτήρα κάθετο στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πίσω μονόπολο και δεύτερο μονόπολο 22 mm μπροστά. (Είναι ίδια σχεδίαση με τα δορυφορικά LNB)

----------


## MAuVE

> Τα δύο 45 μοιρών είναι έτοιμα. Θα δοκιμασθούν άμεσα.
> 
> Ετοίμασα και ένα απο τα παλιά, στίς 90 μοίρες, με βραχυκυκλωτήρα κάθετο στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το πίσω μονόπολο και δεύτερο μονόπολο 22 mm μπροστά. (Είναι ίδια σχεδίαση με τα δορυφορικά LNB)


Έχεις δοκιμάσει spacing 1/4λg και 3/4λg από τον πάτο, χωρίς βρυχυκυκλωτήρα;

Κάτι τέτοιο παρακάμπτει και τον προβληματισμό σου για δύο μονόπολα στην ίδια πόλωση.

----------


## nvak

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει spacing 1/4λg και 3/4λg από τον πάτο, χωρίς βρυχυκυκλωτήρα;
> Κάτι τέτοιο παρακάμπτει και τον προβληματισμό σου για δύο μονόπολα στην ίδια πόλωση.


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. 
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να δοκιμάσουμε με δύο πιάτα απο κάθε μεριά με τα απλά feeder ?
Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να παίξουμε με τις πολώσεις με την άνεσή μας και να βρούμε την βέλτιστη.

Από όσο μου είπε ο Σωτήρης χθές βράδυ, τον καλύτερο συνδιασμό τον πέτυχε με ένα των 45 μοιρών απο την μία μεριά και ένα των 90 μοιρών απο την απέναντι !!
Διαπίστωσε επίσης προτίμηση στο ζευγάρωμα των μονοπόλων με τις εξόδους της κάρτας.

Ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε στο : _"έχω ένα 45αρι έχεις ένα 90αρι να συνδεθούμε ?"_  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Ψήνεται και η νέα V4.0 beta 4. όπου να είναι θα την βγάλουν από τον φούρνο!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
>  Ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε στο : _"έχω ένα 45αρι έχεις ένα 90αρι να συνδεθούμε ?"_


Χρειάζεται κάποια προσοχή για να μην εξαχθούν λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα όσον αφορά τη βελτίωση που παρατηρεί ο Σωτήρης στις 45 μοίρες (είτε με περιστροφή, είτε με διαφορετικά feeders).

Το λινκ μου π.χ. με tireas από την αρχή το έχω στις 45 μοίρες γιατί περνάει μέσα από έναν "διάδρομο" που σχηματίζει ένας δρόμος με δεξιά και αριστερά κτίρια.

α) 'Εχει ο Σωτήρης ανοικτή επαφή με το άλλο άκρο;

β) Διακόπτει την λειτουργία των υπόλοιπων λινκ του κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμών ή οι 45 μοίρες του μειώνουν την παρεμβολή από αυτά;

γ) Επαληθεύονται τα ευρήματα σε όλα τα κανάλια της μπάντας ή είναι frequency sensitive;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Από όσο μου είπε ο Σωτήρης χθές βράδυ, τον καλύτερο συνδιασμό τον πέτυχε με ένα των 45 μοιρών απο την μία μεριά και ένα των 90 μοιρών από την απέναντι !!
> Διαπίστωσε επίσης προτίμηση στο ζευγάρωμα των μονοπόλων με τις εξόδους της κάρτας.
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουμε στο : _"έχω ένα 45αρι έχεις ένα 90αρι να συνδεθούμε ?"_


Ρε μήπως όλα αυτά είναι λίγο φανταστικά? Ποιο καλά ως προς τι? Σήμα, Bw, σταθερότητα CCQ? τι? Θυμάμαι που είχες ξεχάσει το feeder στις 45, γύρισα στις 90 και έκανα ένα BWtest και το χάζευα γενικώς, παρατήρησα τεράστια βελτίωση θεωρώντας πως είχες γυρίσει και εσύ πίσω στις 90 με νέο feeder. Έκανα εικασίες και υποθέσεις, σενάρια, δοκιμές μέχρι που καταποντίστηκε και σε πήρα τηλέφωνο (ή με πήρες δεν θυμάμαι). Τι έκανες ρε το γύρισες στις 45 πάλι? Δεν είχες κάνει απολύτως τίποτα για μια ολόκληρη μέρα. Ούτε την κάρτα δεν είχες αλλάξει.  ::  

Τι θέλω να πω. Πως κάνετε δοκιμές και 500 εικασίες με σάπιο σύστημα. Δεν λέω καλό είναι να δοκιμάσουμε αν με τα μονόπολα εδώ εκεί και παραδώθε παίζει εξίσου καλά, αλλά το καλύτερα ή το χειρότερα δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε θέση να το επαληθεύσουμε αξιόπιστα από την στιγμή που ο driver βάσει εμπειρίας δουλευει με σχεδόν ανισόρροπες επιλογές.

----------


## enaon

Κάναμε αρκετές δοκιμές με τον ysam εχθές και τελικά βγαίνει άκρη, δουλεύουν οι επιλογές για κεραία κλπ. Πρέπει ο Νίκος να βάλει πάλι το 90άρι feeder από εκεί να κάνουμε λίγες ακόμα γιατί δεν είχαμε υπολογίσει οτι έχει σημασία ποιά κεραία έχεις σε ποιό μονόπολο, που τελικά έχει σημαία, και μετά θα γράψουμε ότι έχουμε καταλάβει έως τώρα.

Πάντως μιλάμε για λίγα πράγματα, εκεί που με το 90άρι κλείδωνε 244-270 με πιό πολύ στο 270, τώρα πάει 270-300, με πιο πολύ στο 270 πάλι. Aν to 90αρι το είχαμε βάλει σωστά, το 45 μοιάζει ίσως πιο καλό, μένει να το δούμε. Πάντως ακόμα και με τα 45άρια, η εξασθένηση ανάμεσα στις πολώσεις είναι τόσο μεγάλη(περίπου 14dB), που η σύνδεση με το ανάποδο μονόπολο στο απέναντι λίνκ δέν είναι δυνατή, ή είναι εντελώς οριακή, αν βάλεις τις κεραίες να λειτουργούν μία-μία. Είναι περίεργο που καταφέρνει και παίζει.

----------


## nvak

Χαλαρά. Οι κανόνες είναι :
- οι κάρτες είναι σε δικά τους μηχανήματα.
- συγκρίνεται α) η σταθερότητα β) η ταχύτητα στο bandwidth test για να πούμε καλύτερο - χειρότερο
- το λινκ είναι ιδανικό απο πλευράς οπτικής. Σ' αυτό έχουν γίνει αρκετές δοκιμές στο παρελθόν.
- το ότι οι δοκιμές γίνονται ανάμεσα σε δύο κόμβους με πολλά λινκ, δεν είναι αρνητικό, αλλά απλά δοκιμές σε πραγματικές συνθήκες.
- ο Σωτήρης είναι συστηματικός ψυχοβγάλτης 
- τα αποτελέσματα είναι ήδη περισσότερο απο ικανοποιητικά και μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στην επέκταση του Ν

Για να αποκτήσουμε περισσότερη εμπειρία πρέπει να σηκωθούν και άλλα λινκ...

----------


## socrates

Κάποτε είχαμε κάνει ένα antenna fest όπου είχαμε μαζέψει ότι κεραία κυκλοφορούσε για να κάνουμε τις δοκιμές μας (οργανωτής τότε ο Νικήτας ngia).

Σαν ιδέα το επαναφέρω γιατί ίσως χρειαζόμαστε κάτι αντίστοιχο αφού ο καθένας κάνει διαφορετικά τις δοκιμές.

----------


## enaon

Δεν θυμάσαι καλά, manager τότε ήμουν εγώ όχι ο Νικήτας, ο Νικήτας ήταν αυτός που δούλευε, πράγμα που θα είχα προσπαθήσει και τώρα όπως καταλαβαίνεις αλλά παντρεύτηκε και γλύτωσε.  ::  Καλά κάνεις και προσπαθείς όμως, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

Πάντως όπως και να έχει, το Ν είναι λίγο καλύτερο από το α. Με μία κεραία, με μονό κανάλι, φτάνει τα 50mbit απο τα 40 που έφτανε το a στο ίδιο λινκ. Έχουμε λοιπόν 10mbit κέρδος, και άν βάλουμε ένα καλώδιο ακόμα, φτάνουμε τα 90-95. Αυτό πρέπει να σκεφτούμε για να μπει σε σωστή προοπτική η επιλογή μας. Κακώς ίσως γράφουμε όλο χαρά τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει με το δεύτερο κανάλι, γιατί ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να το συγκρίνουμε με a σε turbo, που μπορεί να υπάρχουν μερικά, αλλά αν γίνουν περισσότερα την πατήσαμε.

Οπότε το θέμα είναι, αλλάζουμε μία κάρτα, βάζουμε ένα καλώδιο και τροποποιούμε ένα feeder για να κερδίσουμε περίπου 50mbit απο το α;

----------


## papashark

> Οπότε το θέμα είναι, αλλάζουμε μία κάρτα, βάζουμε ένα καλώδιο και τροποποιούμε ένα feeder για να κερδίσουμε περίπου 50mbit απο το α;


Γιατί όχι ?

Ειδικά σε περίπτωση που τα 50 τα πιάνεις χωρίς nstreme και χωρίς να γονατίζεις το board σου, κάτι που είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για αρκετό κόσμο.

Εδώ στον Πειραιά έχουμε αρκετά πολύ κοντινά λινκ, όπως :

23-405 = 610 m
23-1790 = 810 m
23-1265 = 860 m
23-10893 = 56 m
10893-13220 = 500 m

Καθώς και 4-5 λινκ ακόμα (τουλάχιστον εγώ και άλλα τόσα και παραπάνω ο smarag) κάτω από 800 μέτρα, αλλά σε τερματικούς κόμβους ή σχεδόν τερματικούς, χωρίς μεγάλη κίνηση, οπότε και χωρίς ανάγκη για Ν για την ώρα.

Κάποια παίζουν χωρίς nstreme στα 20, οπότε με αλλαγή μόνο μιας κάρτας να πας στα 50 μπορώ να πω ότι είναι τρομακτική βελτίωση !  :: 

Κάποια άλλα παίζουν επάνω σε RB με nstreme και ζωρίσουν τα boards, καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό και μόνο είναι σημαντικό.

Oι αποστάσεις είναι τέτοιες που σε κάποια σκέφτομαι να κάνω δοκιμές μέχρι με panels (κάποια από τα πολύ κοντινά λινκς που δεν ενοχλούν οι μεγάλοι λοβοί των panels).

Προσωπικά είμαι εν αναμονή να αποφασίσετε αν θα δουλέψουμε με 45 μοίρες ή με 90, για να ζητήσω και εγώ μερικά από Νvak ή θα βάλω χέρι στα δικά μου.

Ακόμα Σωτήρη περιμένω να μας πεις πως συμπεριφέρετε και το prime focus που έχεις με το dual polarity στις 90 μοίρες, ετοιμάζομαι για νέο μακρινό λινκ σε βουνό, και θα χρειαστώ ένα τέτοιο....

----------


## ysam

Όχι Πάνο το nstreme είναι must για να δουλέψει καλά το link σε n. και τα 50 είναι με nstreme. Βέβαια στα 500μέτρα μπορεί να παίξει και χωρίς nstreme μάλλον. Δοκιμάστε το πλζ. 

Τώρα για τις χθεσινές δοκιμές εγώ παρατήρησα σαφέστατο πρόβλημα στην πόλωση. Δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα μπουκώματος η επηρεασμών που τα μονόπολα ήταν τόσο κοντά. (45μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο) Σίγουρα όμως το 0 πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο plane με το απέναντι 0 chain (μονόπολο) και το ίδιο και το 1. 

Αυτός είναι βασικά και ο λόγος που βλέπουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα μεταξύ των δοκιμαστικών λινκ και κεραιών που γίνονται αυτό τον καιρό. Αυτό καθιστά τις προηγούμενες δοκιμές άκυρες βασικά. Σήμερα αφού μπουν πάλι τα feeders με τις 90 μοίρες θα κάνουμε δοκιμές (ελπίζω πλέον τελικές) για να βγουν σωστά συμπεράσματα. 

Κατά τα άλλα μιλάμε πλέον για διαφορές 5-8Mbps σε ότι κάνουμε και σίγουρα αυτό το λινκ το θεωρώ ιδανικό από πλευράς LOS και καθαρής freshnel αλλά επίσης καλό είναι και το γεγονός ότι έχει και άλλα λινκ επάνω στις ταράτσες τους που όμως δεν μοιάζουν να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται. Πραγματικά είναι εντυπωσιακά σταθερό το link και κάνει το nstreme και τον driver γενικός να φαίνεται άψογος, που όμως δεν είναι σίγουρα! 

Αφού λοιπόν τάραξα τον Σωτήρη στα πάνω κάτω με αποτέλεσμα να αδειάσει η μπαταρία του τηλεφώνου του  ::  του είπα ότι είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουμε δοκιμές με ένα κανάλι και με ένα μονόπολο (chain). 

Εκεί είδαμε ότι.

1. Οι R52N έχουν λίγο πιο κακή ευαισθησία και χάνουν και κάποια λίγα db (2-5) σε σχέση με τις άλλες κάρτες που έχουμε σήμερα σε a. Φυσικά μπορεί να είναι και θέμα driver, θα δούμε.
2. Δουλεύει το λινκ κανονικά με ένα μόνο chain ως οφείλει !! και με 50Mbps σταθερό αν και πέφτει 4-5 μονάδες το ccq. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει, για όσους δεν το κατάλαβαν, ότι απλά αλλάζουμε κάρτες και πάμε σε Ν όπως είμαστε κερδίζοντας αρκετά Mbps μέχρι να βάλουμε διπλά feeders. 
3. Με δύο chains (διπλό feeder) και προσοχή στις πολώσεις έχουμε όντως 90Mbps πάντα με nstreme ενεργοποιημένο. Εννοείται με mcs 15 πολύ πιο σταθερά και εύκολα από το mcs15 με δεύτερο κανάλι.

Φυσικά σήμερα αφού τελειώσουμε και βγάλουμε άκρη με τα feeders θα γίνουν δοκιμές και χωρίς nstreme για να το ολοκληρώσουμε. 

Μετά από αυτό πάμε σε άλλο link πιο δύσκολο όπως αυτό των geosid/7bpm η το δικό μου με τον alexandros που είναι και λίγο ρηχό.

Να πω τώρα και ένα άσχετο. Αν βάλετε v4ROS σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (μάλλον hardware) μπορεί να δείτε σταθερά μεν wireless connections αλλά να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τα bgp peers. Μην ανοισιχισετε δεν είναι η quagga αλλά ο wireless driver. (Το αυτό κάνει και σε 3.24-3.25 με wireless-test πακέτο). Απλά είστε άτυχοι και θα περιμένετε νέα version.. Η αν έχετε όρεξη βγάλτε καμία κάρτα μπας και βρούμε αν είναι θέμα καρτών η pci-bus κτλ. 

........

----------


## NetTraptor

Την πάτησες. No Nstream ΝΟ PARTY!!  :: 

edit....ai ai aiiiii με πρόλαβε  ::

----------


## ysam

Δεν χάνουμε τίποτα να δοκιμάσουμε όμως.. Το ξέρω το έχω δει και σε μακρινά λινκ (6Κμ) σίγουρα no party αλλά δεν ξέρεις ποτέ..

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάντως ακόμα και με τα 45άρια, η εξασθένηση ανάμεσα στις πολώσεις είναι τόσο μεγάλη(περίπου 14dB), που η σύνδεση με το ανάποδο μονόπολο στο απέναντι λίνκ δέν είναι δυνατή, ή είναι εντελώς οριακή, αν βάλεις τις κεραίες να λειτουργούν μία-μία. Είναι περίεργο που καταφέρνει και παίζει.


Κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα εδώ. 

45 μοίρες περιστροφή αντιστοιχούν σε -3dB απόσβεση, όχι 14.

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι συνεχίζετε την κακή, για μένα, πρακτική του να τοποθετείτε τα δύο μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο.

Έχοντας την μία κεραία μέσα στο εγγύς (κοντινό) πεδίο της άλλης, μπορεί να δικαιολογεί τα "κουλά" που βλέπετε.

Επίσης, όταν βγάζεις το καλώδιο της μίας κεραίας μην την αφήνεις ατερμάτιστη. 

Βάζε μία τερματική αντίσταση για να έχουν κάποια σχέση τα αποτελέσματα πριν και μετά.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τώρα για τις χθεσινές δοκιμές εγώ παρατήρησα σαφέστατο πρόβλημα στην πόλωση. Δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα μπουκώματος η επηρεασμών που τα μονόπολα ήταν τόσο κοντά. (45μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο) Σίγουρα όμως το 0 πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο plane με το απέναντι 0 chain (μονόπολο) και το ίδιο και το 1. 
> 
> Αυτός είναι βασικά και ο λόγος που βλέπουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα μεταξύ των δοκιμαστικών λινκ και κεραιών που γίνονται αυτό τον καιρό. Αυτό καθιστά τις προηγούμενες δοκιμές άκυρες βασικά. Σήμερα αφού μπουν πάλι τα feeders με τις 90 μοίρες θα κάνουμε δοκιμές (ελπίζω πλέον τελικές) για να βγουν σωστά συμπεράσματα.


AAARRRRGGGGGggg Αυτό είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρόσεχα και το είπα από την αρχή. Η λογική λέει ότι πρέπει να ταιριάξουν οι πολώσεις και μετά να κάναμε έναν σταυρωτό λινκ έτσι για τον πειραματισμό. I don't believe it! Με τον nvak κάποια στιγμή είχαμε δοκιμάσει dual Nstream και ίσως να ήταν καθαρά θέμα τύχης που μας έκατσε? Τι να πω  ::  
Τώρα βέβαια από την άλλη αν παρατηρήστε σε 3x3 mimo δεν μπορείς να διαλέξεις τα chain 1 + 2. Πάντα πρέπει να είναι συνδυασμός 0-2, 0-1, 0-1-2. Ακόμη και σε εμάς (2χ2) παρατήρησα ότι δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις το chain 1 μόνο. Πρέπει με άλλα λόγια να εχεις πάντα το 0 μέσα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Σαν αν δίνει το Pace ένα πράμα. Αυτό μου κίνησε την περιέργεια από την αρχή ενώ δεν έψαξα αν τα chain έχουν πραγματικά καμία άμεση σχέση με τα ίδια τα ufl connectors ή είναι κάτι το νοητό όπου οι κεραίες επιλέγονται και προσαρμόζονται στα chain αυτόματα ανάλογα με την στάθμη λήψης. Τείνω προς το δεύτερο μιας και βλεπω ότι αν παίξεις με το antenna a ή b δεν κάνει τίποτα η κάρτα. Νομίζω ότι και να σταυρώσετε τα καλώδια πάλι στην γείωση θα σας έχει. (Όλα αυτά ακούγονται πολύ αρκουδιαρικα για μένα και για αυτό τον λόγο δεν τα εχω αναφέρει... αλλά μιας και ακούμε διάφορα και προσπαθούμε να κατανοήσουμε τόσο τον τρόπο λειτουργίας όσο και τα configuration μας... το έριξα έτσι να παίζει.)
Επίσης όλα αυτά τα assumption και όλες αυτές η θεωρίες βασίζονται στο ότι έχουμε έναν driver ο οποίος έχει ορθολογισμό στο τι επιλέγουμε και στο τι κάνει... πράγμα που είναι πέρα για πέρα αναληθές αν αναλογιστείς ότι πρέπει να τσεκουρώνουμε το calibration, το exact size δεν παίζει (το οποίο από την εμπειρία είναι το ποιο γρήγορο και σταθερό) και κάποια option δεν κάνουν τίποτα μα τίποτα απολύτως. Στον Βρόντο  ::

----------


## ysam

Στο λινκ αν βάλεις το ένα μονόπολο να μιλήσει με το απέναντι σε 45 μοίρες διαφορά έχει 12-14 DB loss.

Αυτό κάναμε..

----------


## ysam

Jo. Δοκιμάσαμε χθες, το 0,1 σίγουρα αντιστοιχούν στα ufl. Επίσης παίξαμε με μόνο 0 και με μόνο 1 κανονικά. Απλά βάζοντάς το στο 1 πρέπει να περιμένεις για να συνδεθεί κάτι που στο 0 γίνεται άμεσα. 

Μόνο ο Θεός, τα αστέρια και το φεγγάρι ξέρουν πόσες φορές έπαιξε με τα καλώδια χθες ο Σωτήρης..  ::  Α και η μπαταρία του κινητού του.. χαχααχα πρέπει να πω πως ο Σωτήρης είναι τελικά πολύ υπομονετικό άτομο και κάνει περισσότερο για τεχνικός παρά για manager. Δεν ξέρω αν έτρωγα βρισίδια αλλά δεν φάνηκε.. Ο τρελάρας βέβαια είναι άλλος.. και αυτός είναι ο Νίκος (nvak) που 11 το βράδυ κουβαλάει feeders στα ξένα σπίτια..  ::  Μπράβο και στους δύο. 

Εμένα πάντως δεν ξέρω αλλά τα feeders στις 45 δεν με πείσανε.. Από 60 και πάνω το βλέπω.. Θα δείξει σήμερα.

----------


## nikpanGR

geosid-7bpm κανένα νεωτερο?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Jo. Δοκιμάσαμε χθες, το 0,1 σίγουρα αντιστοιχούν στα ufl. Επίσης παίξαμε με μόνο 0 και με μόνο 1 κανονικά. Απλά βάζοντάς το στο 1 πρέπει να περιμένεις για να συνδεθεί κάτι που στο 0 γίνεται άμεσα.


Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι εμένα που δεν παίζει στο 1 μόνο είναι ανάποδα τα καλώδια με nvak? 1 από την μια και 1 από την άλλη δεν παίζει. Επίσης δεν παίζει 1 από μένα και 0 από την άλλη ή και ανάποδα. Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω μια τράμπα τα καλώδια το απόγευμα όταν γυρίσω και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως εχω δίκιο. Μακάρι όχι και να βρούμε μια άκρη.  ::

----------


## ysam

Κοίτα, δεν μπορώ να σου υποσχεθώ ότι το 0 στην κάρτα σου είναι το αριστερό ufl αλλά το ότι είναι ένα από τα δυο αυτό σίγουρα.. Η αν έχεις 3 το ένα από τα τρία.. Αφού και ο Σωτήρης για να πειστεί έβγαλε το καλώδιο τελείως από την κάρτα και ανέβηκε το λινκ. Αλλάζοντας το σε 1 δεν.. και τούμπαλιν, καλώδιο στο άλλο ufl και λινκ up με το 1. Γυρίσαμε σε 0 και δεν ανέβαινε.. 

Επίσης νομίζω δοκιμάζουμε με r52n, δεν ξέρω για άλλες κάρτες τι κάνει..

Επίσης σε δοκιμές με 2 chains και λάθος τα καλώδια είχαμε σκαμπανεβάσματα και ασταθές λινκ και χάλια ccq, βάζοντάς τα καλώδια σωστά, στρώσανε τα πάντα.. και τέλος πάντων δεν μπορείς να λες ότι πρέπει να είναι σωστά τα plains και οι πολώσεις και να μην έχουν το 0 και το 1 αντιστοιχία τα ufl, paradox!

----------


## MAuVE

> Στο λινκ αν βάλεις το ένα μονόπολο να μιλήσει με το απέναντι σε 45 μοίρες διαφορά έχει 12-14 DB loss.
> 
> Αυτό κάναμε..


Παραβιάζετε θεμελιώδεις νόμους της φυσικής.

----------


## ysam

Το είπα για να μην γίνει παρανόηση ότι είναι 14db απόρριψη από το ένα στο άλλο μέσα στο feeder.. 

Απλά ψάχναμε αν είναι όντως το 0 chain το σωστό η λάθος ufl. σε σχέση με το απέναντι.

----------


## 7bpm

> geosid-7bpm κανένα νεωτερο?


Ναι, δόκιμες μπόλικες και για τα 2 διαφορετικά Feeders στο link των 16 Km.

Λίγο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πήραμε από τα feeders που έφτιαξε ο Geosid με τα μονόπολα στις 90 μοίρες στο ίδιο επίπεδο.

Βέβαια το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε, εύκολα πλέον, να βρούμε καθαρή συχνότητα. Να σημειώσω ότι το link που είχαμε σε a έπαιζε εδώ και ένα χρόνο σε οριζόντια πόλωση, οπού και υπήρχαν αρκετές συχνότητες καθαρές. Τώρα που τα feeders χρειάζονται και οριζόντια αλλά και κάθετη για να βγει το n, τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά δύσκολα. 

Το άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι οι R52N θέλουν 3-4db παραπάνω για να παίξουν στο ίδιο level με τις CM9 που είχαμε πριν. Δηλαδή ακόμα και σε a να τις γυρίσεις, να βγάλεις το link μόνο με το ένα μονόπολο οριζόντια (όπως ήταν και πριν στην ίδια συχνότητα που ήμασταν), χρειάζεται να ανεβάσεις 3-4 db το Tx για να δεις το ίδιο Signal Strength. Στα 12 με 13 Tx παίζαμε με τις CM9 και βγάζαμε Signal Strength -69, στα 15 με 17 το Tx πρέπει να παίξουμε τώρα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και όταν το γυρίζουμε σε N. Στο 17 Tx πρέπει να είναι και από τις δυο πλευρές για να έχουμε -69 με -70 signal. (νομίζω πως οι drivers δεν είναι καλιμπραρισμένοι σωστά ακόμα ή το ROS v.4b3 θέλει ακόμα δουλειά σ’ αυτό το κομμάτι) 

Από άποψη ταχυτήτων, υστέρα από αρκετές δόκιμες στα settings, βγάζει μέχρι και 82Mbps και από τις δυο πλευρές. Αλλά δεν είναι σταθερό κατά την διάρκεια τις ημέρας. Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα έχουμε τις βραδινές ώρες και κάπως χειρότερα τις πρωινές…! Πέφτει δηλαδή στα 70-75Mbps.

Το setup είναι το έξης:

RB433AH και από τις δυο πλευρές.
R52Ν κάρτες
Feeders 90 μοιρών στο ίδιο επίπεδο
Πιάτα 100αρια και από τις δυο πλευρές
Καλώδια ιδίου μήκους και από τις δυο πλευρές (2m)
To ένα 433 είναι over-clocked στα 800MHz
To άλλο για κάποιο λόγο δεν δέχεται το over-clocking (Geosid, πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις αυτό, επικοινώνησε με το μαγαζί που πήρες το RB)
Data Rates: Configured και όλα τα Supported A/B/G Rates κλειστά
Advanced: Max Station Count= 2, Periodic Calibration= Disabled, HW. Retries= 15, Preamble Mode= Short
HT: HT AMPDU Priorities= 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 enabled, HT Guard Interval= any, HT Extension Channel= disabled, HT Tx Chains= 0 1 enabled, HT Rx Chains= 0 1 enabled
HT MCS: HT Supported MCS= MCS 0 & MCS 14 enabled
HT Basic MCS: MCS 0 enabled
Nstreme: Enable Nstreme, Enable Poling, Disable CSMA, Framer Policy= best fit, Framer Limit= 3900
Τα μονόπολα ίδια ζευγαρωμένα, δηλαδή το οριζόντιο του ενός με το οριζόντιο του απέναντι κοιτάνε την ίδια πλευρά και κουμπωμένα στην 0 ufl έξοδο της κάρτας και τα κάθετα στην 1 ufl.

Αυτό που πρότεινε παραπάνω ο Winner, να κλείσουμε το Connection Tracking στον Firewall, δεν έκανε καμία απολύτως διαφορά στα Routerboards… Είναι όμως πλέον απενεργοποιημένο και στις δυο πλευρές. 

Πάντως, από 30 με 32 Mbps που βγάζαμε πριν σε a τώρα έχει και λίγο παραπάνω από το διπλάσιο bandwidth το link.

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά διάλεξε άλλο λινκ για δοκιμές ... μπήκα τις προάλλες και όπως μπήκα βγήκα. Απλά κράτησα αυτό για ενθύμιο.

[attachment=0:2xszyovh]ELEOS.jpg[/attachment:2xszyovh]

Περίμενε για κανένα white space device. Θα παίζουν μεταξύ 790-862 MHz (TV channels 61-69). Μπορείς αν θες να συντονίσεις στο 62 και να περιμένεις  :: 
I am pullin ya leg of course  ::

----------


## ysam

Μάλλον έχεις συνδέσει την ΟΜΝΙ αντί για το feeder, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς..  ::  100cm πιάτο και πιάνεις όλα αυτά και μάλιστα με τόσο καλά σήματα σε μερικά από αυτά..

----------


## JB172

Το AS 14835 είναι το δικό του.  ::  

Στα υπόλοιπα.... δώσε και σώσε.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Εγώ φταίω που έχω ταράτσα με τέτοια θέα και πιάνω τους πάντες…? Ακόμα και τον εαυτό μου.  ::   ::  

Εννοείτε πως ήδη έχει μπει στα σκαριά άλλο link για δόκιμες. Αρκετά πιο κοντινό, που αυτή την στιγμή παίζει με Tx 1 σε a στα -65. Απλά άξιζε νομίζω το εγχείρημα για να δούμε τι γίνετε με το n σε τέτοιο link μέσα στην Αθήνα. Συμπέρασμα? Πρέπει δια ροπάλου να το αποφεύγουμε.

----------


## enaon

Έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο μάλλον.. Δεν μπορεί να έχεις το tx στο 17 σε κατοστάρι πιάτο σε link 17 χιλιομέτρων, να πιάνεις -70 και αντί να τα κάνεις όλα από την αρχή μέχρι να πιάσεις -70 με tx 1, να δοκιμάζεις στο ίδιο setup το n. Γενικά ρε παιδιά, δεν γίνετε να έχουμε tx πάνω από 5, δεν νοείτε δηλαδή, και αν το κάνουμε, τουλάχιστον μην το γράφουμε σαν να μην είχαμε επιλογή. Υπάρχει πάντα η επιλογή να το φτιάξουμε ή να το κλείσουμε.
Πραγματικά μοιάζει να έχεις συνδέσει omni και όχι πιάτο με feeder..

----------


## 7bpm

Έχεις δίκιο για τα Τx δεν αντιλέγω καθόλου. Απλά δόκιμες κάνουμε εδώ πέρα.

Το link με Geosid είναι για να σπάσει με κάποιον ενδιάμεσο αλλιώς φως δεν βλέπουμε.

Όσο για το Feeder τι να πω. H photo του traptora είναι με το Feeder του Nvak (εννοείτε ότι δεν παίζει Omni) Απλά έχει θέα το σπίτι, που να δεις τι πιάνω εάν κάνω scan από το AP μου.!

----------


## enaon

Και εγώ έχω θέα, αλλά μην την χρεώνεις για τα νούμερα που έχεις. Όταν έχεις ξεφύγει τόσο από τα θεωρητικά, δεν υπάρχει θέμα, κάπου έχει γίνει λάθος και πρέπει να βρεθεί. Δεν γίνετε να το λύνεις ανεβάζοντας tx. Μετά είναι τρελό να συζητάς για θόρυβο και κανάλια που δεν υπάρχουν. Πώς να υπάρξουν αν ανεβάζεις εσύ γιατί το pigtail το μάγκωσε η πόρτα, ανεβάζει και ο γείτονας γιατί ανέβασες εσύ και δεν δουλεύει τίποτα, και πάει λέγοντας..

Δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε, κακώς τσίμπησα το ξέρω, αλλά δεν είσαι ένας απλός 7bpm τώρα, είσαι ο 7bpm με την βούλα του awmn, πρέπει να προσέχεις περισσότερο για το καλό όλων μας.

----------


## spirosco

> Εγώ φταίω που έχω ταράτσα με τέτοια θέα και πιάνω τους πάντες…? Ακόμα και τον εαυτό μου.


Αυτο δεν ειναι ευλογια αλλα καταρα αν το καλοσκεφτεις τελικα. Αν δεν προτιμησεις τελικα την λυση του Ιωσηφ στους 790-862 MHz τοτε δοκιμασε prime focus 2 μετρων, κατι θα καταφερεις με τους στενοτερους λοβους  ::

----------


## JB172

> Εγώ φταίω που έχω ταράτσα με τέτοια θέα και πιάνω τους πάντες…? Ακόμα και τον εαυτό μου.


Δώσε στην δημοσιότητα και ένα Snooper  ::

----------


## acoul

ποιος είπε ότι ΔΕΝ είμαστε πειραματικό δίκτυο; ευτυχώς που τα feeders δεν κάνουν εκρήξεις !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> ποιος είπε ότι ΔΕΝ είμαστε πειραματικό δίκτυο; ευτυχώς που τα feeders δεν κάνουν εκρήξεις !!


Αχ Αχ όλο σε συζητήσεις που εχεις λερωμένη την φωλιά σου μπλεκεις... Το θέμα είναι πάνω στον πειραματισμό σου (προσωπικά μιλάω) να μην μας παίρνουν τα σκάγια και τα Mwatt όμως. Αυτό ξέρεις δεν λέγετε πειραματισμός.... Έχεις γεμίσει την Αθήνα acoulies. Ο ένας μαζεύει και ο άλλος χαλάει ένα πράμα.

----------


## 7bpm

Δεν είπα ότι είναι ευχή η θέα, κατάρα είναι τελικά το έχω διαπιστώσει προ πολλού. Όσο τα περί κατασκευών – εγκαταστάσεων είναι όλα προσεγμένα, πάντα καινούργια υλικά και τα pigtails δεν τα μάγκωσε η πόρτα. Η ταράτσα μου είναι πάντα ανοιχτή σε όποιον θέλει να έρθει να βοηθήσει, να συμβουλέψει αλλά και να πειραματιστεί με ότι τραβά η ψυχή του. Όσοι ήρθαν από εδώ μόνο καλά λόγια έχουν πει για την εγκατάσταση, εκτός από τον 8απλο που πείρα όταν πρωτάρχισα (φυσικά το έχω μετανιώσει) και έχω μέσα στο Hagerόκουτο του main router.

Το RB που παίζουμε είναι σε ξεχωριστό κουτί πάνω στον ιστό και το link απλά το δοκιμάσαμε για να πειραματιστούμε. Δεν είναι active και ούτε πρόκειται να ξαναγίνει εάν δεν βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο προς εκείνη την πλευρά. 

Enaon, Spirosco και Nettraptor και όποιος άλλος θα ήθελε σας παρακαλώ να έρθετε όμως μια βόλτα από εδώ (καφές, φαγητό, ποτά και ότι άλλο τραβήξει η ψυχή σας κερασμένα από μένα) για να παίξουμε, όποτε εσείς ευκαιρείτε. Ευκαιρία θα είναι Enaon να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά. Ένα χρόνο ασχολούμαι με το άθλημα και σίγουρα υπάρχουν αρκετά πράγματα που μπορώ ακόμα να βελτιώσω. Αυτό είναι και το πνεύμα άλλωστε να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλο όσο περισσότερο γίνετε, για να έχουμε και την βούλα του AWMN σωστά κολλημένη πάνω μας.

@JB172: Το Snooper που ζήτησες:
[attachment=0:3vv0qtx7]Snooper-rb1.wlan1.jpg[/attachment:3vv0qtx7]

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά ρε μην κλαις... Σκάσε σι πάρου  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> Καλά ρε μην κλαις... Σκάσε σι πάρου


thank you...  ::

----------


## JB172

> @JB172: Το Snooper που ζήτησες:
> [attachment=0:5ij30tql]Snooper-rb1.wlan1.jpg[/attachment:5ij30tql]


Οποτε μπορέσεις τράβα και ένα σε turbo-A με cm9 και στις 2 πολώσεις. Προβλέπω να μην υπάρχει τίποτα ελεύθερο.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μη σε turbo NO!!!! θα πιασει τα δικα μου τοτε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> και όποιος άλλος θα ήθελε σας παρακαλώ να έρθετε όμως μια βόλτα από εδώ


Αν βρεις feeders που ΔΕΝ έχουν τα δύο μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο θα σ' επισκευθώ.

Στείλε μου pm.

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο μάλλον.. Δεν μπορεί να έχεις το tx στο 17 σε κατοστάρι πιάτο σε link 17 χιλιομέτρων, να πιάνεις -70 και αντί να τα κάνεις όλα από την αρχή μέχρι να πιάσεις -70 με tx 1, να δοκιμάζεις στο ίδιο setup το n. Γενικά ρε παιδιά, δεν γίνετε να έχουμε tx πάνω από 5, δεν νοείτε δηλαδή, και αν το κάνουμε, τουλάχιστον μην το γράφουμε σαν να μην είχαμε επιλογή. Υπάρχει πάντα η επιλογή να το φτιάξουμε ή να το κλείσουμε.
> Πραγματικά μοιάζει να έχεις συνδέσει omni και όχι πιάτο με feeder..


Όντος θέλει ψάξιμο. 

Free space loss 16km = 131dB + 4dB σε καλώδια (2 dB από κάθε πλευρά) φθάσαμε τα μείον 135dB

Αν εκπέμπει στα +15dBm και η απέναντι πλευρά λαμβάνει -70dBm τότε 15 +2*G -135=-70 -> G=25

Ότι και να είναι, κατοστάρι πιάτο έπρεπε να έχει G>=30dB

Άρα κάπου "λείπουν" καμιά 10αριά dB

----------


## 7bpm

> Οποτε μπορέσεις τράβα και ένα σε turbo-A με cm9 και στις 2 πολώσεις. Προβλέπω να μην υπάρχει τίποτα ελεύθερο.


Τα δυο παρακάτω είναι σε a στους 5GHz με κλασικό feeder Nvak, οριζόντια & καθετη πόλωση και κάρτα CM9 (ίδιο πιάτο, άλλο καλώδιο & pigtail συνδεδεμένα όμως στον Main Router):

[attachment=3:8ofo6824]Snooper - MainRouter - wlan1 Geosid - H @ 5GHz.jpg[/attachment:8ofo6824]
[attachment=2:8ofo6824]Snooper - MainRouter - wlan1 Geosid - V @ 5GHz.jpg[/attachment:8ofo6824]


Και στους 5GHz-turbo (μετά από παράκληση του JB172):

[attachment=1:8ofo6824]Snooper - MainRouter - wlan1 Geosid - H @ 5GHz-turbo.jpg[/attachment:8ofo6824]
[attachment=0:8ofo6824]Snooper - MainRouter - wlan1 Geosid - V @ 5GHz-turbo.jpg[/attachment:8ofo6824]

Spirosco την γλίτωσες, δε σ’ ακούω…  ::

----------


## JB172

Ε, οκ, δεν είναι πολύ τραγικά τα πράγματα.  ::

----------


## nvak

Πάρτε και μερικές φώτο απο τα πρωτότυπα. 
Άντε να αποφασίσουμε πώς θα τα τρυπήσουμε, να ετοιμάσω την σχετική καλίμπρα.  ::

----------


## grigoris

διαβαζουμε-διαβαζουμε, αλλα μια εικονα=χιλιες λεξεις!
αντε να βγει κανενα συμπερασμα..

----------


## nikolas_350

> Όντος θέλει ψάξιμο. 
> 
> Free space loss 16km = 131dB + 4dB σε καλώδια (2 dB από κάθε πλευρά) φθάσαμε τα μείον 135dB
> 
> Αν εκπέμπει στα +15dBm και η απέναντι πλευρά λαμβάνει -70dBm τότε 15 +2*G -135=-70 -> G=25
> 
> Ότι και να είναι, κατοστάρι πιάτο έπρεπε να έχει G>=30dB
> 
> Άρα κάπου "λείπουν" καμιά 10αριά dB


Σύμφωνα με αυτό viewtopic.php?p=551897#p551897 η cm9 στο Tx 15 εκπέμπει 7,88 dbm και στο Tx 17 εκπέμπει 9,72 dbm

Αθώος κατά 7 db



Να εκτελεστεί η ποινή του για τα υπόλοιπα 3db  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Σχετικά με το rate control, τελικά ο αλγόριθμος της Atheros (που υποθέτω αυτόν χρησιμοποιούν στο Mikrotik) βασίζεται στο Packet Error Rate και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι multirate (δηλαδή δεν στέλνει ταυτόχρονα πακέτα σε διαφορετικά rates για να κρατάει στατιστικά κλπ όπως ο samplerate και ο minstrel). Κοινώς παίζει να είναι αρκετά unstable οπότε δεν χάνετε πολλά αν καρφώσετε το rate στις κάρτες σας, ένας εύκολος τρόπος είναι να κλειδώσετε 2 rates κάτω από το rate στο οποίο έχετε μεγάλο packet loss (disconects κλπ), δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τα rate codes στο n για να σας πω ποια rates είναι σταθερότερα απ' τη φύση τους (πχ. στο a/g τα rates με rate code 3/4 έχουν διαφορετικό per συνήθως γι' αυτό σπάνια θα δείτε link να κλειδώνει στα 9 ή στα 12 πχ., συνήθως πάει στα 6 και τα 1 ::  αλλά θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## ysam

Λοιπόν... scrap everything και πάμε πάλι. Final results όμως αυτή τη φορά. 

Τελικές δοκιμές, τα 90άρια σαφέστατα δείχνουν πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στο λινκ. Δεν ξέρω τι λένε οι θεωρίες αλλά αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι ότι τα δύο planes είναι ανεξάρτητα. Μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν επηρεασμοί (προφανώς εκπέμπουν ταυτόχρονα και λαμβάνουν ταυτόχρονα), αλλά όταν τα δύο planes τείνουν προς παραλληλισμό τότε τα αποτελέσματα είναι να μην δουλεύει τίποτα. Στις 90 φυσικά δεν έχουμε τέτοιο θέμα. ΔΕΝ έχει σημασία όμως τελικά αν είναι το 0 chain στο ίδιο plane με το απέναντι 0. Από ότι φάνηκε υπάρχει μηχανισμός που το καταλαβαίνει ο δέκτης η πιο σωστά δεν τον νοιάζει μάλλον από ποιο chain λαμβάνει. Βολεύει αυτό αρκεί να είναι πολύ καλά ευθυγραμμισμένο το link από πλευράς πιάτου και φυσικά και από πλευράς feeder και τα μονόπολα να είναι όντως στις 90 μοίρες και από τις δύο πλευρές και όχι πχ το ένα να είναι στις 90 και το άλλο στις 80. Θεμελιώδες κανόνας όπως είπε και ο Νίκος (Mauve).

Επίσης έγιναν δοκιμές με όλους τους συνδυασμούς. 

Άρα συνοψίζοντας έχουμε και λέμε.. 

1> Max performance με nstreme (χωρίς csma) είτε με ένα είτε με δύο κανάλια. 
2> Periodic Calibration. OFF = καμία αποσύνδεση ΟΝ = Αποσυνδέσεις όχι πολλές αλλά υπάρχουν, αλλά όσο είναι επάνω το λινκ φαίνεται ότι είναι καλύτερο και ακόμα πιο σταθερό το flow.
3> Ταχύτητες..

α> Δύο κανάλια, δύο chains, nstreme = Receive Sustain 164Mbps, Send Sustain 165Mbps, Both Sustain 100Mbps. (full duplex Ethernet LOL) [mcs 0,15]
b> Δύο κανάλια, ένα chain, nstreme = Receive Sustain 100Mbps, Send Sustain 100Mbps, Both Sustain 55Mbps. [mcs 0,15]
c> Ένα κανάλι, δύο chains, nstreme = Receive Sustain 90Mbps, Send Sustain 90Mbps, Both Sustain 50Mbps. [mcs 0,6]
d> Ένα κανάλι, ένα chain, nstreme = Receive Sustain 48Mbps, Send Sustain 48Mbps, Both Sustain 25Mbps. [mcs 0,6]

Δεν βάζω τα αποτελέσματα χωρίς nstreme γιατί είναι πολύ απογοητευτικά και γενικός δεν υπάρχει κάποια σταθερότητα ώστε να μπορέσουμε να μετρήσουμε. Μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένουμε να γίνει καλύτερος ο driver, έτσι όπως είναι, είναι πολύ χάλια..

Είμαι σίγουρος πλέον ότι αν το πιάτο είναι στρογγυλό θα έχουμε και ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Χάνουμε, η κερδίζουμε (όπως το δει κανείς) σήμα στο κάθετο η στο οριζόντιο όταν είναι oval το πιάτο. 

Επίσης το 0 είναι όπως έχουμε πει η μία ufl και το 1 η άλλη. Σε όποια ufl έχουμε βάλει pigtail αυτή θα διαλέξουμε σαν chain. 0,1 η 2 αν η κάρτα μας έχει 3 ufl. (mimo3x3) Αυτά όταν θέλουμε να δουλέψουμε με ένα chain.

Για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι το λινκ δεν θα γυρίσει σε α βάζουμε n-only και κάνουμε uncheck όλα τα a/b/g rates στο data rates tab.

Από εμένα οι δοκιμές έλαβαν τέλος σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το wireless και πάμε τώρα σε δοκιμές για να δούμε πια boards αντέχουν και πόσο. 

Πότε είπαμε ξεκινάει η παραγωγή Νίκο?

----------


## Danimoth

Πιστεύω ότι καλύτερα να επιλεγεί ένας τύπος feeder(όσον αφορά τη γωνία, πχ 90 μοίρες) γιατί προβλέπω κατάσταση με κομβούχους που θα έχουν διαφορετικής γωνίας feeder και θα βγάζουν λινκ παρόλα αυτά. 

Also, τα embedded δε βλέπω να την παλεύουν με τόσα Mbit  ::  , οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσουμε το connection tracking και ό,τι πακέτο δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## ysam

χίλιες λέξεις..

----------


## ysam

> Πιστεύω ότι καλύτερα να επιλεγεί ένας τύπος feeder(όσον αφορά τη γωνία, πχ 90 μοίρες) γιατί προβλέπω κατάσταση με κομβούχους που θα έχουν διαφορετικής γωνίας feeder και θα βγάζουν λινκ παρόλα αυτά. 
> 
> Also, τα embedded δε βλέπω να την παλεύουν με τόσα Mbit  , οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσουμε το connection tracking και ό,τι πακέτο δεν χρειάζεται.


Αν δεν το παρακάνουμε (βλέπε διπλό κανάλι) μάλλον κάποια boards θα αντέξουν 2 λίνκς. Θα δείξει..

----------


## spirosco

Παντως μπραβο βρε παιδια, νομιζω πως ειχαμε αρκετο καιρο να δουμε τετοιο hardware review.

Παμε τωρα σιγα-σιγα και στο γειτονικο thread να δουμε και πρακτικα τι ρυθμους διαμεταγωγης σηκωνουν τα καβουρδιστηρια μας  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάρτε και μερικές φώτο απο τα πρωτότυπα. 
> Άντε να αποφασίσουμε πώς θα τα τρυπήσουμε, να ετοιμάσω την σχετική καλίμπρα.


Μιας και έφτιαξες Νίκο τόσες πολλές version δεν φτιάχνεις άλλο ένα "κατοπτρικό" ζευγάρι.

Τι εννοώ;

Αν πάρεις δύο ίδια feeders και τα βάλεις το ένα απέναντι στο άλλο ταιριάζοντας το ένα μονόπολο τα άλλα δύο θα έχουν περιστραφεί κατά 180 μοίρες.

Για να ταιριάξουν και τα δεύτερα πρέπει να κατασκευάσεις δύο κατοπτρικά (όπως τα παπούτσια, ένα δεξί και ένα αριστερό)

Η διαίσθησή μου λέει ότι αυτός ο συνδυασμός δεν θα είναι καλύτερος από αυτά που έχεις φτιάξει γιατί τα τελευταία εισάγουν μία διαφορά φάσης που την αξιοποιεί το n.

Αλλά ποτέ κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος.

Όπως είπαμε "ένα πείραμα αξίζει όσο οι γνώμες 10 ειδικών"

----------


## MAuVE

> Είμαι σίγουρος πλέον ότι αν το πιάτο είναι στρογγυλό θα έχουμε και ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Χάνουμε, η κερδίζουμε (όπως το δει κανείς) σήμα στο κάθετο η στο οριζόντιο όταν είναι oval το πιάτο.


Χρόνια τα ζαχαρώνουμε τα prime focus αλλά... τίποτα.

Σε δοκιμές που είχα κάνει παλαιότερα ένα 60αρι prime focus με feeder χωρίς χοάνη ήταν κατά κάτι ελάχιστο (στα όρια της ακρίβειας μέτρησης) με ένα offset 80αρι.

Τέλος και εγώ πιστεύω ότι η συμμετρία των δύο πολώσεων του prime focus θα μας ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη, γιατί ναι μεν επιζητούμε την διαφορική καθυστέρηση ανάμεσα στις δύο πολώσεις, αλλά να την δημιουργούμε και να την ελέγχουμε εμείς με τα feeders που, λόγω μηχανουργικής κατασκευής, έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη επαναλληψιμότητα από το κάθε offset πιάτο που βάζει όση θέλει και όποτε θέλει.

----------


## Neuro

> Μιας και έφτιαξες Νίκο τόσες πολλές version δεν φτιάχνεις άλλο ένα "κατοπτρικό" ζευγάρι.
> 
> Τι εννοώ;
> 
> Αν πάρεις δύο ίδια feeders και τα βάλεις το ένα απέναντι στο άλλο ταιριάζοντας το ένα μονόπολο τα άλλα δύο θα έχουν περιστραφεί κατά 180 μοίρες.
> 
> Για να ταιριάξουν και τα δεύτερα πρέπει να κατασκευάσεις δύο κατοπτρικά (όπως τα παπούτσια, ένα δεξί και ένα αριστερό)
> 
> Η διαίσθησή μου λέει ότι αυτός ο συνδυασμός δεν θα είναι καλύτερος από αυτά που έχεις φτιάξει γιατί τα τελευταία εισάγουν μία διαφορά φάσης που την αξιοποιεί το n.
> ...


Εάν υπήρχε θέμα με τον προσανατολισμό του μονόπολου, αυτό δε θα ήταν εμφανές σε ζεύξεις που από τη μία μεριά το πιάτο είναι βαλμένο με τον κλασικό τρόπο και από την άλλη μεριά ανάποδα; Καθώς και σε ζεύξεις με οριζόντια πόλωση καθώς δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ αν θα ακολουθηθεί αριστερόστροφη η δεξιόστροφη περιστροφή;

----------


## papashark

> Είμαι σίγουρος πλέον ότι αν το πιάτο είναι στρογγυλό θα έχουμε και ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Χάνουμε, η κερδίζουμε (όπως το δει κανείς) σήμα στο κάθετο η στο οριζόντιο όταν είναι oval το πιάτο.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να θεωρητικολογήσω και να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.

Οπως ακριβώς το είπες. 

"Οπως το δει κανείς" !

Και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το feeder βλέπει το πιάτο πάντα ως στρογγυλό και όχι ως οβάλ  :: 

Και επί του πρακτέου, (τώρα μου ήρθε αυτό και έκανα edit), τα πιάτα μας είναι για δορυφορική χρήση, όπου παίζουν και με τις δύο πολώσεις ανάλογα το transpoder, και έχοντας την ίδια απόδωση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εάν υπήρχε θέμα με τον προσανατολισμό του μονόπολου, αυτό δε θα ήταν εμφανές σε ζεύξεις που από τη μία μεριά το πιάτο είναι βαλμένο με τον κλασικό τρόπο και από την άλλη μεριά ανάποδα; Καθώς και σε ζεύξεις με οριζόντια πόλωση καθώς δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ αν θα ακολουθηθεί αριστερόστροφη η δεξιόστροφη περιστροφή;


Σκέψου Neuro think,

Σε μία ζεύξη μίας πόλωσης (οποιαδήποτε και αν είναι αυτή) τι διαφορά μπορεί να προκαλέσει μία διαφορά φάσης 180 μοιρών (μισό μήκος κύματος είναι το καημένο)

Στο n όμως μας ενδιαφέρει τα δύο spatial streams να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ασυσχέτιστα (uncorrelated) για να μεταφέρουν πληροφορία η οποία θα αξιοποιηθεί στον δέκτη.

Προσπάθησε να λύσεις το σύστημα:
x + y = 1
2x + 2y = 2
και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.

----------


## sv1bds

Ας καταθέσω και γω τους προβληματισμούς μου πάνω στη βελτιστοποίηση του Ν.
Καταρχάς αυτο που έχουμε με τις κάρτες αυτές είναι 2 Rx/Tx streams.
Αυτα φτάνουν στο αντίθετο άκρο ένα ποσοστο το ένα και ένα ποσοστο το άλλο στο κάθε απένατι άκρο.
Σύμφωνα με paper όσο πιο ανεξάρτητα είναι τα 2 λαμβανόμενα τοσο καλύτερο bw πετυχαίνουμε.
Εξείρεση αποτελεί οταν έχουμε πολυ χαμηλό σήμα.
Αυτο που μπορούμε να εκμεταλευτούμε για να περάσουμε 2 ανεξάρτητα streams είναι η απομόνωση που
έχει η κάθετη και ο οριζόντια πόλωση μεταξύ τους. Εναλλακτικα η δεξιόστροφη και η αριστερόστροφη κυκλική πόλωση.
Συγκεκριμένα αν πολώσουμε μια κεραία π.χ. κάθετα και βάλουμε μια άλλη οριζόντια θα έχουμε 20 dB πτώση.
Αρα για να πετύχουμε 2 κατα το δυνατόν ανεξάρτητα streams βάζουμε μια κεραία που λαμβάνει κάθετα και μια οριζόντια
και το ίδιο απο την άλλη μεριά. Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος συνδιασμός ΔΕΝ έχει την βέλτιστη απομόνωση.
Μια κεραία όμως με 2 πολώσεις έχει μια σύζευξη από τη μια πόλωση στην άλλη.
Δηλαδή αν εκπεμπέψουμε απο τη μια θα λάβουμε το σήμα απο την άλλη κάποια dB πιο κάτω.
Εμεις όμως εδω κάνουμε ταυτόχρονα λήψεις και εκπομπές.
Αρα αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι πόσο καλά απομονώνει και αν χρειάζεται τόσο.
Σημειωτέον οτι οταν διαδίδεται ένα κύμε μπορεί να υποστεί στροφή της πόλωσης οπότε λαμβάνοντας με μια κλίση
να λάβουμε καλύτερο σήμα αλλα αυτή δεν είναι η γενική περίπτωση.
Αρα αυτο που προτείνω είναι 2 πολώσεις κάθετα και οριζόντια.
(αλλες μοίρες θα είχε ίσως νόημα αν είχαμε 3 stream ....με 3 * 120 μοίρες για τα 3 stream )
Απο τις κεραίες που έχουν ήδη κατασκευαστεί για πειραματικές δοκιμές προτείνω 2.
1) Αυτη με τα 2 μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο.
2) Αυτή με το μονόπολο και τον τεχνητο πάτο στο ένα επίπεδο και το άλλο μονόπολο σε ίση απόσταση απο τον κυρίως πάτο.
Ολες με 90 μοίρες πάντα διαφορά.
Τωρα μερικές 'ερωτήσεις'...
- Εχει σημασία το αν θα βάλω με την ίδια αντιστοιχία τις πολώσεις ?
Εφόσον το προτόκολο μπορεί να λειτουργει με οποιαδήποτε διάδοση (ας μην ξαχνάμε οτι έχει σχεδιαστεί για multipath σε εσωτερικό χώρο) δεν έχει σημασία πως θα βάλουμε ποια άκρη της κάρτας σε ποιά πόλωση.

- Εχει σημασία αν πρέπει να βάλω τα μονόπολα πάνω ή κατω και δεξιά ή αριστερά ?
Η πόλωση παραμένει η ίδια αλλάζει η φάση , αλλά αφού το προτόκολλο έχει σχεδιαστει για multipath δηλαδή να δουληεύει με διαφορά χρόνου ή και φάσης δεν θα το πειράζει.

- Ποια είναι καλύτερη κεραία η 1 ή 2 ?
Καλύτερη είναι σίγουρα η 2 , το ερώτημα είναι χρειαζόμαστε μια καλύτερη απομόνωση που προσφέρει η 2 ή όχι.

Αυτο που θεωρώ σημαντικό να επισημάνω είναι το κίνδυνο να βγάλουμε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα κάνοντας γενικεύσεις
ή απλοποιήσεις που θα είναι πολυ δύσκολο να ανατραπούν αργότερα.
(κλασικό παράδειγμα ο μύθος που κυκλοφορεί οτι για να μην έχεις στάσιμα πρέπει να έχεις συγκεκριμένο μήκος καθόδου)

Απο μετρήσεις που έκανα αλλά και επιβεβαίωσα σε όργανο με την κεραία 2 πέτυχα 35 dB απομόνωση μεταξύ των 2 πολώσεων.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## MAuVE

> Η πόλωση παραμένει η ίδια αλλάζει η φάση , αλλά αφού το προτόκολλο έχει σχεδιαστει για multipath δηλαδή να δουληεύει με διαφορά χρόνου ή και φάσης δεν θα το πειράζει.


Οχι μόνο δεν το πειράζει αλλά το βοηθάει. 

Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά φάσης.

Γιατί το σύστημα που πρέπει να επιλυθεί έχει μιγαδικούς συντελεστές.

Και πλέον ακόμη και τα παιδιά του Λυκείου γνωρίζουν ότι για να λυθεί σύστημα μιγαδικών το χωρίζουμε στα δύο.

Οι πραγματικοί με τους πραγματικούς και οι φανταστικοί με τους φανταστικούς.

Η διαφορά στην στάθμη δίνει την λύση στο πραγματικό υποσύστημα.

Η διαφορά στην φάση δίδει την λύση στο φανταστικό υποσύστημα.

Και τα δύο χρειάζονται. Δεν την βγάζεις καθαρή μόνο με το ένα.

Μου έκανε από την αρχή μεγάλη εντύπωση το ότι δουλεύουν τα feeders που έχουν τα δύο μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο.

Σε πρώτη επιπόλαια ματιά δεν δείχνουν να έχουν διαφορική φάση.

Πιο προσεκτικά αν το κοιτάξεις υπάρχουν 3 παράγοντες που τ' αλλαζουν άρδην.

α) Δεν δοκιμάσανε κατοπτρικά feeders (να δούμε αν θα φτιάξει ο nvak για να επιβεβαιωθούν τα γραφόμενά μου).
Αυτά που δοκιμάσανε, όταν ευθυγραμμίσεις πάνω-κατω την μία πόλωση αναστρέφουν το δεξιά-αριστερά της άλλης. Αρα διαφορική φάση υπάρχει.
Αν θέλεις να δεις κατα πόσο δύο παπούτσια είναι το ίδιο νούμερο, παίρνεις ένα δεξί και ένα αριστερό και τα βάζεις σόλα με σόλα.
Δύο δεξιά ή δύο αριστερά δεν βοηθάνε.

β) Εσύ Γιώργο (sv1bds) σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει εγγύς πεδίο (near field) κεραίας. Ισχύει η αρχή της επαλληλίας στο εγγύς πεδίο;
Από τα σπουδαστικά μου χρόνια θυμάμαι ότι όχι. Μόνο στο μακρυνό πεδίο (far field). Το τι σημαίνει αυτό στην προσπάθεια επίλυσης ενός γραμμικού συστήματος δεν το έχω ακόμη ξεκαθαρίσει στο μυαλό μου. Έχω απλά κρατήσει την επιφύλαξη του "εν γνωρίζω, ότι ουδέν γνωρίζω". 

γ) Τα offset πιάτα που χρησιμοποιούνται στις δοκιμές σε συνδυασμό με το ότι τα κυκλικά feeders δεν παρουσιάζουν διάγραμμα συμμετρικό εκ περιστροφής συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά στις δύο πολώσεις. Εκεί μπορεί να εμφιλοχωρήσει διαφορική φάση που να μην γίνεται αντιληπτή με το πρώτο.
"Τραβηγμένο" παράδειγμα για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.
Έστω ότι το feeder έχει σαν διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας ένα πολύ επίμηκες ελλειψοειδές (φαντασθείτε κάτι που πλησιάζει μία σχισμή).
Επί πλέον έχει τοποθετηθεί λίγο off-focus και η παραβολική επιφάνεια δεν είναι και τέλεια σε βαθμό χιλιοστό του χιλιοστού.
Σε πια πόλωση (οριζόντια ή κάθετη) είναι αναμενόμενη μεγαλύτερη διασπορά(dispersion) της φάσης.
Αναμένω αιτιολογημένες απαντήσεις.

----------


## sv1bds

Τα δύο μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο πρέπει να είναι συμφασικα.
Σε διαφορετικό επίπεδο (τύπου 2) είναι σε διαφορα φάσης 90 μοίρες.
Αυτο εκμεταλευόμαστε για να έχουμε μέγιστη απομόνωση μεταξύ των δύο.
Αν βάλουμε και απο τις δυο μεριες τυπου 1 ή τυπου 2 τότε έχουμε συμφασικά ή με 180 μοιρες ανάλογα με τη φορα των
μονοπόλων.
Μιλάμε για τη διαφορα φάσης στον αέρα.
Απο τη στιγμή που έχουμε ίδιες κεραίες τοτε είναι ή συμφασικά ή με 180 μοίρες μεταξύ τους στη λήψη πια.
Το θέμα είναι αν μας ενοχλεί , μας βολεύει ή είναι αδιάφορο να έχουν διαφορα 180 μοίρες αφου έχει σχεδιαστει για να δουλεύει
οχι μόνο με διαφορά φάσης αλλά και με διαφορα χρόνου λόγω multipath.

Οσο για τη σύζευξη υπάρχει και είναι περίπου 35 dB στην τύπου 2 και πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο στην τύπου 1.
Δηλαδή αν εκπέμπσεις στο ένα μονόπολο θα το λάβεις 35 dB πιο κάτω στο άλλο στην τύπου 2.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## nvak

> ...Αρα αυτο που προτείνω είναι 2 πολώσεις κάθετα και οριζόντια.
> (αλλες μοίρες θα είχε ίσως νόημα αν είχαμε 3 stream ....με 3 * 120 μοίρες για τα 3 stream )
> Απο τις κεραίες που έχουν ήδη κατασκευαστεί για πειραματικές δοκιμές προτείνω 2.
> 1) Αυτη με τα 2 μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο.
> 2) Αυτή με το μονόπολο και τον τεχνητο πάτο στο ένα επίπεδο και το άλλο μονόπολο σε ίση απόσταση απο τον κυρίως πάτο.
> Ολες με 90 μοίρες πάντα διαφορά....
> 
> - Ποια είναι καλύτερη κεραία η 1 ή 2 ?
> Καλύτερη είναι σίγουρα η 2 , το ερώτημα είναι χρειαζόμαστε μια καλύτερη απομόνωση που προσφέρει η 2 ή όχι....
> ...


Επειδή είμαι απο αυτούς που προτιμούν κάτι δοκιμασμένο, την ίδια άποψη έχω και εγώ. 
Σαν την 2 φτιάχνονται όλα τα δορυφορικά LNB. Αυτοί κάτι πρέπει να ξέρουν  ::  
Δυστυχώς ο Σωτήρης δεν έκανε συγκριτικές δοκιμές ανάμεσα στίς 90αρες με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο και στίς 90αρες με τα μονόπολα σε διαφορετικό επίπεδο. Είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την θέση του πιάτου και δεν του χωρούσε το μεγάλο feeder.

Εγώ έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές απο την μία μόνο μεριά και στα δύο λινκ (bliz & wolfpack) αλλά δεν παρατήρησα καμία διαφορά.

Τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο είναι πιό πρακτικά γιατί :
- επιτρέπουν πιό κοντό feeder και έτσι δεν ταλαιπωρείται η βάση του όταν κρεμάμε δύο καλώδια.
- έχει λιγότερη δουλειά η μετατροπή (το άλλο θέλει δύο τρύπες ακόμη για τον βραχυκυκλωτήρα.
- συντηρείται καλύτερα το feeder. Ξεβιδώνοντας τους Νtype καθαρίζεις εύκολα το εσωτερικό με μία στρογγυλή συρματόβουρτσα στο τρυπάνι, ενώ με τον βραχυκυκλωτήρα δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις.

Αν θέλει κάποιος να δοκιμάσει, να μετρήσει με όργανα ή να υπολογίσει θεωρητικά διαφορές, ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω.
Αν χρειάζεται πραγματικά ο βραχυκυκλωτήρας να τον βάλλουμε. Το μήκος των κλασσικών feeder το επιτρέπει.

Μία δοκιμή που δεν κάναμε είναι με τρία μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο στίς 120 μοίρες. Έχουμε κάρτες με τρείς κεραίες και τις δουλεύει το Μικροτίκ. Όταν το πρότεινα κάποιοι αγρίεψαν. Θεώρησαν τα τρία καλώδια υπερβολή  ::  




> ... Δεν δοκιμάσανε κατοπτρικά feeders ...


Τα 90αρια είναι κατοπτρικά εκ κατασκευής. Εξαρτάται απλά απο το πώς θα τα τοποθετήσεις.

Όσον αφορά τα prime focus, το είχα ψάξει παλιότερα και ήμουν σε φάση να παραγγείλω στον μασγαλά. 
Υπήρχε και καλούπι απο το Στέλιο.
Εκ' κατασκευής το prime focus είναι ευκολότερο και ως εκ τούτου πιό κοντά στο θεωρητικό μοντέλο του.
To θέμα είναι ότι κάνει μπάμ απο μακρυά και δύσκολα θα το βάλλουμε.

Και για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε δεν ψάχνουμε το μισό db. Υπάρχουν πολλά απο αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε και μας προβληματίζουν που είναι κάτω του μισου db.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
>  ... Δεν δοκιμάσανε κατοπτρικά feeders ...
> 
> 
> Τα 90αρια είναι κατοπτρικά εκ κατασκευής. Εξαρτάται απλά απο το πώς θα τα τοποθετήσεις.


Νίκο, 
feeder διαθέτεις, βάλε δύο, το ένα απέναντι στο άλλο, (χοάνη με χοάνη) με τα δύο ζευγάρια των Ν-type παράλληλα και από την ***ΙΔΙΑ*** πλευρά.

Αν το καταφέρεις, βγάλε μία φωτογραφία να το δούμε και εμείς.

Πιο εύκολα όμως θα τετραγωνίσεις τον κύκλο, παρά το προηγούμενο.

----------


## Neuro

Αυτό βοηθάει;
[attachment=0:ghaml8ew]feeders.jpg[/attachment:ghaml8ew]

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτό βοηθάει;


Πολύ. Δείχνει ακριβώς αυτό που λέω.

Εβαλες τα κατακόρυφα μονόπολα παράλληλα και με την τροφοδοσία (N-type connector) από κάτω (στο πάνω ζευγάρι) και σου βγήκαν τα οριζόντια μονόπολα, παράλληλα μεν, αλλά έχοντας την τροφοδοσία το ένα από την αριστερή πλευρά και το άλλο από την δεξιά.

----------


## Neuro

> Πολύ. Δείχνει ακριβώς αυτό που λέω.
> 
> Εβαλες τα κατακόρυφα μονόπολα παράλληλα και με την τροφοδοσία (N-type connector) από κάτω (στο πάνω ζευγάρι) και σου βγήκαν τα οριζόντια μονόπολα, παράλληλα μεν, αλλά έχοντας την τροφοδοσία το ένα από την αριστερή πλευρά και το άλλο από την δεξιά.


Ξεκινώντας από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά και από πάνω προς τα κάτω στην φωτογραφία, αριθμώ τα feeders 1,2,3,4 και θεωρώ ότι τα βλέπω πάντα από τη μεριά της χοάνης. Στη πράξη είναι το ίδιο feeder περιστραμμένο κατά 90 μοίρες κάθε φορά. Αν πάρουμε τα 1 και 2 (ισχύει και για τα 3 , 4) με τις χοάνες τους να αντικρίζουν η μία την άλλη, τα μονόπολα θα είναι παράλληλα και από την ίδια πλευρά. Είναι δηλαδή ο αντικατοπτρισμός του feeder (σα να κοιτάς το feeders σου στο καθρέπτη). Αν δε θες αυτό, τότε κατοπτρικά feeders δεν είναι ο δόκιμος όρος.

---edit---

Θεωρώ ότι τα μονόπολα είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο (ίδια απόσταση από την άκρη της χοάνης), γιατί διαφορετικά η περιστροφή του feeder θα αλλάξει το επίπεδο των μονόπολων.

----------


## MAuVE

Δες το όπως το βλέπω εγώ.

Το επάνω δεξιά είναι, ας δεχθούμε, ένα feeder που το βλέπουμε από μπροστά (από την όψη της χοάνης).

Το επάνω αριστερά είναι το ίδιο feeder από την πίσω μεριά (από την όψη του πάτου).

Ο όρος "κατοπτρικό" είναι απολύτως ακριβής.

Δεν έχεις παρά να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις ένα feeder πάνω σ' ένα καθρέπτη σε αντιδιαστολή με το να βάλεις δύο ίδια feeders το ένα πάνω στο άλλο με κολλημένες τις χοάνες

----------


## papashark

> Δες το όπως το βλέπω εγώ.
> 
> Το επάνω δεξιά είναι, ας δεχθούμε, ένα feeder που το βλέπουμε από μπροστά (από την όψη της χοάνης).
> 
> Το επάνω αριστερά είναι το ίδιο feeder από την πίσω μεριά (από την όψη του πάτου).
> 
> Ο όρος "κατοπτρικό" είναι απολύτως ακριβής.
> 
> Δεν έχεις παρά να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις ένα feeder πάνω σ' ένα καθρέπτη σε αντιδιαστολή με το να βάλεις δύο ίδια feeders το ένα πάνω στο άλλο με κολλημένες τις χοάνες


Όλα το ίδιο feeder είναι, απλά το στρέφεις κατά το δοκούν...

----------


## MAuVE

Για να τελειώνουμε.

Νίκο, (nvak) τα επάνω έχεις κατασκευάσει ή τα κάτω;

----------


## papashark

> Για να τελειώνουμε.
> 
> Νίκο, (nvak) τα επάνω έχεις κατασκευάσει ή τα κάτω;


Ακόμα δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ότι ΟΛΑ τα feeders που έχεις βάλει είναι ίδια ?

----------


## enaon

Δέν είναι ίδια, έχει δίκιο, έχουν διαφορά στην φάση, αλλά εμείς έχουμε βάλει εκείνα που είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο, που έχει σημασία αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος.

----------


## papashark

> Δέν είναι ίδια, έχει δίκιο, έχουν διαφορά στην φάση, αλλά εμείς έχουμε βάλει εκείνα που είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο, που έχει σημασία αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος.


Ετσι όπως τα έχει κάνει, το ένα λινκ παίζει με την οριζόντια πόλωση στην εξωτερική πλευρά, και με την κάθετη στην πίσω (κοντά στον Πάτο).

Εάν πάρει 2 ολόιδια (και τα δύο για παράδειγμα με 90 μοίρες διαφορά, οριζόντια μπρος, κάθετη πίσω) , και στρέψει το ένα 90 μοίρες αριστερόστροφα, θα έχει και συμμετρία όσον αφορά το μπρος πίσω.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δέν είναι ίδια, έχει δίκιο, έχουν διαφορά στην φάση, αλλά εμείς έχουμε βάλει εκείνα που είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο, που έχει σημασία αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος.


Έχω ήδη γράψει 3-4 φορές ότι δεν μου αρέσει η τοπολογία των δύο μονοπόλων στο ίδιο επίπεδο.

Έχω αναφέρει τους λόγους:

α) Αμφιβάλω για την γραμμική λειτουργία των δύο, λόγω υπερβολικής γειτνίασης. Το μόνο που δεν θα θέλαμε στην λήψη είναι να μπεί και κανένα γινόμενο.
Από την ίδια σκοπιά, αν και γραμμικά (πιστεύω) αυτή τη φορά, δηλαδή για να μην προσθέτουμε συνιστώσες τις οποίες ο δέκτης πρέπει εκ των υστέρων να ξεχωρίσει για να τις απορρίψει, έχω συστήσει όταν βγάζεις την μία κεραία από τον δέκτη να μην αφήνεις ατερμάτιστη την κάθοδο. 
Ατερμάτιστη κάθοδος σημαίνει ότι το λαμβανόμενο σήμα θα ανακλασθεί στο ανοικτό άκρο της γραμμής και θα γυρίσει στο μονόπολο από όπου θα εκπεμφθεί για να το πιάσει αυτό που είναι ενεργό. Άλλο ένα multipath θα μου πείς. 
Που δεν κουβαλάει όμως καμία επιπλέον πληροφορία, θα σου απαντήσω γιατί είναι 100% συσχετισμένο με αυτό που ήδη έχουμε.

β) Δεν μου αρέσει που οι δύο δρόμοι των "χρησίμων" σημάτων είναι ίσοι, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει σχετική καθυστέρηση.
Προσοχή εδώ: αναφέρθηκα στα "χρήσιμα" σήματα. 
Σε ένα περιβάλλον σαν και το δικό μας που μπορεί να περιγραφεί από το σύστημα:

Λ1 = κ11*Ε1 + κ12*Ε2
Λ2 = κ21*Ε1 + κ22*Ε2 
(Λ=λήψη, Ε= Εκπομπή)

"χρήσιμα" είναι τα κ11*Ε1 και κ22*Ε2. Αυτά προσπαθεί ο δέκτης ν' ανακτήσει.
Για τον λόγο αυτό ρώτησα κατά πόσο δοκιμάσατε με ομοαξονικά καλώδια διαφορετικού μήκους.
Γιατί διαφοροποιώντας το μήκος των καλωδίων, μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις την διαφορά στους ίσους δρόμους.

Προσοχή όμως επι της Προσοχής:
Υπάρχει και η σχετική διαφορά των συνιστωσών της κάθε λήψης π.χ κ11*Ε1 και κ12*Ε2.
Αυτή δεν αλλάζει παρά μόνο από την σχετική θέση των κεραιών των δύο πομπών. 
Και όταν βέβαια αυτές βρίσκονται στο ίδιο επίπεδο, δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
Ενας βαθμός ελευθερίας μείον.

Το τελευταίο συμβαίνει και αν προσπαθήσεις στα πανομοιότυπα feeders (φωτογραφίες #1 και #2 προηγούμενού μου ποστ) να ευθυγραμίσεις τα μονόπολα περιστρέφοντας το ένα κατά 90 μοίρες.
Καταλήγεις σε δύο ίσους δρόμους, πίσω μονόπολο με μπρός μονόπολο και μπρός μονόπολο με πίσω μονόπολο.

Χωρίς να μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω επιστημονικά, πιστεύω ότι η τοποθέτηση όπως στην φωτογραφία #2 όπου οι δρόμοι είναι άνισοι (πίσω μονόπολο με πίσω μονόπολο και μπρος με μπρος) αποδίδει καλύτερα.

Αλλά ξαναλέω: ένα πείραμα αξίζει όσο οι γνώμες 10 ειδικών.

Γι' αυτό η μπάλα είναι στο γήπεδό σας Σωτήρη, Γιάννη, Νίκο κ.λ.π.

Εγώ, θα κάνω την επόμενη βδομάδα μία επίσκεψη στον 7bpm για να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Είμαι σίγουρος πλέον ότι αν το πιάτο είναι στρογγυλό θα έχουμε και ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Χάνουμε, η κερδίζουμε (όπως το δει κανείς) σήμα στο κάθετο η στο οριζόντιο όταν είναι oval το πιάτο.


Αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει. Είτε oval είτε στρογγυλό είναι, ότι χάνεις είναι το ίδιο και στις δύο πολώσεις. Το διάγραμμα του feeder είναι (σχεδόν) συμμετρικό στον άξονα του κυλίνδρου.

----------


## Acinonyx

> β) Δεν μου αρέσει που οι δύο δρόμοι των "χρησίμων" σημάτων είναι ίσοι, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει σχετική καθυστέρηση.
> Προσοχή εδώ: αναφέρθηκα στα "χρήσιμα" σήματα. 
> Σε ένα περιβάλλον σαν και το δικό μας που μπορεί να περιγραφεί από το σύστημα:
> 
> Λ1 = κ11*Ε1 + κ12*Ε2
> Λ2 = κ21*Ε1 + κ22*Ε2 
> (Λ=λήψη, Ε= Εκπομπή)
> 
> "χρήσιμα" είναι τα κ11*Ε1 και κ22*Ε2. Αυτά προσπαθεί ο δέκτης ν' ανακτήσει.
> ...


Τι είναι τα χρήσιμα σήματα; Τα κ11*Ε1 και κ22*Ε2 είναι όσο χρήσιμα είναι τα κ21*Ε1 και κ12*Ε2. Αλλιώς, δε θα χρειαζόμασταν πολυπλεξία και θα λειτουργούσαν ανεξάρτητα οι δύο πολώσεις. Επίσης τα chains δε χρειάζεται να ταιριάζουν με την κάθε πόλωση. Με αλλαγή μήκους καλωδίου, ο πίνακας που θα δημιουργηθεί θα είναι γραμμοϊσοδύναμος με τον αρχικό. Δε κερδίζεις κάτι.




> Χωρίς να μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω επιστημονικά, πιστεύω ότι η τοποθέτηση όπως στην φωτογραφία #2 όπου οι δρόμοι είναι άνισοι (πίσω μονόπολο με πίσω μονόπολο και μπρος με μπρος) αποδίδει καλύτερα.


Με άνισους δρόμους δεν προκαλείς διαφορά φάσης γιατί προσθέτεις/αφαιρείς πολλαπλάσια του λ. Επίσης δεν αλλάζεις το κέρδος αφού δεν υπάρχει εξασθένιση μέσα στο feeder. Με λίγα λόγια, δεν θα υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση άρα ούτε καλύτερη απόδοση.

----------


## nvak

> Έχω ήδη γράψει 3-4 φορές ότι δεν μου αρέσει η τοπολογία των δύο μονοπόλων στο ίδιο επίπεδο.


Επιφυλάξεις έχω και εγώ. 
Απλά δεν κατάφερα να τις επαληθεύσω πειραματικά με τα εργαλεία που διαθέτουμε, δηλαδή τις ενδείξεις του Mikrotik.
Επειδή δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι,(νομίζω ότι είναι έμμεσες) προτίμησα να κάνω δοκιμές σε ένα λινκ των 6km.
Χρειαζόμαστε κάποιες εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις για να πάρουμε ακριβή μέτρηση.

Έχω φτιάξει κατοπτρικά feeder (τα μακρυά χωρίς τον πάτο).
Απλά δεν κάναμε τις συγκεκριμένες συγκριτικές δοκιμές που προτείνεις. Τα βάζαμε τυχαία.
Το μόνο που προσέχαμε είναι η πόλωση να είναι V-H ή 45-45 και στίς δύο άκρες. 
Δοκιμάσαμε επίσης V-H στην μία και 45-45 στην άλλη άκρη, αλλά πάλι διαφορά δεν είδαμε.(τουλάχιστον εγώ)

----------


## enaon

Δεν έχουμε κάνει καλές δοκιμές σίγουρα, αλλά ήταν πολύ δύσκολο και δεν έμοιαζε πολύ απαραίτητο μετά την δεύτερη μέρα. Με τα feeders που θα βόλευε να δουλεύουν για πρακτικούς λόγους, η σύνδεση κλείδωσε στο θεωρητικό μέγιστο και απέδωσε πραγματικά πολύ καλά στην πράξη. Ο σκοπός της δοκιμής, που ήταν να έχουμε ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης, είχε μάλλον επιτευχθεί.

Η σύγκριση του συμβατικού πιάτου-feeder nvak με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο, με το pacwireless prime focus 29dual feeder, δεν δίνουν λόγο για να ψάξουμε να βρούμε που είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί δεν μοιάζει να υπάρχει.

Η αλήθεια ίσως είναι οτι πρέπει να περιμένουμε μερικούς μήνες ακόμα. Να βγει το μικροτίκ το 4 κανονικά, υποστήριξη του n στο linux, τα atom sbc που ανακοινώθηκαν στην αγορά, κάρτες n με καλύτερη ευαισθησία, να κάνουμε όσο καλύτερες δοκιμές μπορούμε.

Από την άλλη, τώρα έχει πιο πολύ πλάκα.
Μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε ότι είναι ρεαλιστικό να επιχειρήσουμε μετάβαση σταδιακή στο n, ακόμα και από σήμερα. Το σημαντικότερο είναι τώρα να δοκιμάσουμε transit tcp traffic σε sbc και να γράψουμε τα αποτελέσματα στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Γιάννης, ώστε να ξέρουμε τι να περιμένουμε και από τα μηχανάκια μας, γιατί είναι κρίμα να πάμε πάλι στα κανονικά pc στην ταράτσα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Χθες κάναμε ένα mini πείραμα μεταξύ n καρτών σε Linux, πολύ πρόχειρα κλπ και με το ένα απ' τα laptop να τρώει κολλήματα και να τιγκάρει η CPU κλπ. Ένα laptop με ath9k και την 5418 (όχι η καλύτερη δυνατή, είναι απ' την παλιά σειρά της Atheros) που έκανε το AP (με τον hostapd να μην τρέχει σε full priority οπότε έχανε σε throughput) με άλλα 3 laptops με n κάρτες και πιάσαμε ptp (όλοι συνδεδεμένοι αλλά ένας έκανε test, ο server στο AP) 70-75MBit UDP καθαρά (και με τον buggy αλγόριθμο για το rate control κλπ). Το throughput αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό για το rate στο οποίο κλείδωσαν οι κάρτες (108Mbit/s) οπότε φαντάζομαι με καλύτερη κάρτα στο AP που θα κλειδώσει σε παραπάνω rate + καλύτερο (όχι πρόχειρο) στήσιμο θα έχουμε σαφώς καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επίσης η ubnt έχει βγάλει .n κάρτες με την καλύτερη ευαισθησία so far (http://www.ubnt.com/products/sr715.php) απ' ότι έχω δει...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε Mick. Αυτό το στήσιμο είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν μας αφορά. Ένα image για ταράτσα θελουμε. Μην χάνετε έτσι τον χρόνο σας.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε NetTraptor αυτά έχω για να παίξω, αν μου βρεις κάρτες παίζω με ότι θες. Βρες μου hw και έρχομαι από εκεί και στήνουμε ότι θές...

----------


## nikolas_350

Αν και έχω χάσει το τρένο των πρώτον δοκιμών, μόλις συγκεντρώθηκε το απαραίτητο υλικό.

Αρχικά οι δοκιμές που θέλω να κάνω είναι …
Από την μια πλευρά P iv 2400 mikrotik R52r ---- > laptop E7700 με intel 4965 vista (max 270 mbps)
Δοκιμή με rubber, με 2 μονά feeder και παίξιμο με της πολώσεις & με διπλό feeder. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω mikrotik στο laptop (έχω δεύτερο sata 2,5) εάν το mt αναγνωρίσει τον controller και ξανά δοκιμή με τα πιο πάνω.
Pc ---- > Pc σε απόσταση ταράτσας.
Τελική δοκιμή σε πραγματικό link 60 μέτρων και αναζητείται και ένα με πιο μεγάλη απόσταση.
Πιστεύω να αποκομίσω μια εικόνα συμπεριφοράς του Ν και του driver της mikrotik. 
Υπάρχει κάτι ακόμα που θα θέλατε να δοκιμασθεί με αυτό το setup; 


Άντε να ξεσκολίσω από τα θεωρητικά και να τα πιάσω στην πράξη.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά έχουμε ψιλοτελειώσει τις δοκιμές με MT και με το τι μπορεί να κάνει το N για μας  ::  
Με καμιά κεραία θα παίξουμε, κανένα SBC να δούμε αν θα σηκώσει τα Mbit, τίποτα OpenSource και γενικά άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## ysam

Εγώ θέλω να γίνει δοκιμή στο λινκ bliz-nvak με 3χ120 μοίρες feeders.
Για μένα αυτό έχει μείνει μόνο.

Επίσης θέλω ο Σωτήρης να ξανανοίξει το msn του και να βάλει επιτέλους το RB στην ταράτσα, μετά την δοκιμή με το tri-pol feeder.  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Για εσάς μπορεί να έχει τελειώσει.
Επειδή όμως η εμπειρία δεν μεταφέρεται διαβάζοντας 10 γραμμές, για μένα τώρα αρχίζει. 
Στο κάτω κάτω παιχνίδι είναι, άσε με να το χαρώ.  ::

----------


## ysam

by all means. Εγώ για μένα μιλάω όχι για τους άλλους..

----------


## nikpanGR

επειδή βρήκα λίγο χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες θέλωνα κάνω μια δοκιμή σε n
Παρακαλώ όποιον γνωρίζει να μου πεί αν στην φωτο ειναι σωστα οι περιγραφές για να ξεκινήσω...Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## socrates

> Υπάρχει κάτι ακόμα που θα θέλατε να δοκιμασθεί με αυτό το setup;


Βασικά αυτό που θα ήταν καλό πιστεύω να δοκιμαστεί, είναι να δημιουργήσουμε τεχνητές συνθήκες με αρκετές παρεμβολές ώστε να δούμε πως συμπεριφέρονται τα .n links συγκριτικά με τα συμβατικά. Ένας κόμβος με αρκετά links θα μπορούσε να ζορίσει κάπως την κατάσταση  ::

----------


## mojiro

> επειδή βρήκα λίγο χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες θέλω να κάνω μια δοκιμή σε n
> Παρακαλώ όποιον γνωρίζει να μου πει αν στην φώτο είναι σωστά οι περιγραφές για να ξεκινήσω...Ευχαριστώ.


δε φαίνεται τη chip έχει η κάρτα.

----------


## NetTraptor

DNMA-83: 802.11n a/b/g wifi 3x3 mini-PCI module, MB82/AR9160+AR9106

παίζει

----------


## nikpanGR

καλα το ξερω οτι παίζει αλλά δεν απαντήσατε στην ερώτηση μου παραπάνω...  ::

----------


## JB172

Για δες αυτό μήπως βγάλεις άκρη από το σχέδιο.
http://www.unex.com.tw/files/diagram/dnma-83.jpg

----------


## nvak

> καλα το ξερω οτι παίζει αλλά δεν απαντήσατε στην ερώτηση μου παραπάνω...


Δεν είναι σωστός ο χαρακτηρισμός. Χαρακτηρίζονται 0, 1, 2, οι τρείς κεραίες.
Θα το δείς γραμμένο δίπλα στο κάθε βυσματάκι και θα δηλώσεις στο Mikrotik στην σελίδα HT / επιλογή HT Tx Chains ποιές κεραίες χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## nikpanGR

Eυχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Είδα στο σχεδιάγραμμα οτι εχει 3 θεσεις chains Rx Η Tx.Μπορείς να έχεις δηλαδή 2 tx και 1 rx με το ανάλογο feeder? me chain 1-2-3 στις 45 μοίρες
H χρησιμοποιείς μόνο τα 2?Mε το feeder στις 90 μοιρες το chain 1 me to chain 2?

----------


## nvak

> .. H χρησιμοποιείς μόνο τα 2?Mε το feeder στις 90 μοιρες το chain 1 me to chain 2?


Χρησιμοποιείς το παραπάνω.

----------


## nikpanGR

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## nikolas_350

Από της δοκιμές, γενικές παρατηρήσεις.

Με το laptop vista & Win7 δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθώ. Mikrotik δεν κατάφερα να βάλω για να δω εάν έχει ασυμβατότητα το software ή το hardware. 

Μερικές φορές σκάνε τα μηχανάκια P4 2600 & 3000 ht κυρίως κατά το bw test και θέλει reboot, μπορεί όμως να φταίνε και τα μηχανάκια. Επίσης δεν βλέπω να αξιοποιεί καθόλου το hyper threading.
Το Tx Power πάνω από 26 και κάτω από – 6 είναι γ.τ.π. (καραmax mode)
Add: το chain 0 πρέπει να είναι πάνω αριστερά και το chain 1 πάνω δεξιά.
Ενώ από την πρόσβαση που είχε δώσει ο enaon στον router του έβλεπα demo version, εμένα οι κάρτες παίξανε μόνο με license. Any tips;

Μετρήσεις με 2 μονά feeder στημένα στα 5-6 μέτρα Tx Power 0 signal 47/47dbm Tx-Rx rate 150Mbps-HT/150Mbps-HT [mcs 0,7]

Μετρήσεις με 4 μονά feeder Ver-Hor στημένα στα 8-9 μέτρα Tx Power 0 signal 57-59 dbm Τx-Rx rate 216 εως 300Mbps-HT [mcs 0, 12 έως 15] (καταχρηστικά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν 2x 7-8 μέτρα rg213 από την μια πλευρά, υπολογίζω πως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν μπορεί να μείνει σταθερό σε υψηλό data rate)

Τα νούμερα είναι τάξη μεγέθους αυτών που ανακοίνωσε ο ysam οπότε δεν τα ξαναγράφω (περίπου 2Mbps πιο χαμηλά).

Βασική διαφορά 
Μεγαλύτερες και πιο σταθερές μετρήσεις πήραμε *χωρίς nstream* στο συγκεκριμένο setup.
το cpu load δεν καρφώνεται στα 50-51% αλλά αφήνει ένα 2-3% ελεύθερο, για αυτό πιθανότατα έχουμε καλύτερα μέγιστα νούμερα και χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα.

Πάντα με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του tompap1
Πάμε τώρα για κανονικό link 


Παίζει σενάριο με dual nsteam ή bridge 2 link σε Ν να πάμε για 600Μbps;  ::

----------


## kinglyr

απίστευτο τι συμβαίνει μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες, τρομερό review!!!  ::  
(όσο εγώ τριγύρναγα στην κούβα εσείς εδώ έχετε βάλει φωτιά στις ταράτσες...  ::  )

----------


## JB172

> όσο εγώ τριγύρναγα στην κούβα


Κανένα πούρο έφερες;  ::

----------


## nvak

> Άντε να αποφασίσουμε πώς θα τα τρυπήσουμε, να ετοιμάσω την σχετική καλίμπρα.


Επειδή ο μάστορας θα φύσει αυτό το Σ/Κ για το χωριό και θα τον δώ απο Σεπτέμβρη, 
τελικά ετοίμασα καλίμπρες για τρύπημα και για τις δύο εκδόσεις της μετατροπής.
Αυτή με τα μονόπολα στο ίδιο επίπεδο και για την άλλη με τον βραχυκυκλωτήρα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kinglyr
> 
> όσο εγώ τριγύρναγα στην κούβα
> 
> 
> Κανένα πούρο έφερες;


Έφερε κάτι 5αρια μούρλια....  ::

----------


## kinglyr

::  ναι , ο πανος πρόλαβε και τα δοκίμασε κι΄ όλας...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> ναι , ο πανος πρόλαβε και τα δοκίμασε κι΄ όλας...


Ο φανατικός αντικαπνιστής;  ::

----------


## kinglyr

αααα όλα κι όλα, όταν έχεις ευκαιρία να καπνίσεις κουβανέζικο original habanos mature 5 δεν νομίζω οτι μπορείς να αρνηθείς...

----------


## JB172

> αααα όλα κι όλα, όταν έχεις ευκαιρία να καπνίσεις κουβανέζικο original habanos mature 5 δεν νομίζω οτι μπορείς να αρνηθείς...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Update!

Με το ROS v4b4 αφήνουμε πλέον στο default το periodic calibration και επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να checkάρουμε και την επιλογή "disable csma".

----------


## NetTraptor

Για να δουμ

----------


## nikolas_350

Επειδή στο Changelog δεν αναφέρει τίποτα άλλο από το αδιάφορο για εμάς user manager, έχετε δει αλλαγή –βελτίωση του N driver ή αυτό προκύπτει από πιο “ώριμες δοκιμές”;
Έχετε το ίδιο setup με πριν;

----------


## socrates

Στα χέρια μου έχω δύο DNMA-83 miniPCI 3x3 κάρτες για δοκιμή (http://www.unex.com.tw/product/dnma-83) -> Atheros chipset

----------


## spirosco

> Επειδή στο Changelog δεν αναφέρει τίποτα άλλο από το αδιάφορο για εμάς user manager, έχετε δει αλλαγή –βελτίωση του N driver ή αυτό προκύπτει από πιο “ώριμες δοκιμές”;
> Έχετε το ίδιο setup με πριν;


Τις αλλαγες που αφορουν τον driver τις ανεφεραν στο forum τους. Σιγουρα διορθωσαν αυτα που εγραψε ο ισαμ.
Ως προς την σταθεροτητα με nstreme μαλλον θα περιμενουμε κι αλλο...

http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php ... 96#p165096



> RouterOS v4.0beta4 has a new wireless driver which should be working better for 802.11n.
> Periodical calibration should be working now.


ΥΓ. Επισης καταλαβαν πως σε κλασσικο Α η επιλογη antenna A/B ηταν απλα διακοσμητικη, και προσθεσαν μια καρτελα HT οπου επιλεγεις πλεον κεραια οπως και σε N mode (με chain 0,1).

----------


## NetTraptor

έβγαλαν και αυτά όξω στο winbox... ht-amsdu-limit Και ht-amsdu-threshold
Όντως κάπως ποιο σταθερό φαίνεται σε δοκιμές με Kronos & Nvak

----------


## dravalos

Αν χρησιμοποιήσω το 433ΑΗ με mTik 3.xx και κάρτα R52n θα μπορέσω να δουλέψω κατ΄αρχήν σε 802.11a mode μέχρι να βγει stable έκδοση για το 802.11n?
Η μήπως το 3.χχ δεν υποστηρίζει καν την κάρτα?

----------


## grigoris

> Η μήπως το 3.χχ δεν υποστηρίζει καν την κάρτα?


ακριβως

----------


## dravalos

tnx  ::  
Σχόλιο προς MikroTik για την κάρτα *MikroTik* R52n  ::  που 'χετε beta το 4 και δεν στηρίζετε τις κάρτες σας από το 3.χχ  ::

----------


## grigoris

> Τα μονόπολα ίδια ζευγαρωμένα, δηλαδή το οριζόντιο του ενός με το οριζόντιο του απέναντι κοιτάνε την ίδια πλευρά και κουμπωμένα στην 0 ufl έξοδο της κάρτας και τα κάθετα στην 1 ufl.[/list]


Αυτο ειναι απολυτο? Οτι δλδ το chain 0 θα πρεπει να ειναι στο οριζοντιο μονοπολο συνδεδεμενο και οχι στο κατακορυφο..?
Και αν ειναι ετσι ποιο απο τα δυο ειναι το chain 0 μιας και βλεπω J2 και J3.
Το setup μου ειναι ενα 433ΑΗ και ενα 600αρι και 8ελω πρωτα να τα δοκιμασω με ενα chain και μετα με διπλο για να δω πως τα πανε απο performance και που ειναι τα ορια τους.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Αυτο ειναι απολυτο? Οτι δλδ το chain 0 θα πρεπει να ειναι στο οριζοντιο μονοπολο συνδεδεμενο και οχι στο κατακορυφο..?


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 38#p561838



> ΔΕΝ έχει σημασία όμως τελικά αν είναι το 0 chain στο ίδιο plane με το απέναντι 0. Από ότι φάνηκε υπάρχει μηχανισμός που το καταλαβαίνει ο δέκτης η πιο σωστά δεν τον νοιάζει μάλλον από ποιο chain λαμβάνει.

----------


## grigoris

thanx!!
επισης απο τις δοκιμες εχω την εντυπωση οτι το chain 0 ειναι το J2 ufl connector.. το εχει επιβεβαιωσει κανεις?

----------


## ysam

ο Αριστερός όπως βλέπεις πιο πάνω στο post του socrates είναι το 0 και ο δεξής το 1

----------


## nikolas_350

MUM US09: 802.11n by Steve Discher 
pdf & demo
http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentations/US09/discher.zip
Απο
http://www.tiktube.com/?video=255

Έχει πολλά αδιάφορα για user manager και “επί χρήμασι internet”
Αλλά οι τύποι δεν παίζονται !!!
Dual Nsteam με δυο κάρτες & τέσσερα panel για να βγάλουν < 100 mbps both.  ::

----------


## JB172

Thanks  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολλές φορές ένα κακοκουμπωμένο ή προβληματικό pigtail ένα χαλασμένο καλώδιο, ένα βρεγμένο feeder ή μια βλαμμένη κάρτα μας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και συνήθως το βλέπουμε αμέσως με πτώση του σήματος.
Τι κάνουμε όμως στην περίπτωση που έχουμε διπλό chain όπου δεν αναφέρεται το σήμα και από της δυο εισόδους;

Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να γυρίσουμε το link σε μονό chain από το μενού του mikrotik και να πάρουμε 4 μετρήσεις αλλάζοντας κάθε φορά και από ένα chain, 2 με αντίστοιχα (παρόμοια πόλωση) & 2 με χιαστί.
Καλό είναι το Tx power και στα 2 μηχανήματα να μην έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά. 

Στο παράδειγμα το chain 0 και στους δυο κόμβους είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση.
-20 db διαφορά από λάθος πόλωση είναι όσο και το θεωρητικό.
Στην περίπτωση μου όπως φαίνεται από τον πινάκα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο chain 1 του node a



```
	                  NODE A
NODE B	   CHAIN 0	      CHAIN 1
CHAIN 0	Tx 48/Rx45	not connect scan 72-73
CHAIN 1	Tx 65/Rx70	Tx 58/Rx53
```

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάρτες που παρουσιάζουν ομοιότητες με αυτές της Mikrotik και έχουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αναλογιζόμενοι ότι είναι της Wistron που μας καλόμαθε τόσα χρόνια με τις CM9


*DNMA-92*

dnma-92_0.jpg


*DNMA-H92*
dnma-h92.jpg

----------


## manoskol

http://www.msdist.co.uk/product_Wistron_DNMA92.php
με τιμη £ 26.10 inc (με φπα) και expected date 15/03/10
..λεω να παραγγείλω...
ελλαδα θα την φέρει κανεις?

----------


## chrismarine

mpci κάρτα με ένα chain σε 5n απο την mk και καλή τιμή ! την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος και ποια η διάφορα στην ταχύτητα με ένα chain ?
http://www.routerboard.com/pricelist.php?showProduct=95
http://www.aerial.net/shop/PDF/R5nH.pdf

----------


## tritsako

> mpci κάρτα με ένα chain σε 5n απο την mk και καλή τιμή ! την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος και ποια η διάφορα στην ταχύτητα με ένα chain ?
> http://www.routerboard.com/pricelist.php?showProduct=95
> http://www.aerial.net/shop/PDF/R5nH.pdf



Ξερει κανείς κάτι για αυτό;

----------


## pasific

http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=430

----------


## grigoris

δε μιλανε για την ιδια

----------


## chrismarine

r52hn 2 chain , 5ghz -2.4gz 
r5nh 1 chain ,5ghz

----------


## tritsako

> r52hn 2 chain , 5ghz -2.4gz 
> r5nh 1 chain ,5ghz


Ευχαρισρώ. Θα το δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## biomecanoid

Από τα specs φαίνεται πως η κάρτα είναι κομμένη k έχει μονο τα βασικά, δηλαδή έχει μονο A k N και ένα pigtail μπορείς να βάλεις ΌΧΙ 2 άρα σε N θα έχει την ΜΙΣΗ ταχύτητα και προφανώς δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τα dual polarity feeders. Επίσης δεν είναι dual band δεν παιζει στα 2.4ghz

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το 802.11n αξίζει τον κόπο με 2 stream και πάνω. Οπότε, R52n(-M).... και δαγκωτή φρυγανιά.

----------

